# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Raizlan ki bethak

## raiazlan

Dekhe the kitne khuwaab maine to raat din
In sab haseen khuwabon ki tabeer bhi tum ho

Her simt dekhtA hoon tum hi ho mere paas
Meri in chahaton ki tasweer bhi tum ho

Mere naseeb main RAB ne tumhain likha hai
Mera naseeb tum ho meri taqdeer bhi tum ho

Maine tumahin HE chaha aur chahtA rahoongA
Mere Dil MEIN  AB tam he  tum ho

----------


## raiazlan

*Kabhi Ussey Bi Meri Yaad Stati Ho Gi*

Kabhi Ussey Bi Meri Yaad Stati Ho Gi
Apni Ankhoon Main Merey Khuwaab Sajata Ho Ga 


Wo Jo Her Waqt Khiyaaloon Main Bassa Rehta Hai
Kabhi To Meri Bi Sochon Main Kho Jaata Ho Ga 


Labon Per Rehta Hai Wo Her Pal Hansi Bann Ker
Tasawar Se Merey , Wo Bi Muskuraata Ho Ga 

 Wo Jo Shaamil Hai Merey Geet Merey Naghmon Main
Kabhi Tanhai Main Mujh Ko Gun Gunaata Hoga 


Jis Ke Liey Mera Dil Beqaraar Rahta Hai
Merey Liye Apna Chain Bi Gawaanta Hoga 


Jiss Se Izhaar E Wafa Her Pal Karna Chahoon
Kabhi Iqraar To Wo Bi Karna Chahta Hoga 


Jiske Liye Meri Her Raat Hai Karwat Karwat
Kabhi To Ussey Bi Neend Na Aati Hogi 


Jiski Ulfat Ki Shamah Se Hai Mera Dil Roshan
Meri Chahat Ke Wo Bi Deep Jalata Hoga

----------


## raiazlan

*Banam-e-Fareha ... by: John Aellia*

----------


## raiazlan

*Akeli*

----------


## raiazlan

*Aansoan main muskurana parh raha hai ...*

----------


## raiazlan

*2 Qitat*

----------


## raiazlan

***wo Shehzada  Praim Nagri Ka***

Ik Praim   Nagri  ka  Shehzada  
Praim  Nagar main  rehta Tha

Jab  Wo Nazmain Kehta Tha
Behty  JHarny  gaaty Thy
Panchi  suneny Aaty Thy
Chaman  Main  Phool  Lehraty Thy 
Aasman  Per  Dhanak  Phooteti  Thi
Rang Bikherny Lagty Thy

Havvain  masti main Jhoomti Theen
Us k  Labon Ko Choomti  Theen

WO Lafzon ka JaDuuGar
Jab Ghazal Koi Kehta Tha

Bary , Buddhy Aur Jawan
Sab hi Sir Dhunty Thy
Lafaz Lafaz VO US Ka 
IK MuqaddaS Saheefa Samaj K Sunty Thy
DUShizAon Ki Aankhon Main
US K Shair Sappany Bunty Thy
VO Jab Samny Aata Tu
VO Nazrain Jhuka Leti THeen
Jaisy KHud Se Sharma Jati Theen

US k Man Main Ye Baat Buhat Thi
Lafaz Jaisy US ki Unglion Per Raqas Kerty Hoon
Sab Unwan < Maani Sab US ki Dastaras main Hoon
Jaisy Lafaz Chal k Aaty Hoon 
Aur Saraapy  main  Dhalty jaty hoon

Al Garaz Zameen SE Aasman Tak
US Ki Dhoom Thi US k Charchy Thy
phir Yuun Hoa K 
Ik Roz Koi -----
IS Nagri main Kehin Se Bhatki Hoi
IK Shahzadi  A Nikli
IS JaduuGar Ki Dhoom Suni Tu ---
VO US Tak Ja punhchi
Phir Lamha Lamha Pal Pal 
US K sapno main VO Khony Lagi
Jaisy Usi Ki Hony Lagi
phir ------------
Ik Roz--- US Per Ye Bhaid KHula
k---- VO Apna Aap Kho Bethi Hai
Kon Hai VO --- KIS Dais Se Hai
YE B VO Bhool Chuki Hai

AUR ------------ PHIR

Duur Kehin US Shehzady K 
Dil Per B Dastak Hoti Thi
VO Anna K Khol Main Band 
IS Per Kaan Na Dherta THa
LEKIN ---------
Aksar Tanhaai Main Vo
ETraaf-e-Muhabbat Kerta THa
IZhar-e-Muhabbat KI KHatir
VO Lafaz Dhondta Rehta THa
Sab Lafaz Jo US k Qaidi THy
Ab US Se Bagawat Kerty THy

VO Lafzon Ka JaduuGar ---
AB VO Ik  "SHAKIST  KHURDA" Tha

(((--------- --------- --------) ))

----------


## raiazlan

*B-a-r-s-a-a-t*

----------


## raiazlan

*ghazal !!! parveen shakir*

paa-ba-gil sab hai.n rihaa_ii kii kare tadabiir kaun 
dast-bastaa shahar me.n khole merii zanjiir kaun 


meraa sar haazir hai lekin meraa munsif dekh le 
kar rahaa hai mere fard-e-jurm kii tahariir kaun 

aaj darvaazo.n pe dastak jaanii pahachaanii sii hai
aaj mere naam laataa hai merii taaziir kaun


niind jab Khvaabo.n se pyaarii ho to aise ahad me.n 
Khvaab dekhe kaun aur Khvaabo.n ko de taabiir kaun 

ret abhii pichhale makaano.n kii na vaapas aa_ii thii 
phir lab-e-saahil gharaundaa kar gayaa taamiir kaun 


saare rishte hijrato.n me.n saath dete hai.n to phir 
shahar se jaate hue hotaa hai daaman_giir kaun 

merii chaadar to chhinii thii shaam kii tanhaa_ii ne 
beridaa_ii ko merii phir de gayaa tashahiir kaun 

dushmano.n ke saath mere dost bhii aazaad hain
dekhanaa hai khe.nchataa hai mujh pe pahalaa tiir kaun

----------


## Diya84

Aadab
kya aap ne apni dewan aik hi thread me or ek hi time main likhni hai. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## raiazlan

kuch aysa hi samajh lain ap diya

----------


## raiazlan

Ye neela aasmaan jab mujh pay hansa tha,
 wo pathar bhi to us dam ro para tha,
                                          Tairee palkain bhi geeli ho rahi thi,
                                           mairee aankhon main bhi daria khara tha,
 Jo utra panio main to ye jana,
 samandar ishq ka gehra bara tha,
                                         Kabhi tanhayon main sochta hon,
                                         k main kitni bulandi say gira tha,
 Tujhay apna bananay k liay main,
 hathaili ki lakeeron say lara tha,
                                         Mairay hi samnay subha huee thi,
                                         mairay hi samnay jugnu mara tha,
 Tujhay bhi dobna tha panio main,
 kia teray pas bhi kacha ghara tha,
                                         Un ki aankhon ka haseen paigham parh k,
                                         Zamanay k khudaon say dara tha,
Dil ki weeran basti main wo
kisi ki yad ka poda hara tha.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

*Tum Poocho Aur Main Na*

Tum Poocho Aur Main Na 
Bataoon Aisay Tu Halaat Nahi
Aik Zara Sa Dil Toota 
Hay Aur Tu Koi Baat Nahi

Kiss Ko Khaber Thee Sanwlay 
Badal Bin Bersay Urr Jatay Hain
Sawan Aya Lakin Apni 
Qismat Main Bersaat Nahi

Toot Giya Jab Dil Tu Phir Ye 
Saans Ka Naghma Kia Maani
Goonj Rahee Hay Kion 
Shehnayee Jab Koi Baraat Nahi

Ghum Ke Andheray Main Tujh Ko 
Apna Saathi Kion Samjhoon
Too Phir Too Hay Mera Tu 
Saya Bhi Mere Saath Nahi

Khatam Hua Mera Afsana 
Ab Ye Ansoo Poonch Bhi Lo 
Jiss Main Koi Tara Chamkay 
Aaj Ki Raat Wo Raat Nahi

Mere Ghumgeen Honay Per 
Ehbaab Hain Youn Heraan QATEEL
Jesay Main Pather Hoon 
Meray Seenay Jazbaat Nahi

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi Dil Se Na Muskura Paenge
Yaad Aayegii Tumharii Tou Fir Ansoo Bahayenge
Tumne Yah Kaisy Bewafaai Kyy Hai
Duniya Se Kya Khudse Kaise Chupayenge
Jab Tor Denge Tumse Sab Rishte
Tou Khud Ko Kaise Behlayenge
Sajaye Hue Sapne Apne Hatho Se Jalayenge
Apni Bebasi Suna K Auro Ko Bhi Rulaenge
Chaah K Bhi Tumhe Na Bhool Payenge
Par Jo Tumne Kiya Hai Usse Kaise Sehh Payenge
Tumbin Jyy Tou Nahi Sakte
Tumbin Mar Zaroor Jaayenge...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

masoom muhabbat ka bus itna fasana hai
kagaz ki haweli hai, barish ka zamana hai

kyu shart-e-muhabat hai? kiya shart-e-zamana hai?
awaaz bhi zakhmi hai, aur geet bhi gana hai

us paar utarne ki umeed bohat kam hai
kashti bhi purani hai, tufaan ko bhi aana hai

samjhe ya na woh samjhe, andaaz muhabbat k
ek shakhs ko aankho se shair sunana hai

bholi se ada koi , phir ishq ki zid per hai
phir aag ka darya hai, aur doob k jana hai

masoom muhabbat ka bus itna fasana hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Is dard ki doniya se guzar kyun nahi jaty,
Yeh log b kya log hain mar kyun nahi jaty.
Hai koun zamany mein mera poochny vala,
Nadaan hain jo kehty hain ghar kyun nahi jaty.
Aansoo b hain aankhoon mein duaain b hain lab par,
Bigry hoye halat sanwar kyun nahi jaty.

----------


## raiazlan

Mitti mairee kabar say chura raha hai koi,
Mar kar bhi yad aa raha hai koi,
Ae khuda aik pal ki zindagi aur dai mujhay,
Udas mairee kabar say ja raha hai koi.

----------


## raiazlan

Apni aghosh main ik roz chupa lo mujh ko,
Gham e dunia say mairay yar bacha lo mujh ko,
Un ko dai di hai larzisho main ijazat main nai,
Mangnay say na milon to chura wehshat say nikalo,
Un ko likhna hai kisi roz ye khat main jana,
Hum to khud k bhi nahi rahay apna bana lo mujh ko.

----------


## raiazlan

**** Muhabbat Chup Nahi Rehti ****

Muhabbat Mein Ghamon Ki Iss Qadar Yalgaar Kiun???Boli
Main Bola, Tum Kisi Din Yeh To Apney Aap Se Poocho

Vo Kehti Hay, Suno Jaana Tumhara Khuwab Kiun Toota?
Main Kehta Hoon, Jani Dil Mein Koi Kheench Parrti Hay

Tumhari Shayirii Mein Zindagi Ki Siskiyaan Kiun Hain???Boli
Main Bola, Aansoun Ki Ibtedaii Shakl Jo Thehrii

Vo Kehti Hay, k Jaana Main Kuch Muztarib Si Hoon
Main Kehta Hoon, Jani Tum To Meri Rooh Jaisi Ho

Vo Kehti Hay, Tumhey Kiun Khauf Aata Hay Hawaon Se?
Main Kehta Hoon, Jani Deep To Aisy Hi Hotay Hain

Vo Kehti Hay, Chalo Jaana Hawa k Sath Chaltey Hain
Main, Khamoshi Se Uss k Sath Chal Deta Hon Bujhney Ko

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Tum Kahan Gayeb Ho Sadion Se?
Main Kehta Hoon, Hazaron Waswason k Darmian Gum Hoon

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Raat Ki BeChainian Kya Hain?
Main Kehta Hoon, Vohi Jo Doorion k Dil Mein Hoti Hain

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Khauf Ka Dorania Kya Hay?
Main Kehta Hoon, Jo Dil Aur Gham Ka Hota Hay Museebat Mein

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Baadlon Ki Umer Kitni Hay?
Main Kehta Hoon, Tamazat k Mutabiq Panion k Waqt Jitni Hay...

----------


## raiazlan

"Koi ata hai yad boht sony sy pehle
Jo cheen leta hai ansu mere rone se pehle
phir rhta hai rat bhr wo asy samne Mai
 aksr chal prta hun uska hath thamy
ab nend b ay to mai sona nhn chahta
ksi qemat pe b mai usko khona nhn chahta
hojai wo kash mera mujhe khone se pehle
 Jo ata hai yad boht sony sy pehle..

----------


## raiazlan

Apnay haathon say yun chehray ko chupatay kyon ho
Mujh say sharmatay ho to saamnay aatay kyon ho




Tum kabhi meri tarah kar bhi lo ikraar-e-wafa
Pyaar kartay ho to phir pyaar chupatay kyon ho





Ashq aankho mein meri dekh kay rotay kyon ho
Dil bhar aaata hain to phir dil ko dukhatay kyon ho





In say vaabasta hai jab mera muqaddar phir tum
Meray shano say yeh zulf hatatay kyon ho 





Roz mar mar k mujhay jeenay ko kehtay kyon ho
Milnay aaatay ho to phir laut k jaatay kyon ho





Apnay haathon say yun chehray ko chupatay kyon ho
Mujh say sharmatay ho to saamnay aatay kyon ho

----------


## raiazlan

Mumkin ho aap say to bhula dijiye mujhy 
pathar pay hoon lakeer mita dijiye mujhy 



her roz mujh say taza shikayat hay aap ko 
mein kia hoon ek baar bata dijiye mujhy 



mere siwa bhi hay koi mozo-e-guftagu. .. 
apna bhi koi rang dikha dijiye mujhy 



mein kia hoon kis jaga hoon mujhy kuch khaber nahi 
hain aap kitni door sada dijiye mujhy... 



ki mein nay apny zakhm ki tashheer ja baja 
mein maanti hoon jurm saza dijiye mujhy...

----------


## raiazlan

*Tujh Bin Zindagi Udaas Hai...*

Jaa Rahe Hoo Phir Se Mujhe Rula Rahe Hoo 
Sapne Deekha K Deep Bujha Rahe Hooo 

Kion Suna Rahe Hoo Aur Ab Kion Tarpa Rahe Hoo 
Humari Zindagi Le Ke Kahan Jaa Rahe Hoo 

Bata To Doo K Humien Chorh Kar Konsa Sagar Pa Rahe Ho 
Sagar To Hi Hai Meri Zindagi Bhii 
Ab Kisko Sagar Bana Rahe Hooo 
Na Jao Kahien Ke Ab To Hai Andaz E Ravan Aur 


Kion Itne Kadam Door Jaa Rahe Hoooo 
Pass Ana Hai Mushkil Gar Tera 
Mujhe Phir Kion Nahi Bula Rahe Hoo 
Mien Pass Ana Chata Hoon Tere 

Mujhe Kion Doori Ka Ehsas Dila Rahe Hoo 
Kion Door Jaa Rahe Hoo 
Kion Muskura Rahe Hoo 

Kiya Khush Hoo Tum Bhi Ya Meri Tarah Ansoon Baha Rahe Ho 

Dil Mien Kiya Hai Tere Yeh Janta Hoon Mien Bhi 
Par Lagta Hai K Tum Bhi Meri Trah Kuch Chupa Rahe Ho 
Pyar Hai Humari Zindagi Par Chor Ke Ja Rahe Ho 
Kion Ajj Mujhe Is Gham Mien Ab Aur Tarpa Rahe Ho 

Ajana Jaldi Se ,K Dil Lagta Nahi Hai Tere Bin 
Humien To Tum Udass Karke Ja Rahe Hoo 
Pyar To Hai Magar ,Is Pyar Mien Tarpa Rahe Ho

----------


## raiazlan

**** Muhabbat Chup Nahi Rehti ****

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Raat Itni Be Zuban Kiun Hay?
Main Kehta Hoon, Zuban To Dard Ki Shiddat Ki Hoti Hay

Vo Kehti Hay, Yeh Khamoshi b Kuch To Sochti Hogi?
Main Kehta Hoon, Vohi Jo Guftagu Ki Bheerr Mein Kho Jaye

Vo Kehti Hay, Jaana Kuch Dinoon Se Boltay Kam Ho?
Main Kehta Hoon, Kayii Dukh Bolney Se Rok Dety Hain

Vo Kehti Hay, Mujhay Yeh Soch Kar Batlao Main Kaisi Hoon?
Main Kehta Hoon, Jaana Sochney Mein Waqt Lagta Hay

Main Kehta Hoon, Tumhein Darya Kinarey Kaisy Lagtey Hain?
Vo Kehti Hay, Tumhein Bichrrey Sahary Kaisy Lagtey Hain?

Main Kehta Hoon, Mujhay Tum Hansti Gatii Achi Lagti Ho
Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Dard Se Darney Lagay Ho Kya?

Vo Boli, Raat Se Kya Baat Kartey Ho Akaily Mein?
Main Bola, Dard Ki, Kuch Kuch Muhabbat Ki, Judayii Ki

Vo Boli, Chaand Kya Aata Hay Tum Se Chonchlein Karney?
Main Bola, Haan Kabhi Sapnoon k Aangan Mein Utarta Hay

Vo Boli, Kon Aksar Yaad Aata Hay Udasi Mein?
Main Bola, Kuch Puraney Raastey, Bachpan Aur Ek Larki

Vo Boli, Dard Ki Juziyaat Mein Parney Se Kya Behtar?
Main Bola, Dard Ko Khush Khush Sahein Aur Kooch Kar Jayein...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Jaate Jate Woh Mughe Achi Kahani De Gaya
Umar Bhar Sunaoon Aisi Kahani De  Gaya


Uss Se Mein Kuch Pa Sakoon Aisi Kahan Umeed Thi
Gham Bhi Woh Shayad Barae-E-Maherbani De Gaya


Sab Hawaein Le Gaya Mere Samandar Ki Koi
Aur Mughe Ko Aik Kashti Badbani De Gaya


Khair Mein Piyasa Raha Per Iss Ne Itna To Kiya
Meri Palkon Ki Kataron Ko Wooh Paani De Gaya

----------


## raiazlan

Muskaratay Raho
Dard kaisa bhi ho ankh nam na karo
Raat kaali sahi koi gham na karo 
Ik sitara bano jagmagatay raho
Zindagii mein sada muskaratay raho
Baant'ni hai agar baant lo har khushi
Gham na zahir karo tum kisi per kabhi
Dil ki gehraai mein ghum chupatay raho
Zindagii mein sada muskaratay raho 
Ashk anmool hain kho na dena kahin
In ki har boond hai motiyoon se haseen
In ko har ankh se tum churatay raho
Zindagii mein sada muskaratay raho
Faaslay kam karo dil milatay raho
Zindagii mein sada muskaratay raho

----------


## raiazlan

" DIL KI DAR-O-DEEWAR "

DIL KI DARO DEEWAR PER KIYA DEKHA
BAS TERA NAAM LIKHA DEKHA
TERI AANKHON MAIN HUM NE KYA DEKHA
KABHI QATIL KABHI HUMRAZ DEKHA
APNI SURAT LAGEY PIYAARI SI 
JAB KABHI HUM NE AAEINA DEKHA
HAY ANDAAZ TEREY ROKHNE KA
WAQT KO BHI ROKHA ROKHA DEKHA
PHIR NAYA AAYA KHIYAAL MOHABBET KA 
JAB TERE GHER KA RASTA DEKHA
TERI AANKHON MAIN HUM NE KYA DEKHA
KABHI QATIL KABHI HUMRAZ DEKHA
" Dil Bahelta hai kaha "

Dil Bahelta hai kaha anjam-o-mehtaab se bhi
Ab tho hum log gaay deeda-e-Khowab se bhi
Ro Parha hoon tho koi baath hi esi hogi
Main ke waqif tha tere hijar ki aadab se bhi
Kuch tho os Aankh ka shewa hai khafa ho jana
Aur kuch Bhool howi hai  Dil-e-Betaab se bhi
Ae Samandar ki hawa tera karam bhi maloom
Piyaas sahil ki tho bujhti nahi selaab se bhi
Kuch tho ls husan ko jane hai zamana sara
Aur kuch baath chali hai mere Ahbaab se bhi

----------


## raiazlan

Subh K Ujalo0n MAin... ..
JAb Bhi AAnkh Khulti Hai...
Main Tere Khayalo0n Se...
Aitraz KArne Ka... ...
Ehd Kr K Uthta Ho0n... ...
Yunhi Bekhayali Main... ...
jab WAsi Ka Koi... ... .
Sher Gungunata hun... ..
RO0h Jaag Uthti Hai... ...
Lakin Us K Shero0n Per...
JAb Bhi ghor Kerta Hun...
MUjh Ko AIsa LAgta HAi...
Woh SItam Gazeeda Hai...
APni SAari Ghazlo0n MAin...
TEra Zikr Karta hai... ...
Main TEre KHAyalon Se...
SAr Jhatak K Uthta Hun...
Tez TEz Qadmo0n Se... ...
Baher Ko nikalTa Ho0n... ...
Pur hujo0m Galiyo0n Main...
Har Jaga Dukano0 Par... ...
BEqarar Phirta Hun... ...
TUjh Ko Bho0l Jata HuN... .
BenaYAz LAmho0n Main... ..
Jab Koi Pari PAikar... ... ...
PAss SE GUzarti HAi... ...
Mera DIl Machalta Hai... ...
Zor Se Dharakta HAi... ...
AUr WO PAri Pekar... ... ...
Tera AKs Lagti Hai... ... ..
Phir Wahi Teri YAadain... ...
Phir Shikast Khata Hun... ...
Aur Main Teri yaado0n Se...
Do0r Bhaag Jane Ko... ...
SAir Ko Nikalta Hun... ... .
Sabz Sabz Chadar Per... ...
Sar Jhukaey Chalta Hun... ...
Beshumaar PHo0lo0n Ko... .
RAng AUr Khushbo0 se... ...
Dil ZAra BeheltA Hai... ... .
Phir Kahin Darakhto0n K... .
PurSUko0n Saey Main... ...
Bhaith Jata Hun Main Bhaith Jata hun..

----------


## raiazlan

woh nigahein nahi bhool sakta mein 
kya kuch nahin tha un mein 
alfaaz ki woh haqiqat nahi keh 
uss ko beyaan kar sakoon 
aakhon sey hum-kalam they 
faasley magar they darmeyaan 
mein ney jo mehsoos kiya 
merey beyaan sey bahar hai keh 
eik taareek kamrey mein 
eik roshni key baad 
chehra manzar par aa gaya 
eik ujala sa chha gaya 
uss ki aakhon mein kuch sawal they 
eik anjana khauf tha 
jana pehchana ehsas tha 
lagta tha saath mein 
barson guzarey hon hum ney 
magar mein tha bad-qismat 
uss ki aakhon ko na parh saka 
samajh na saka zara mein uss ko 
lagta tha aisa keh 
lamhon mein guzar gayee zindagi saari 
magar mein wahin tha aur woh wahin 
faasley ab bhi utney hi they 
bas... tabhi kuch soch kar 
apney dil ko samjha kar 
apney dil ko thaam kar ... mein agey barh gaya

----------


## raiazlan

Benaam Sa Ye Dard, Thehar Kyon Nahi Jata 
Jo Beet Gaya Hai, Woh Guzar Kyon Nahi Jata 
Sab Kuch To Hai, Kya Dhundti Rehti Hai nigaahein 
Kya Baat Hai, Mai Waqt Pe Ghar Kyon Nahi Jata
Woh Ek Hi Chera To, Nahi Sare Jahan Mein 
Jo Door Hai Woh Dil Se Utar Kyon Nahi Jata 
Main Apni Hi Uljhi Hui, Raho Ka Tamasha 
Jate Hain Jidhar Sab, Main Udhar Kyon Nahi Jata 
Woh Naam Jo Na Jane Kab Se, Na Chehra Na Badan Hai 
Woh Khawaab Agar Hai To Bikhar Kyo Nahi Jata"

----------


## raiazlan

Dosti pehli baarish ki boondo mein hai,

Dosti khilte phoolon ki khushboo mein hai,

Dosti dhalte sooraj ki kirano mein hai,

Dosti har naye din ki umeed hai,

Dosti khawaab hai,dosti jeet hai,

Dosti pyaar hai,dosti geet hai,

Dosti do jahano ka sangeet hai,

Dosti har khushi,dosti zindagi,

Dosti tishnagi,dosti bandagi hai,

Dosti sang chalti hawao mein hai,

Dosti in barasti ghatao mein hai,

Dosti dosto ki wafao mein hai,

Haath utha ke jo maangi gayi hai dua,

Dosti ka asar un duao mein hai...

----------


## raiazlan

JO DIL MAIN HAI KEHDO 

     Kyun shab bhar jaagte rehte ho   
   Kyun chup chup phirte rehte ho   

        Kyun sapne bunte rehte ho      
     Kyun Dil main hanste rehte ho   

     Kyun bekal bekal phirte ho    
   Kyun ulajh rahe ho yaadon se  

               Kyun bahel rahe ho baaton se  
  Jo baat hai Dil main woh kehdo 

    Kyun tum iqraar nahi karte    
Kya tum mujhe se Pyaar nahi karte

----------


## raiazlan

Kyun zindagi ne tumse milaya hamein?
Kyun phir yun juda hue hum?
Kyun tumko dil itna chahata hai?
Kyun phir tumse milne ko tarpe hai maan?



Kyun her insaan mein tumhein main talashati?
Kyun her waqt yeh ankhein tumhein dekhana chahtin?
Kyun her awaaz per main chaunk uthatin?
Kyun her  khusboo mein tumhein khojati?


Kyun zindagi se kuch maang nahi saktien?
Tumko kabhi aapna keh  nahi saktien?
Kya is ke baad bhi jeena aasan hoga?
Kya ab hum maar bhi nahin sakte?



Kyun dil ki yeh majboori hai?
Kyun kahani meri  itni aadhuri hai?
Kyun sapne aise dekhein maine?
Kyun zindagi mein yeh ansoo hote hain?

----------


## raiazlan

Pyaar ker ke jo wafa karte hain

Aise kam log milaa karte hain

Kyun woh khud hum se nahin keh dete

Aur logon se gila karte hain

Hum se milne ko wo ajaye kabhi

Har gharri yeh hi dua karte hain

Chahte hai unhe ji jaan se hum

Bas yahi ek khatt karte hain

Tum karam karo ya sitam karo hum gila hain kerty

Khizaoon main phool yakinan khila nahin kerte

Mila do khak main khiyal rahe itna

Hum jaise log dubara mila nahin kerte

----------


## raiazlan

Ek Din Kantay Ney Phool Sey Poocha Key "Aey Phool!"
Mujhey Tumhari Mohabbat Sey Kya Haasil Howa?



Mujhey Dekhtay Hi Har Koi Apney Tevar Badal Leta Hai Shayad
Is Liye Key Main Unhain Zakhmi Kar Deta Hoon



or Duniya Tum Par Marti Hai,
Tumhari Khushboo Lenay Ko Tarasti Hai,



Lakin Mujhe Tumhari Mohabbat Sey Kya Mila?
Phool Yeh Sada Sun Kar Muskuraya or Kehnay Laga



Tumhain To Khush Hona Chahiye Jis Par Duniya Marti Hai !
Woh Tumharey Bagair Aik Pal Bhi Nahi Reh Sakta.



Jab Mujhey Koi Tum Sey Juda Karta Hai,
To Main Mar Jata Hoon!



Q Key Main
Sirf Tum Sey Mohabbat Karta Hoon!!!

----------


## raiazlan

Muhabat kiss ko kehtay hain 
Hamay tum nay sikhaya tha 
Ibadat kis ko kehtay hain yeh bhi tum nay bataya tha 
Magar jab hum muhabat ki kisi wadi main khoya thay
Suhanay khawab mairi jaagti ankhoon main soyay thay 
Hamain tanha kiya tum ne koi awaz tak na dee
Humhain dhoondha bohat sapnay sajati mairi aankhooN ne
Buhat khushfehmian palay
Buhat hi door ja niklay 
Jahan say loot anay main
Hamay ik umer lagni thee 
To uss damm aik pal socha! 
Keh kyun na hamm kuch door aur ja bhatkain
Kisi nayi oor ja niklain
Kisi kay sath phir hum bhee 
Khail muhabat ka phir khailain
Kisi ka toor dain dill hum 
Kisi ko sooz main daikhain
Magar mushkil pari hum ko
Keh hum pathar nahen balkay dharakta dill hi rakhtay hain

----------


## raiazlan

dil ko lagtii hai dilrubaa kii adaa
jii meN bastii hai Khush-adaa kii adaa

garche sab Khuub-ruu haiN Khuub vale
qatl kartii hai Mirzaa ki adaa

harf-e-bejaa hai gar boluuN
dushman-e-hosh hai piyaa kii adaa

naqsh-e-diivaar kyuN na ho aashiq
hairat-afzaa hai be-vafaa kii adaa

gul hue garq-e-aab-e- shabnam meN
dekh us saahib-e-hayaa kii adaa

ai Wali dard-e-sar kii daaruu hai
manjh-kuuN us sandalii qabaa kii adaaa

----------


## raiazlan

*** MUHABBAT CHUP NAHI REHTI ***


Vo Kehti Hay,Tery Hathon Par Zakhmon k Manazar Kiun?
Main Kehta Hoon, k Kuch Zewar Barey Anmol Hotay Hain

Vo Boli,  Umer   Beeti   Koi   b   Milney   Nahi   Aaya
Main Bola, Umer Se Poocho k Aakhir Umer Kiun Beeti?

Vo Boli,   Husn  Dhalney  k  Liye  Hota  Hay, Lagta  Hay
Main Bola, Haan,Husn Ho Ya Bakht Ho Ya Chaand Suraj Hon

Vo Boli, Ab To Zulfon Mein b Chaandi Si Sarak Aayi
Main Bola, Rooh Tak Mein b Dararrein Parr Gayi Hongi?

Vo Boli, Hath  Dekho  Be  Irada  Hi  Laraztey  Hain
Main Bola, Hath Dikhlao To Phir Dekhon b Himmat Se

Vo Boli, Zindagi  Ka  Aakhri  Kirdaar  Hairat  Hay
Main Bola, Maut Se Pehly Koi Ghar Baar Hairat Hay

Vo Mujh Se  Poochti  Hay, Baadlon  Ko  Kab  Bulao  Ge?
Main Kehta Hoon,Tumhein Jab Dhoop Ka Mausam Sataye Ga

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Panchion Se Aashnaii Hay?
Main Kehta Hoon, k Ashkon Ki Qitaron Se b Waqif Hon

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Shehar Ki Buniyad Mein Kya Hay?
Main Kehta Hoon, Kisi Jungle Ka Qatl-e-Aam Hay Shayed

Vo Mujh Se Poochti Hay, Tum Samander Mein Kabhi Utrey?
Main Bola, Ik Samander Doosrey Mein Kis Liye Utrey?

----------


## raiazlan

Ruut jagoon ka Azab kia dety
us ko dil ki kitab kia dety

hum to ultaf k geet gaty rahy
nafratoon ka jawab kia dety

Dard e dil us ne be hisaab dia
Dard e dil ka hisaab kia dety

Ik lumha mily tha kahny ko
umer bher ka nisaab kia dety

----------


## raiazlan

*** MUHABBAT CHUP NAHI REHTI ***


Vo Kehti Hay, Mujhay  Mayoosian  Rasta  Nahi  Detin
Main Kehta Hoon, k Yeh Mayoosian Taqat b Hoti Hain

Vo Kehti Hay, Bohat Tanha Hon Main Iss Poori Duniya Mein
Main  Kehta  Hoon, k  Yeh  Ehsas To  Hoga  Khuda Ko b

Vo Kehti Hay, k Mujh Par Shehar k Wehshii Lapaktey Hain
Main Kehta Hoon, k Tum Kirdaar Ko Seena Sapar Kar Lo

Vo Kehti Hay, Hajoom-e-BadRawish Se Khauf Aata Hay
Main Kehta Hoon, Mujhay Ujrri Hui Galian Darati Hain

Vo Kehti Hay, Mujhay Be Hiss Zamaney Se Shikayet Hay
Main Kehta Hoon, k Yeh Shikwa Shikayet Raigaan Hay Sab

Vo Boli, Tum  Kahan  Gayeb  Rehty  Ho  Raaton  Ko?
Main Bola, Main To Bas Aawara Phirta Hoon Udasi Mein

Vo Boli, Phone b Aksar Bohat Engage Rakhtey Ho?
Main Bola, Be Saropa Ghantion Se Khauf Aata Hay

Vo Boli, Tum Bohat Kanjoos Ho Khatt b Nahi Likhtey
Main Bola, Khatt Likhon To Shayrii Naraz Hoti Hay

Vo Boli, Tum Kabhi Milney Chaley Aao Jo Mumkin Ho
Main Bola, Yeh To Tum Ne Mery Dil Ki Baat Keh Di Hay

Vo  Boli, Aaj  Mausam  Mein  Ajab  Si  Khushgawari  Hay
Main Bola, Han Yeh Mausam Pyar Se Milney Ka Mausam Hay...

----------


## raiazlan

Raat K Akhri Paher Ki Qasam
Dukhon Se Insaan Nahi Merta

Tum Pucho Aker Meri Neendon Se
Takiaye K Bheegy Ghilaaf Se Pucho

Mery Bister Se Pucho
Lihaaf Se Pucho

Mery Kamre Ki Khamoshi Se Pucho
Der O Dewaar Se Pucho

Tum Pucho Aker Mery Mann Ki Shorshoon Se
Wahshtoon K Ghubaar Se Pucho

Tum Pucho es Weraani Se
Meri Masoom Jawani Se

Mery Dil Se Puchoo
Tum Mujh Se Pucho

Pucho Lo Dard Ki Bekarani Se
Dukhon Se Insaan Nahi Merta

----------


## raiazlan

Suno Hum tum se kuch kehna chahte hain, 
Is tees ko is dard ko hum sehna chahte hain. 


Jis ko kabhi sheesha kabhi aaina kehte ho tum 
Seene ke us muqaam mein hum rehna chahte hain. 


Maujon ka daar nahi hai ,sahil se nahi hai pyaar, 
Bas tham lo hume tum hum behna chahte hain. 


Aankhon ne baat karli, nazroon ne bhedh khola, 
Ab hont kaampte hain kuch kehna chahte hain.


Kya yaad karoge hum ko jab paas hum na honge, 
Tere khuwab mein khayal mein hum rehna chahte hain.


Khayal mein tere aks se yeh sab to keh chuke hain, 
Tere saamne gar ho ijaazat kehna chahte hain.

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe khabar hai wohi aik baat likh doon ga
 Tumhare husan ko char chand likh doon ga
 tumhari aankhen jo sharma kar kahen gi mujh se
 tumhare honton pe wo dil ki baat likh doon ga
 tumhain bitha ke apni aankhon ke saamne jaana
 nikalte chand ki qismat main maat likh doon ga

* * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~

Teri Khushboo Nahin Milti Tera Lahja Nahen Milta 
 Humein To Sarey Shahar Mein Terey Jaisa Nahin Milta...
* * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ 
 AAGAAZ KA WASOQ NA AANJAM PEE YAQEEN
 AISAY KATY HOWAY HAIN KISI DASTAAN SAY HUM
* * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ 
 hum to dushman ko bhi pakeeza saza dety hain
 haath uthay nahi nazroon say gira dety hain
* * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~
 paya wahaan khaloos jhaan ahl e zar na thy,,,
jitne bhi unchy pair thy un main samar  na  thy...
her dil main tha khaloos marwat thi aakh main ,,,
jab tak tumhary shear main sheshy ke   gher na thy
* * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ 
uss ko chaha bhi to izhaar na kerna aaya
 loott gaaey hum, magar pyar na kerna aaya
 uss ne maanga bhi tuo hum se, judaai maangi
 aur hum thay, humein inkaar na kerna aaya
* * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ ~ * * = = * * ~ 
 Jiss Roz Se Dekha Hai Tujhko Hum SHAMA Jalana Bhool Gaye
 Us Roz Se Baithe Hain Ghar Mein Hum Bahar Jana Bhool Gaye

----------


## raiazlan

Mian Aur Mery Shaher Ka Mosam

Donoon Aik Jasey Hain

Bas Faraq Sirf Itna Hai

Kah

Barasny K Liay

Wo Muhtaaj Hai Samundar Ka

Aur

Meri Ankhon Main Samundar Hai

----------


## raiazlan

Tasveer Teri Dil Mera Behla Na Sakegi
Ye Teri Tarah Mujhse To Sharma Na Sakegi

Main Baat Karunga To Ye Khamosh Rahegi
Seene Se Laga Loonga To Ye Kuchh Na Kahegi

Araam Wo Kya Degi Jo Tadpa Na Sakegi
In Hoton Ko Main Kuchh De Na Sakunga

Is Zulf Ko Main Haath Men Bhi Le Na Sakunga
Uljhi Hui Raaton Ko Ye Suljha Na Sakegi
Tasveer Teri Dil Mera Behla Na Sakegi... ...

----------


## raiazlan

Khali Kaghaz

Meri Khat k Lifafey Main

Jab Tum Khali Kaghaz Dekho To

Uss Ki Lakeeron Se  Tum Ko

Aankh Main Ubhrey Ansu Jase

Lafaz Nazar A Jain Gy

Unn Ansoon Ko Perh Liana

----------


## raiazlan

Tumahin bholana hi awal tu dastras mein nahi,
Jo ikhtyar b hota tu kya bhola dety,
Tumhari yad ne koi jawab na diya,
Mere khayal k aansoo rahe sada dety,

----------


## raiazlan

toot ker zara dekho
tum ager bikher jao
bebasi ma ghir jao
dil se ik sada dena
bus mujhe bula lena
main tumhey zindagi ma chalnay ka
raasta badalney ka
ik huner sikha dun ga
tum ko hosla dun ga

aur jeb sambhal jao
roshni ma dhal jao 
mujh ko yun sila dena 
tum mujhe bhula dena...

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi Chaho Gay To Chahat Say Bulain Gay Tumhain.

Dard-e-Dil Hota Hai Kiya Ye Dikhain Gay Tumhain...

Muhabbat Hoti Hai Kiya Muhabbat Kar K Dekh Lena...

Phir Mere Paas Ana Kuch Aur Batain Gay Tumhain...

Kabhi Na Aaen Aankh Main Aansoo To Aisa Karna...

Ik Sham Mere Paas Ana Buhat Rulain Gay Tumhain...

Har Pal Raho Gay Bechain Muhabbat Main...

Khayal Ban Kar Pal Pal Satain Gay Tumhain...

Poochtay Ho Jo Zinda Rehnay Ka Sabab...

Kisi Roz Zindagee Say Milwain Gay Tumhain...

----------


## raiazlan

jahan pholoon ko khilna tha... wahin khiltay  to acha tha..
tum he ko hamnay chaha tha ... tum he miltay to acha tha..

koi aakar ham say poochay tumay kesay bhulaya hay..
teray khat ko askon se shab e gham main jalaya hai
hazaron zakam asay hain ... ager siltay to acha thaaa
tum hee ko ham nay chaha tha... tum he miltay to acha thaaa.

tumay jitna bhoolaya hay tumari yaaad ai hay
bahary no  jo ai hai wahin who kushboo bhi lai hay
tumaray lab maray  khatir hiltya to acha tha 
tum he ko hamnay  chaha tha tum hee miltay to acha tha.

----------


## raiazlan

jo adhori reh gaye teh woh kahani sochna 
Beth ker tanha faqt batein porani sochna

Jab kiSi sahil per a Jaye Mere Yad tumhein
Kyun jazeeron ki taraf Rehta Hai Pani Sochna

Tum Agar bichrne per hi khush ho to Chalo yun hi sahi 
Baith ker Tanha faqt shamein sohani sochna

Jab Kbahi likhna kahani zeest k moozu per tum 
kyun badal jatay hain lafzon k maani sochna

----------


## raiazlan

*~*~*~*US KA  LAFZ LAFZ ------- ~*~*~*

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- -

Aaj Us ka Lafaz lafaz laga mujy ajnabi ,jany kia bat thi Us ki bat main
Na Kuch Keh saki Na Kuch Sun Saki Ajeeb Bat thi us ki Zaat main


Sitaron k Bhary   Jhurmat     main b Aaj Tanha Tha CHAND Buhat 
Udaasi Thi    Kaisi Ye Phaili  AAj Poory Chand ki Is   RAT main !!!


Wo Sath tha mery Har Pal ,Her Ghari ,phir b Hum Saddion Duur thy
YE Kiasa Hijjar THa Chuppa Hoa Hamary Wissal Ki Saa-e-att  Main


Ye Tu  Naseeb Ki Bat hai k Sehra Main b Khil Uthain Jo phool
Werna Banjjar Rehi Dil Ki zameen apni , Bheegi hoi Barsat main 


Qadam Qadam mery sath Chala ,Mery Humrah , Mera Hamsafar B Vo
Phir  B  Dil  Main  Faseel Anna Ki Thi ,par Haat Tha apny Haat Main


Na kuch Kaha Na Suna Hum Ne , Bas Aankhon Se Kerty rehy batain !!!
Kaisi Madhosh Thi Vo Ghari  ,kaisi Be basi thi Us MIllan Ki Saa-e-at Main

----------


## raiazlan

Dil samandar hai to phir is me utarna kaisa
Ba-khushi doob gayai jab to phir ubharna kaisa
Achhay logon ki duayon me asar aaj bhi hai
Warna an-dekhay masayib ka talna kaisa !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch naqsh dil se mitayai nahi jatay
Kuch log yuun aasaani se bhulayai nahi jatay
Kitnay ajeeb hotay hain dil ke maamlay
Mehsoos kiyai jatay hain batayai nahi jatay !!

----------


## raiazlan

Ehsaas kisi yiad ka thamay huay aanchal
Is bheerh me mujh ko kaheen khonay nahi deta
Dekhay ga kisi aur ke hamrah mujhay kiya
Woh shaks to mujh ko mera honay nahi deta !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Kundan se jism ab to faqat rung rah gayai
Boo-aye wafa urhi to kahan rung rah gayai
Be-kaif muskurahatain, be-waja ranjishain
Bas ab to dosti ke yehi dhang rah gayai !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Dil samandar hai to phir is me utarna kaisa
Ba-khushi doob gayai jab to phir ubharna kaisa
Achhay logon ki duayon me asar aaj bhi hai
Warna an-dekhay masayib ka talna kaisa !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch naqsh dil se mitayai nahi jatay
Kuch log yuun aasaani se bhulayai nahi jatay
Kitnay ajeeb hotay hain dil ke maamlay
Mehsoos kiyai jatay hain batayai nahi jatay !!

----------


## raiazlan

Ehsaas kisi yiad ka thamay huay aanchal
Is bheerh me mujh ko kaheen khonay nahi deta
Dekhay ga kisi aur ke hamrah mujhay kiya
Woh shaks to mujh ko mera honay nahi deta

----------


## khawab

beautiful shaiyri  :Smile: 
thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## raiazlan

Jab sawan mein tanha beego gay
Jab Anagan Khalee Pao gay

Jab Sahil ki takrati lehroon mein
Apni tanhae mein  kho jao gay


Jab  raat  kay  tanha  daman  mein
Tum Chand ko Adha pao gay  


Jab  khod  se  batain  kartay  kartay 
Tum door kahain kho jao gay


Jab  dil  ki  baat  chopanay  ko
Hum se nazar tum chorao gay



Mein tum se mohobat karta hoon
Her  bar  ye  Sunana  chao  gay

In sab lahmon mein jaan lena k
Tum tum nahi "hum" ban jao gay

----------


## raiazlan

us k bina ab chup chup sa rahna acha lagta hay 
khmosi say dard ko sahna acha lata hay 

jis hasti ki yaad ma ansoo baraste hain 
samnay us k kuch na kahna acha lagta hay 

mil kar us say bichar na jauu kahee 
darta hun,is liay bass dur hee rahna acha lagta hay 

janta hun k chahat ma,bass ansoo hee miltay hain 
kuch b ho ab yah zahar peena acha lagta hay 

g chahay sab kushian us ko day du 
uss k piar ma sab kuch khona acha lagta hay

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhin kis nay kaha pagli 

mujhay tum yaad aati ho 
bohat khush faham ho tum bhi 
tumharai khush gumani hai 
meeri ankhon ki surkhi main 
tumhari yaad ka matlab??? ? 
meeray shab bhar kay jagnay main 
tumharay khwaab ka matlab??? 
yah ankhien to hameesha say hi 
meri surkh rehti hain 
tumhin malom hi hoga 
is shahar ki faza kitni aloda hai 
tu yah sozish,,ussi fizza kay bayes hai 

tumhin kis nay kaha pagli 
ka main shab bhar nhin sota 
mujhay is nokri kay sab jhameelon say 
kabhi fursat milay to tab hai na 
meeri baaton main larzash hai??? 
main aksar kho sa jata hon?? 

tumhin kis nay kaha pagli 
mohabbat kay ilawa aur bhi to dard hotay hain 
fikar-e-muaash, sukh ki tlaash, 
aisay aur bhi gham hain 
aur tum 
un sab ghamon kay baad aati ho 

tumhin kis nay kaha pagali 
mujhay tum yaad aati ho 
yah dunya walay pagal hain 
zara si baat ko yah to afsaana samjhtay hain 
mujhay ab bhi yah pagal tera dewana samjhaty hain 

tumhin kis nay kaha pagli!!! 
magar shyed!!! 
magar shyed main jhhota hoon 
main reeza reeza ,toota hon

----------


## raiazlan

YEH AJEEB MERI MUHABTAIN

Koi puch lay to main kia kahoon

yeh to jany kasi

sadi sadi ki azioaton ka giaan hai

yeh ajeeb meri muhabtain

koi puch lay to main kia kahoon

yeh ajeeb mery Ranj_o_alam

yeh naseeb sang_e_siaah per

mery zakhm zakhm dil_o_nazar

yeh ajeeb meri muhabtain

koi puch lay to main kia kahoon?

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for liking khwab

----------


## raiazlan

!!!Ab Kia Likhain Hum Khagaz Par!!!
Ab kia likhain hum khagaz par

Ab Likhany ko kai baqi hy

Aik dil tha so wo bhi Toot gia

Ab Lotny ko kai baqi hy

Ik Shakhas ko hum ny chaha tha

Ik Rait pay naqash bania tha

IN rait ky zaroon ko hum ny

Phir apany Dil main sajaiaa tha

Wo Rait tu ab bikhar gye

Ab kia likhain hum khagaz par

Ab Likhny ko kai baqi hy

Hum jin ko apni nazmoon ka

UnwaaN bania karaty Thay

Lafzoon ka bana kar Taj Mahel

Khagaz pay sajia kartay Thay

Wo hum ko akeela chore gyey

Sab Rishtton sy Moun mor gyay

Wo payair ab kahan baqi hy

Ab kai Likhain hum Khagaz par

Ab Likhny ko kai baqi hy!!!

----------


## raiazlan

''  tere baad bhi  ''


wohi gerdishen, wohi pech o khum tere baad bhi
wohi hosle mere dam ba dam tere baad bhi

tere saath bhi meri har jafa mujhe muatabar
tere sare ghum mujhe mohtaram tere baad bhi


tere ghum se hay meri har khushi mein waqar sa
mere haak pe hain tere karam, tere baad bhi 

bare muztarib mere raste tere baad bhi
bare pur sakun hein mere kadam tere baad bhi


tere saath bhi meri har khushi teri muntazir
teri muntazir meri chashm e ghum tere baad bhi 

tere saath thi meri dastaras mein jo roshni
fakat aik pal kabhi subh e dum tere baad bhi

tujhe jaan e ghum jo kaha kabhi to ghalat kaha
meri zindagi ka jawan hay ghum tere baad bhi

tujhe pass e ehd e wafa raha mere saath kab?
mujhe jaan se berh ker tera bharam tere baad bhi

mere baad kitna hi roop tu na badal lie
main wohi hon ab bhi teri kasam, tere baad bhi

tu kisi k kalib e aarzu mein dhull gia
main na ho saka kabhi khud mein zamm tere baad bhi


teri ahaton ka gudaz tha mera humsafar
yehi ik gumaan mera hum kadam tere baad bhi 

tu chala gia sabhi kehkahon ko samet ker
mere pas hay mera zarf e ghum, tere baad bhi

----------


## raiazlan

dhondnay jis mein zindagi nikli
woh us shakhs ki gali nikili



teray lehjay mein kia nehi tha
sirf such ki zara si kami nikli



woh jo legti thi kanch ki guriya
zarb perhnay pe aahini nikli



us haveli mein shaam dhelnay per
her dereechay se roshni nikli



woh hawa tu nehi thi lerki thi
kis liye itni sirphri nikli



woh teray asmaan ka kia kerti
jis ki mitti se dosti nikli

----------


## raiazlan

((~~~FASEEL E ANNA~~~))
------------ ------

US ki chahtoon k Rubroo
Main ho Saki na Surkhroo
Mery dil ki jo kitab ka
Lafz Lafz Usi k naam Tha

Lekin------- ---

Ik Faseel E Anna jo haayl Thi
Mery Aur US k dermeyan
Na Main kabhi usy gira Saki
Na US ne Kabhi Aboor ki

Aur ----- phir-----

Achanak  ik Ajnabi SE Musam Main
JO Hvva E Bekhudi Chali ---
 Tu US k Dil ki kitab ka ik Safha
Meri Agosh Main Yuun Aa Gira ---

Wo Dastaan Tu Main na parh Saki
Lekin Jo US ka UNWAN Tha 
US  pER MERA NAAM THA 

------------

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhara Naam

Zindagi Ka Safer Taweel Hai

Hazroon Ghum Hain
Hazaroon Dukh Hain

Kaheen Kahkishaan Si Rah Guzer Hai

Ghum E Hasti
Ghum E Janaan
Shikastagi Ka Musalsal Tofaan

Charoon Taraf Jase
Khara Hai Wahshat Ka Azdaha

Rustoon main Jase Muqadir Hua
Narasaion Ka Ghunna Jungle

Aur Edher Hai Faqat Ik
Sehma Hua Dil

Mager Janaan Mujhe Yaqeen Hai

Main Itni Be Yaqinion K Dermiaan Bhi
Azaboon K SilSilon K Dermiaan Bhi

Apni Ankhon Main Chamkta Rakhon Ga

Tumhari Muhabat Ka Qeemati Jugnuu

Apny Dil Main Zinda Rakhon Ga

Tumhara Naam

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch bhi toh nahin badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai
Wohi aasmaaN wohi baadal wohi aansoo
Wohi raat wohi yaadaiN wohi andhera
wohi shaam wohi shama wohi aarzoo
Dharti bhi arz bhi wohi, gaggan bhi samaan bhi wohi
Kuch bhi toh nahin badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai...

Wohi tanhayee wohi weeraani wohi san'naatta
Wohi falak wohi sitaray wohi beqaraari
Wohi faaslay wohi dooreyaaN wohi ajnabeyyat
Tum ab bhi waheeN ho jahaaN hamaisha thee
Kuch bhi toh nahin badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai...

Wohi dil wohi jaaN wohi dharkan
Wohi tasveer wohi khwahish wohi armaaN
Wohi baat wohi khushboo wohi rang
MaiN ab bhi waheeN hooN aur tum ab bhi waheeN
Kuch bhi toh nahin badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai...

Wohi pyar wohi zindagi wohi muhabbat
Wohi geet wohi ghazal wohi naghma
Wohi mausam wohi phool wohi mehak
Mere leye tum aaj bhi wohi ho kal bhi wohi rahogee
Kuch bhi toh nahee badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai...

Wohi galeyyaaN wohi koochay wohi makaaN
Wohi tamanna wohi ek baam-o-dar
Wohi aas wohi aik hi raah guzar
RaahaiN aaj bhi tumhaiN hi pukaara karti hain
Kuch bhi toh nahee badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai...

Zindagi ke yeh lamhay aaj bhi waheen khaRay haiN
Chand ghaRRioN pe waqt jaise ruk gaya ho
Manzil ke rastay mein yeh morr aaj bhi sadayaiN dete haiN
Mera aaj bhi wohi hai jo mera kal thaa

Kuch bhi toh nahee badla
Aaj bhi sab kuch wohi toh hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Aaina Dekh Kar Bole Ye Savarne Vale,
Ab To Bemout Marenge Mere Marne Vale,
Keh Gaye Meri Mayyat Se Gujarne Vale,
Rash Aayi Na Javani Tujhe Marne Vale,



Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,
Qayamat Se Pehle Qayamat Hai Yaron,
Mere Samne Meri Duniya Lutegi,



Javani Pe Meri Sitam Karne Vale,
Jara Soch Lo Kya Kahega Jamana,
Idhar Mere Arman Kafan Odh Lenge,
Udhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,



Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,
Vo Parde Ke Piche Main Parde Ke Aage,
Na Vo Aaye Aage Na Main Jau Piche,
Vo Aage Badhegi To Kuch Bhi Na Hoga,
Main Piche Hatunga To Duniya Hasegi,



Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,
Azal Se Muhabbat Ki Dushman Hai Duniya,
Kahin Do Dilo Ko Ye Milne Na Degi,



Idhar Meri Gardan Pe Khanzar Chalega,
Udhar Unke Mathe Pe Bindiya Sajegi,
Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,


Abhi Unke Hasne Ke Din Hain Vo Hans Le,
Abhi Mere Rone Ke Din Hain Main Ro Lu,
Magar Ek Din Unko Rona Padega,
Ki Jis Roz Bhi Meri Mayyat Uthegi,
Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,

----------


## raiazlan

YAAD KARTA HON TUMHEIN

Yaad Karta Hoon Tumhein Yaad Aati Hi Nahi
Kaise Aaye Woh Cheez Jo Jati Hi Nahi

Tum mujhe bhool bhi jaao to ye haq hai tumko
Meri baat aur hai maine to mohabbat ki hai

Judai ka pata hota agar pyaar se pehlay 
To maut ki duva mangte hum deedar se pehle

Peete hain sharaab hum jinhe bhulane ke liye 
wo hi aa jaate hain yaad hamen rulane ke liye 

Manzilon pe aake lutay hain dilon ke karvaan
Kashtiyan sahil pe aake dobti hain pyar ki 

Benaam Sa Ye Dard Thehar Q Nahi Jata 
Jo Beet Gaya Hai Woh Guzar Kyon Nahi Jata 

Sab Kuch To Hai Kya Dhundti Rehti Hai Nigaahein 
Kya Baat Hai Mai Waqt Pe Ghar Kyon Nahi Jata 

Woh Naam Jo Na Jane Kab Se, Na Chehra Na Badan Hai 
Woh Khawaab Agar Hai To Bikhar Kyo Nahi Jata

----------


## raiazlan

Purani Batein Sametne Ka Mausam Aaya Hai
Keh Saal Mukammal Hone Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Band Kamre Ke Hissaar Se Nikal Ker Dekho
Mausam Ke Badalne Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Wisaal Ka Mausam Chaya Huwa Tha Abhi
Aur Ab Juda Hone Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Tum Jhoot Se Behla Rahen Ho Hum Ko
Edhar Sach Bolne Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Toot Ker Badan Chur Ho Gaya Hai
Dard Se Simatne Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Zindagi Ki Kayee Baharein Dekh Chuke Hai
Ab Ke Khizaan Hone Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Toot Jao Aur Thod Do Mujh Ko Bhi
Ji Berke Rone Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

Ishq Ser-E-Aam Rone Nahi Deta Ejaazat
Muh Chupake Rone Ka Mausam Aaya Hai..

----------


## raiazlan

abh ke us ki ankhon mian 
be-sabab udaasi thi 
abh ke us ke chehray per 
dukh tha...be-hawasi thi 
abh ke yun mila mujh se 
yun ghazal suni...jese 
mein bhi na_shanasa hoon 
wo bhi ajnabi jesse 
zard khaal o khad uss ke 
sogawar daman tha 
abh ke uss ke lahjay mein 
kitna khurdra pan tha 
wo ke umer bhar jis ne 
shahr bhar ke loogon mien 
mujh ko hum sukhan jana 
khud se mehrban samjha 
mujh ko "Dilruba" likha 
abh ke sada kaghaz per 
surkh roshnai se 
us ne talkh lahjay mein 
mere naam se pehle! 
sirf "Bewafa" likha

----------


## raiazlan

Liya tha aik wada tumne mujse...
Hamesha khush hi rehna hai...
To dekho, dekh lo aa kar.. 
Meri ankhon ko dekho tum,
Yeh kitni shokh lagti hain...
Mere honton ko dekho tum,
Hamesha muskuraty hain...
Koi b ghum agar aye,
Usay hans kar saha main ne...
Mere chehray ko dekho tum,
Hamesha pur sakoon ho ga...
To socho gay...
Kia tha main ne jo tumse, 
Wo wada ker diya poora...

MAGAR

Ik baat hai piyare...
Kabhi jo waqat mil jaye,
To meri shairi parhna...
Tumhain mehsoos to hoga,
Kaheen talkhi bhara jumla...
Kaheen yeh sard sa lehja,
Kaheen par dard ki jheelain...
Kahin lehjay ki karwahat,
Suno...
Main  khush to hoon lakin,
Lahoo har lafz roota hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Yehi aarzu rahi umr bher
K muhabbatin meray saath hon
Kabhi aisa ishq nahi kia
K nadaamtain meray saath hon
Kabhi aisa harf nahi likha
K ho sharmsaar qalm mera
Koi aisa jurm nahi kia
K wazahtain meray saath hon
Faqat aik shaks ki arzu main
guzr rahi hay yeh zindagi
yeh talab nahi k tamam shehr ki
chahtain meray saath hon
jo main jaagta ho to is liay
k kisi ko neend to aa sakay
meri subhain us peh nisaar hon
meri zulmatain meray saath hon

----------


## raiazlan

Rait Bhari Hay In Aankhon Mein Aansoun Se Tum Dho Lena Koi Sookha Pairr Miley To Uss Se Lipt k Ro Lena Uss k Baad Bohat Tanha Ho Jaisy Jungle Ka Rasta Jo b Tum Se Pyar Se Boley Sath Usi k Ho Lena Kuch To Rait Ki Payas Bhujao Janam Janam Ki Pyasi Hay Sahil Par Chalney Se Pehly Apney Paaon Bhigo Lena Main Ne Dariya Se Seekhi Hay Pani Ki PardaDaari Ooper Ooper Hanstey Rehna Gehrayii Mein Ro Lena Rotay Kiun Ho?Dil Waalon Ki Qismat Aisi Hoti Hay Saari Raat Yunhi Jaago k Din Nikley To So Lena...

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhain Abb Bhool He Jain To Acha Hai
Yeh Faslay Our B Barh Jain To Acha Hai

Tumhari Chahatain Hum Ko Nahi Hasil 
Too Abb Ghair He Bun Jain To Acha Hai

Humahre To Umer Guzri Hai Teri Chahat Mein
Too Is Aag Main Na Jalay To Acha Hai

Barsoon Say Thi Dua K To Meray Sath Ho
Kehta Hoon K Ab Samna Na Ho Tera To Acha Hai 

Rehta Tha Teri Muhabbat Ka Saya Humaray Sath
Ab To Apni Perchai B Na Ho To Acha Hai

Raiza Raiza Ho Chukki Hai Rooh Meri
K ya saath ab chor hi Jaiy To Acha Hai

----------


## raiazlan

jaan say jaye ye Ilteja na karay
wo dil hee kya jo teray milnay ki dua na karay

mein tujhko bhool kay zinda rahoon khuda na karay 



rahay gaa saath tera saath zindagi ban kar

ye aur baat hay meri zindagi wafa na karay



ye theek hay nahin marta koi judai mein

khuda kisi ko kisi say magar juda na karay



agar wafa pay bharosa rahay na duniya ko

to koi shakhs muhabbat ka hosla na karay



sunaa hay usko muhabbat duaaein deti hai

jo dil pay chot to khaye magar gila na karay



bujha diya hai naseebon nay meray pyaar ka chaand 

koi diya meri palkon pay ab jala na karay



zamana dekh chuka hay parakh chuka hay usay

""**"" jaan say jaye ye Ilteja na karay

----------


## raiazlan

jaan say jaye ye Ilteja na karay
wo dil hee kya jo teray milnay ki dua na karay

mein tujhko bhool kay zinda rahoon khuda na karay 



rahay gaa saath tera saath zindagi ban kar

ye aur baat hay meri zindagi wafa na karay



ye theek hay nahin marta koi judai mein

khuda kisi ko kisi say magar juda na karay



agar wafa pay bharosa rahay na duniya ko

to koi shakhs muhabbat ka hosla na karay



sunaa hay usko muhabbat duaaein deti hai

jo dil pay chot to khaye magar gila na karay



bujha diya hai naseebon nay meray pyaar ka chaand 

koi diya meri palkon pay ab jala na karay



zamana dekh chuka hay parakh chuka hay usay

""**"" jaan say jaye ye Ilteja na karay

----------


## raiazlan

Mausam ki seerhee per charh ker choo rahay thay aaftaab
Phool se chehron ko yeh koshish bari mehngi pari

Aik tarz-e-taghaful hai so woh in ko mubarak
Aik arz-e-tamanna hai woh hum kertay rahain ge

Na janay kon sa aansu kisi se kia keh de
Hum is khiyaal se nazrain jhukayai baithay hain

Sitam to yeh hai ke zaalim sukhan shanas nahi
Woh aik shaks ke shayer bana giya mujh ko

Khud piyaas ka sehra hoon per dil ki yeh zid hai
Har dasht pe sawan ki tarah toot ke barsoon

Faqat nigah se hota hai faisla dil ka
Na ho nigah me shokhi to dilbari kia hai ???

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Zabardast stuff keep it up.*

----------


## raiazlan

Katib_e_Taqdeer Ne Jab Saza Sunai
Judaai Ki
Sanam Herjai Ne
Lagaya ilzaam Be Wafai Ka
To Phir
Dil Per Muhabat K Qalm Se
Apne  Ander K  Muskuratey Shakhs K Liay
Saza_e Maut Likh Daali
Aur
Khud Ko
Intazaar_o_Karb Ki
Suuli Per Latka Dia

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi Aansoo Kabhi Khushboo Kabhi Naghma Bankar
Hum Say Her shaam Mili Hai Tera Chehra Bankar 



Chand Nikla Hai Teri Aankh K Ansoo Ki Tarah
Phool Mehkay Hain Meri Zulf Ka Saya Bankar



Meri Jaagi Huyi Raaton Ko Usi Ki Hai Talash 
So Raha Hai Meri Ankhon Main Jo Sapna Bankar



Dil Kay Kaghaz Par Utarta Hai Jo Sheron Ki Tarah
Meray Hontoon Pay Machalta Hai Jo Naghma Bankar 



Raat Bhi aaye To Bujhti Nahin Chehray Ki Chamak
Rooh Mein Phail Gaya Hai Woh Ujala Bankar



Mera Kya Haal Hai Yeh Aakay Kabhi dekh To Lay
Jee Rahi Hoon Teri Bhoola Hua Vada Bankar 



Dhoup Main Kho Gaya Woh Haath Chhura Kar
Ghar Say Jo Saath Chala Tha Mera Saya Bankar



Kabhi Aansoo Kabhi Khushboo Kabhi Naghma Banker
Hum Say Her Shaam Mili Hai Tera Chehra Banker

----------


## raiazlan

hawa ke wastay aik kam chor aya hon
dia jala ke sar e sham chor aya hon

ke amanat e sahar o sham chor aya hon
kahain charagh kahain jam chor aya hon

kabhi naseeb ho fursat to usko perh lena
wo aik khat jo teray nam chor aya hon

----------


## raiazlan

Is dil ka hai ek condition,
Jis main nahi kisi ko permission,
Sirf aap jese dost ko hai admission,
Wo bhi bina donation,
So just maintain good relation.

Zindagi ke tufano ka sahil hai teri dosti,
Dil ke armano ki manzil hai teri dosti,
Zindagi ban jaye jannat agar,
Maut ane tak sath rahe teri yeh dosti.

Apne Haatho Se Yun Chehre Ko Chupate Q Ho, 
Mujh Se Sharmate Ho To Saamne Atay Q Ho... 

Tum Kabhi Mere Tarha Kar Bhi Lo Ikraar-e-Wafa, 
Pyar Karte Ho To Phir Pyar Chupate Q Ho... 

Ashq Aankho Mein Mere Dekh K Rote Q Ho, 
Dil Bhar Aata Hai To Phir Dil Ko Dukhate Q Ho... 

In Se Vaabasta Hai Jab Mera Muqadar Phir ... 
Mere Shano Se Ye Zulf Hatatay Q Ho... 

Roz Mar Mar K Mujhe Jeenay Ko Kehte Q Ho, 
Milne Aatay Ho To Phir Laut K Jatay Q Ho... 

Apne Haatho Se Yun Chehre Ko Chupate Q Ho, 
Mujh Se Sharmate Ho To Saamne Atay Q Ho

----------


## raiazlan

Hum Musafir Hain

Ajnabi Rahon K

Na Manzil Milti Hai

Na Wapsi K Nishaan

Zindagi Ki Uljhanoon Main Uljhy

Her Pal Dukh Sehty Hain

Hum Jo Aseer_e_Muhabat Hain

Hum Jo Ahl_e_Qalam Hain

Hisaar_e_Zaat K Dukhon Ko

Kase Biyaan Kareen

Yeh Harf Sare

Marham Nahi Hain En Ghumoon K

Ab To Khawahish_e_ Dil hai

Aisa Ho Koi Harf Jo 

Dil K Sare Dard Samait Ley

----------


## raiazlan

kyun kehte ho ke mujhse mohabbat nahi hai tumko
kyun dil ko mere tum beemar karte ho



jo baat nigaahein keh rahi hai khud-b-khud
kyun use lafzon mein tum inkaar karte ho



darte ho kis se,hai parwaah kiski
kis fikr mein yeh aalam bekaar karte ho



duniya tou parayi hai ruswaai hi karegi
kyun uski khatir khadi tum yeh deewaar karte ho



hai pyar ka mausam yahan fizayein bhi jawaan si
kyun durr se tum inka deedaar karte ho



gar mohabbat hai tumhe keh kyun nahi dete
kyun tadpate ho apne dil ko,lachaar karte ho



iqraar kar bhi lo ab,guzaarish hai meri tumse
kyun mere iss dil ko beemar karte ho



mar kar bhi dikha denge tumhe,ek baar tou keh do
kyun har pal bhala iss dil pe vaar karte ho

----------


## raiazlan

Dil chahta hai badal ayein
                              Ghor andhera cha jaye

                      Badal cham cham toot ke barsein
                              Sara sheher naha jaye

                              Sara sheher naha jaye
                     Mai bhi us barish mein bheegoun

                  Sab kuch bhool ke naachoun gaaoun
                          Khule aasman ke neeche

                   Drakht mein jhoola daal ker jhuloon
                               Barish barasti jaaye

                          Aur mai itna bheegoun ke
                        Sare dukh gham aur yaadein

                           Sab us mein beh jayein
                      Har pachtaawa aur har sapna

                          Har khawahish beh jaye
                                Aye mere Malik
                         Kabhi to aisa sawan aaye

----------


## raiazlan

HUM DONO SAHT CHALTY HAIN


yoon hi hansi hansi main

hum dilooon say khail jatay hain

koi choti si tekhi baat

koi chubhta hoa jumla

koi zehar aalood lehja

koi bay zaraz si zo mani baat

sun nay walay k dil per ghao laga jati hai

phir kitnay hi talafi k marham lagao

qatra,qatra khoon TApakta hi Rehta hy


Wo Aanso jo ankh say girta hi nahin

Ander hi ander jam jata hai

barf pay giray maom k qatray ki tarha

aur wo barf to shayad

waqt ki garmi say pighal jaty hai

magar wo qatra

jab bhi pighalnay lagta hai

Phail jata ha

Barh jata hai ,bas khatam nahin hota

AUR

yoon hi hansi hansi main

ham dilooon say khail jatay hai

----------


## raiazlan

zaalim thaa vo aur zulm kii aadat bhii bahut thii
majabuur the ham us se muhabbat bhii bahut thii

us but ke sitam sah ke dikhaa hii diyaa ham ne
go apanii tabiyat me.n baGaavat bhii bahut thii

vaaqif hii na thaa ramz-e-muhabbat se vo varnaa
dil ke liye tho.Dii sii inaayat bhii bahut thii

yuu.N hii nahii.n mashhuur-e-zamaanaa meraa qaatil
us shaKhs ko is fan me.n mahaarat bhii bahut thii

kyaa daur-e-Gazal thaa ke lahuu dil me.n bahut thaa
aur dil ko lahuu karane kii fursat bhii bahut thii

har shaam sunaate the hasiino.n ko Gazal ham
jab maal bahut thaa to saKhaavat bhii bahut thii

bulavaa ke ham 'Ajiz' ko pashemaa.N bhii bahut hai.n
kyaa kiijiye kam_baKht kii shoharat bhii bahut thii

----------


## raiazlan

!!! NA HO !!!
mere saath tum bhi dua karo yun kisi ke haq men bura na ho
kahi aur ho na ye haadsa koi raaste men juda na ho

sare shaam thehri hui zameen aasman hai jhuka hua
usi mod par mere waaste wo charag leke khada naho

meri chhat pe raat se subah talak koi aansuo ki lakeer hai
zara bad ke chand se poochhna wo isi taraf se gaya na ho

isi ehtiyat men main raha isi ehtiyat men wo raha
wo kahan kahan mere saath hai kisi aur ko ye khabar na ho

----------


## raiazlan

" Mera Mehboob "

Woh Neelgagan ka tara hai
Mujhe sare jahan se piyara hai
Mai piyar ki uske  hu manzil
Woh preet ka meri kinara hai
Jis pal nazron se nazre mili
Dil ne mana dildar usse

Mere dil main hai, Mera apna hai
Mera apna yahan toh koi nahi
Per mana maine Piyar usse
Woh ek suhana sapna hai
Jitna khud ko mai chahti hu
Utna hi karun mai piyar usse

Geeton main mere, woh naghmon main
Shairon main mere, woh gazalon main
Aankhon main wahi aur khwabon main
Dhadkan main woh aur saanson main
Woh Neelgagan ka tara hai
Mujhe sare jahan se piyara hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi Yun Bhee Aa 

kabhi yun bhee aa meri aankh mein ke meri nazar ko Khabar na ho 
mujhe ek raat nawaaz de magar uske baad sehar na ho

vo baraa raheem-o-kareem hai mujhe ye sifaat bhee attaa kare 
tujhe bhulaane kee duaa karoon to dua mein meri asar na ho

kabhi din kee dhuup mein jhuum ke kabhi shab ke phuul ko chuum ke 
yun hee saath saath chalein sadaa kabhee khatam apna safar na ho

meray paas mere habib aa zaraa aur dil ke qareeb aa 
tujhe dharakanon mein basaa loon main ke bichharane kaa kabhi darr na ho

----------


## raiazlan

Palkon pe aanso'on ko sajaya na jaa saka
us ko bhi Dil ka haal bataya na jaa saka
~*~
zakhmon se choor choor tha yeh Dil mera
ek zakham bhi us ko dikhaya na jaa saka
~*~
jab teri yaad aayi to koshish ke ba wajood
aankhon main aanso'on ko chupaya na jaa saka
~*~
kuch log zindagi main aise bhi aaye hain
jin ko kisi bhi lamhe bhulaya na jaa saka
~*~
bas is khayaal se kahin us ko dukh na ho
hum se to haal-e-ghum bhi sunaya na jaa saka
~*~
woh muskurata tha mere ru-ba-ru magar
chehre ka rang us se chupaya na jaa saka
~*~
tanhaiyon ki aag main hum jal gaye
magar faasla ana ka mitaya na jaa saka

----------


## raiazlan

Meri Ankhon K Samander Mai

Meri Ankhon Ke Samandar main Jalan kaisi Hai 

Aaj Phir Dil Ko Tadapne Ki LaGan Kaisi Hai 

Ab Kisi Chaat Pe Chiraghon Ki Qatarin Bhi Nahi 

Ab Tere Shehar Ki Galiyon Main Guthan Kaisi Hai 

Baraf Ke Roop Main dhaal Jain Ge Sare Rishte 

Mujh se Poocho Ke Muhabbat Main Agan kaisi Hai 

Main Tere Wisal Ki Khuwahish Ko na Marne Doon Ga 

Musam-e-Hijar Ke lehje Main Takan Kaisi Hai 

Raigzaron Main Jo Banti Rahi Kanton Ki RiDa 

Us Ki Majboor Si Ankhon Main Kiran Kaisi hai 

Mujhe Masoom si Pagal Ladki Pe Taras aata hai 

us se Dekho Tu Muhabbat Main Magan Kaisi Hai

----------


## raiazlan

Bethe Bethe . .Youn hi Achanak . . 

Bethe bethe younhi achank kahin main khone lagti hoon 
khud se hi khafa khafa si main hone lagti hoon.. 

sochti hoon jo main uske dard-o-ghum ka alaam, 
ho ke beikhtiyar palkein main bhigone lagti hoon.. 

ek uska naam ek uska tasawar ek uski hi yaad hoti hai, 
jab bhi ankhein kholti hoon subho, raat jab bhi main sone lagti hoon.. 

wo ek baar usne kaha tha aleena main ab thak gaya hoon, 
aaj bhi us lehje ki thakn karke mehsoos, bechain si main hone lagti hoon.. 

duaon pe apni mujhe bharosa boht hai, 
yehi bharam dil mei liye,ankhon mei khawab uske main sanjone lagti hoon.. 

ek sheeshe ka ghar sang uske main bana to liya, 
hath mei zamane k dekh ke patthar, khouf'zda si main hone lagti hoon.. 

dard chupata hai jab wo,dil se nahi labon se muskurata hai jab woh, 
jane kis ehsas se main tadap jati hon,bebasi se main rone lagti hon.. 

bethe bethe yonhi achanak kahin main khone lagti hoon, 
khud hi se khafa khafa si main hone lagti hoon..

----------


## raiazlan

((*** GUZARTY BARAS KI ALWIDAI SHAB ***))
============ ========= =====

Jaan --- !!!
Guzarty Baras ki is Alwidi  Shab Main 
Chandni Jab Tery Angan Mian Utry
Aur Kuch Kirnain Is sarad Ghari main
KHirki  se Guzarti hoi Tum Tak Puhanchain

Tu-------- samaj Lena  !!!
K ----------- Main Tery Khawab main hi Jee Rehi hoon
Aur ---- Khuli Ankhon main tery sappny Bun Rehi hon
Phir ---------- Jab
Badlon k kuch awara Tukry
Chand per apna siyaah Anchal orhaa dain 
Chand ki Mudhar si chandni ko 
Siyyah Chadar main Chupa lain 

Tu -----  samaj lena 
K ------------
Mujhy Apny Khawabon ki
 Tabeer Mil nehi pai 
Main Uljhi tu buht ---- lekin 
Tery Tassawer se Kisi pal bhi
Nikal  nehi Paai

Aur ---------- Phir jab
Chandni ki Aankh macholi 
Tumhain Udaas Ker dey
Tumhari zaat main Kuch
Ehsaas-e-Tunahi Bhar  dey 

Tu ----------- Samaj Lena k
Meri palkon per ---
Ashakon k moti Chamak rehy hain
Mery bhi ye Pal
Betaab Guzar rehy hain

Aur ---- Phir 
Beety hoy dino ko Dheyan main la ker
Sochna k ------ 
MAIN  AUR   TUM  
Tu aik pal ko b nehi bichry 
Hamary Dil tu ab bhi 
Aik sath dharkty hain

Aur ------- Phir Tum
Mujy Mehsoos karna
Jahan tak -------- k
Mery Hathon ka Lamas 
Mery sanson ki Hiddat 

tumhain Sirshaar ker de
TAB  TUM  GUZARY BARAS KO

Khoob surt Yadoon 
Aur
Nei Umeedon Ka sang hansi Khusi 
ALWIDA  KEHNA !!!

------------ --------- --------- -----

----------


## raiazlan

Is baar bhi barish khoob huwi or baadal toot ke barsa tha,
Galyaan kooche jalthal the par soch ka sehra pysa tha
Band darwazun ke sheeshun par jab bondon ne di dastak
Ehsas huwa tum aaye, ke Andaz tumhare jessa tha...

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe acha ssa lagta hai
tumhary sang sang chalna
Wafa ki aagh mein jalna,
Tumhay Naraz kardena
Kabhi kud b rooth jana,
tymhari beyrukhi par bhe
Tumhari aarzo karna,
Khud apne DIL ke dharkan se,
Tumhari guftagu karna,
Mujhe acha sa lagta hai
Buhat acha sa lagta hai,
Tumhi ko dekhte rehna,
Tumhi ko sochte rehna,
Buhat gehray khyaloun mein,
Jawaboun mein,Sawaloun mein,
Mohabbat k hawaloun mein,
Tumhara NAAM aa jae MUJHE ACHA SA LAGTA HAI...

----------


## raiazlan

rona hi chor dia

Hum ne kisi ki yaad main rona hi chor diya
Apni Zindagi ko talaash karna hi chor diya

Kaanton se bhar dete hain log daaman
Hum ne Aangan main Phool khilana hi chor diya

Kabhi na maangen ge kisi se bheek Mohabbat ki
Is hi liye hum ne Pyaar karna hi chor diya

----------


## raiazlan

Dil ApnEy Aap DhARaktA hAi



Dil apney aap dharakta hai, dharkaya nahi jhata
Yeh raaz-E-mohabbat har eik ko bataya nahi jhata



Agar ehsaas ho to, mohabat ko kar lo mehsoos
Yeh woh jazba hai jo lafzon mein samjhaya nahi jhata



Dosti ke liye mohabat aur khuloos hai lazim
Har haath milaney walay ko dost samjha nahi jhata




Bohat kam hain log jo dil mein utar jhatey hain
Har rah chaltey ko apna banaya nahi jhata



Koshish sey badal jhati hai TaQdeerein
Dey kar ilzaam Qismat aur dil ko behlaya nahi jhata

----------


## raiazlan

Asal Sathi

Dosti K Sare Rang

Ankhon Main

Dhundhla Se Gay Hain

Sab Taluq,Sab Rishty

Dosti Aur Muhabat Bhi

Bas Apny Apny Maqsad Takk

Bas Apni Apni Khawahish Takk

Aur Sath Raheen Gay Phir Janum

Dard Bhari Tanhai

Duur Talak Ruswai

----------


## raiazlan

Jugnu ko kaid karke muskuraya na karo...
Roshnee k liye kisika dil jalaya na karo...
Dil pe itna sitam na kiya karo...
yaad nahi karte toh yaad aya bhi na karo...

----------


## raiazlan

Sehmi sehmi nigahon me khwab hum jaga denge...
Suni suni raho par phool hum khilaadenge...
Aap hamare sang muskura kar toh dekho...
aapka har gham hum chura lenge...

----------


## raiazlan

usko mujh say kitna gila tha.. 
mairay aur tumharay beech... 
itnay loog ajatay hain.. 
baat nahi hosakti hy.. 
mosam ki pehli barish mein... 
rut ki pehli barfoon mein... 
poray chaand ki raaton mein 
shaam ki madham khusboo mein... 
subah ki neeli thandak mein.. 
kitna beybas hoti hon.. 
dil kitna dukh jata hy.. 
aaj meray aur us k beech.. 
koi teesra fard nahi hy... 
haath ki ik halki si junmbish say... 
mujh say raabta hosakta hay... 
kitnay mosam beet gaye... 
meray liye bhi usko pukaarna 
itna mushkil nahi raha 
lekin sacchi baat bataon... 
lehjon aur awazoon k... 
waisay rang nahi hain ab... 
zehan to wahi hain lekin dil... 
hum ahang nahi hain ab...

----------


## raiazlan

Tum Akser Yaad Aty Hoo
Aur Itna Yaad Aty Hoo
Kah Yadoon K Sabhi Moti
Meri Umeed K Ansuu
Mery Yeh Zabbt K Gohar
Enn Ankhon K Samundar Se
Meri Palkoon K Sahil Per
Chaly Aty Hain Chupky Se

----------


## raiazlan

Kisi Ruut Ka
Koi Dukh Ho
Koi Sukh Ho
Mujhe Mahsoos Hota Hia

Yahi Ehsaas Mere Hony Ki Shahadat hai
Meri Zindagi Ki Alamat Hai

Tumhain Heraan Hony Ki Zaroorat Kia

Chaly Jao

Tumhain Kia Wasta Es Se
Kah Hum Tanhaioon Main Kiss Tarah Rah Ker
Guzer Oqaat kerty Hain

Chaly Jao

Humare Zakham Bherny K Nahi
Enn Dilasoon Se

Koi Dekhy To Kion Dekhy
Ke Kase Saber Ata
Humain Tareek Ratoon Main

Koi Dekhy To Kion Dekhy
Ke Kase Mahve Rehty Hain
Hum Apny Sath Batoon Main

Chaly Jao

Humain Mahsoos Kerny Do
Humara Zakham Bherny Do

----------


## raiazlan

Ek Shakhs Paas Rah K Bhi Samjha Nahi Mujhy
Is Bat Ka Malal Hai Shikwa Nahi Mujhy
Main Usko Bewafai Ka Ilzam Kaise Doon
Usne To Ibtada he se Chaha Nahi Mujhy
Pather Samaj Ke Paon Se Thokr Lada Dia
Afsos Teri Ankh Ne Parkha Nahi Mujhy
Kya Kya Umeedein Bandh Kar Aya Tha Samne
Usne To Ankh Bhar K Bhi Dekha Nahi Mujhy
Kab Theherna Tha Mujh Ko Her Waqt Uske Pass
Acha Hua K Usne Be Roka Nahi Mujhy... !

----------


## raiazlan

SOCHA NA THA
Tujh Ko Kho Baithe Tu Yaad Aya K Tu Apna Tha,
Tujh Ko Paney Ka Tu Hum Ne Kabhi Socha Na Tha.
Yeh Mujhe Maloom Tha Duniya Badalti Hai Magar,
Tu Badal Jaye Ga Yeh Kabhi Socha Na Tha.
************ ********* ********* ********* ********* ********* ** 

Yeh Or Baat Hai Dushman Hua Hai Ajj Magar,
Woh Mera Dost Tha Kal Tak Usey Bura Na Kaho.
Na Janey Kin Majborion Ka Qaidi Ho,
Wo Sath Chorr Gaya Tu Usey Bewafa Na kaho.
x...x. ... x

Baad Marney K Mere Tum Jo Kahani Likhna,
Kaise Barbaad Hoi Meri Jawani Likhna.
Yeh Bhi Likhna K Mere Hont Hansi Ko Tarsey,
Umer Bhar Ankh Se Behta Raha Pani Likhna.
x...x. ... x

Wafa Mein Ab Ye Hunar Ikhtiar Kerna Hai,
Woh Sach Kahe Na Kahe Aetabar Kerna Hai.
Yeh Tujh Ko Jagte Rehne Ka Shauk Kab Se Hua,
Mujhe Tau Khair Tera Intezaar Kerna Hai

----------


## raiazlan

barsoon ki chahat ko aik pal main badalte dekha hai maine

toot kar chahne waloon ko baat sai mukarate dekha hai maine

naaz karte thai jo apni wafaoun pai

unhi ko bewafai karte dekha hai maine

kaise sajja loon sapa apni udass aankhon main

har khuwaab ko toot kar bikharte dekha hai maine

karte thai jo wada hamesha sath chalne ka

phir unhi ko raasta badalte dekha hai maine

aitabaar na raha hai kissi par bhi kiya karain

is aitabaar ko bhi baar baar marte dekha hai maine.

----------


## raiazlan

" HAI KOI JAWAB? "

Mexival ki nanhi beti Melinda ko kahin se kahin se aik kahaniyun ki kita mil gai.
Us ne bahut shok se ye kitab apnay baap ko pakra ker fermaish ki,
"Daddy! mujhe ye perh ker sunao"
Mexival ne do teen din to kitab se kahani perh ker sunai phir us ko yeh kaam gair dilchasp laga to us ne kahani taip ker li aur jab Melinda kahani ki fermaish kerti wo taip on ker deta.
Do teen din to Melinda ne berdasht kia lekin aik din phir us ne kitab la ker baap ke hath mein pakra di aur kaha!
"Daddy! Kahani!".
to wo bola, "magar beta! ab to tumhain khud bhi taip record on kerna aa gaya hai".
Melinda tezi se boli, "ji main taip record chla sakti hoon Magar us ki goud mein to nahi beth sakti".

----------


## raiazlan

Be Sabub  Rooth  K Jany Ki Saza Paye Ga
   Tuu Bhi Tanhai Main Dewaar Se Takraye Ga

Janty Hain K Teri Ziid Bhi Tery Jasi Hai
Tuu Gaye Waqt Ki  Manind ki Nahi aye Ga

Tuu Bhi Tanhai Main Dewaar Se Takraye Ga
Be Sabub Rooth  K Jany Ki Saza Paye Ga

    Loog Jaty Huye Mosam Ki Tarah Hoty Hain
Yeh Zamana Hi Kisi Tujhe Batlaye Ga

Tuu Bhi Tanhai Main Dewaar Se Takraye Ga
Be Sabub Rooth  K Jany Ki Saza Paye Ga


Jiss Taraf Bhi Teri Be Chain Nazar Jaye Gi
Her Jaga Tujh Ko Mera Naam Nazr Aye Ga

----------


## raiazlan

Ek din phir hum mil jaaenge  


Maine poocha kaise ho
Badley ho ya waise ho

Roop wohi, andaaz wohi
Ya phir is mein koi kami

Hijr ka kuch ehsaas to hoga
Koi tumharey paas to hoga

Ham bichre ye majboori thi
Kab manzoor mujhey doori thi 

 saath hamaara kab choota hai 
Rooh ka rishta kab toota hai

Aankh se jo aansu behtey hain
Tum ko khabar hai kya kehtey hain 

 Maine kaha aawaz tumhaari
Aaj bhi hai humraaz hamaari 

 Phool wafa ke khil jaayenge
Ek din phir ham mil jaayenge

----------


## raiazlan

"Kaha Tha Na"
   kaha tha na
  is tarah sotay huye mat chor k jana
 mujhe besha jagga dena
  bata dena
 muhabbat k safar mein sath meray chal nahi sakten
   judai k safar mein sath meray chal nahi sakten
   tumhain rasta badalna hai
   mere had se nikalna hai
   tumhain kis baat ka dar tha
   tumhain jane nahi deta
   kahen pe qaid kar leta
   aray pagli muhabat ki tabiet mein zabardasti nahi hoti
   jisay rasta badalna ho usay rasta badalnay se
   jisay had se nikalna ho usay had se nikalnay se
   na koi rok paya hai
   na koi rok paye ga
   tumhain kis baat ka dar tha
   mujhe beshak jagga detay
   main tum ko dekh hi leta
   tumhain koi dua deta
  kam az kam yun to na hota, mere sathi haqeeqat hai
   tumharay baad khonay k liye kuch bhi nahi baqi
   magar khonay se darat hoon
   main ab sonay se darta hoon.

----------


## raiazlan

KHOOBSOORAT

khobsoorat hain wo lub
jo pyari batein kertey hain


khobsoorat hai wo muskurahat
jo dosaroon ke chehroon per bhimuskan saja de


khobsoorat hai wo dil
jo kisi ke dard ko samjhey
jo kisi ke dard mein tarpey


khobsoorat hain wo jazbat
jo kisi ka ehsaas karein



khobsoorat hai wo ehsaas
jo kisi ke dard ka madawa baney


khobsoorat hain wo batein
jo kisi ka dil na dukhaein


khobsoorat hain wo ankhein
jin mein pakezgi ho
sharm o haya ho


khobsoorat hain wo ansoo
jo kisi ke dard ko
mehsoos kerke beh jaein


khobsoorat hain wo Hath
jo kisi ko mushkil
waqat mein tham lein


khobsoorat hain wo qadam
jo kisi ki madad ke liye
aagey berhein !!!


khobsooart hai wo sooch
jo kisi ke liye acha soochey


khobsoorat hai wo insan
jis ko Iswar ne ye
khobsoorati ada ki.

----------


## raiazlan

Yeh chahaat ka asar ho raha hai edhare ho choka hai,udher ho raha hia,
najanay meray qadam kyun rok gain hain kia teri gali say guzar hoo raha hai,
kali ghata thandi hawa pagal hua yeh dil mera khila mera dil tum jo gayaa mili meray hum safa meray saathdiwanay dilon ko koi ab na rokay mohobat ka dekhay safa ho raha hai,
Yeh chahaat ka asar ho raha hai edhare ho choka hai,udher ho raha hia,
Hai pyar kay hai yae qafilay nahi darmiyan rehay fasailay meri janay jaan miti duurian uidar chalpare milzil hai jahaan lo dekhay koi apni chahat ka jadu dilon main saqun ka basar ho raha hai,
Yeh chahaat ka asar ho raha hai edhare ho choka hai,udher ho raha hia,
najanay meray qadam kyun rok gain hain kia teri gali say guzar hoo raha hai,

----------


## raiazlan

koi ehed bhee uss ko yaad nahi
koi baat bhee uss ko yaad nahi

aik shaks nay uss ko chaha tha
woo zaat bhee uss ko yaad nahi


jab shab ki bijli chamki thee
aur badal toot kay barsa tha
ham dono jis main bheegay thay
woo barsaat bhee uss ko yaad nahi


woo sahil, darya, phool, hawa,
woo waada sath nibhanay kaa
AUR
shab bhar chand ko dekha tha
woo raat bhee uss ko yaad nahi


wo kahta tha main sunti thi
main kahti thi woo sunta tha

un lakho baton main,
koi aik bhee uss ko yaad nahi

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhy har lamha udass hona acha lagta hai
Apny hi pass hona acha lagta hai

Mera vajood tu hai qaim isi udasi se
Mujhy meri bass hona acha lagta hai

Koi hai jo mujh mein panah dhondhta hai
Kisi k dil mein aas hona acha lagta hai

Koi tu hai jo meri udasi ka hai sbab
Kisi k liye khas hona acha lagta hai

"Gul "main toot raha hoon kisi k liye
Kisi k liye nass hona acha lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

Pyas jo bujh na saki uski nishani hogi
Rait par likkhi huyee meri kahani hogi

Wo tou alfaaz ka mafahoom badal deta hai
Dekhtey dekhtey har baat purani hogi


Kar gayi jo meri palkon ke sitare roshan
Wo bikhartey  huye suraj ki nishani hogi


Phir andherey mein na kho jaye kahin uski sada
Dil  ke aangan me nayii ek Diya jalani hogi

Apne khwabon ki tarah shaakh se toote huye phool
Chun raha hun koye tasweer sajaani hogi


Bezabaan kar gayi mujhko teri khamoshi
Zindagi aaj tujhy baat banani hogi


Kar rahi hai jo mere aks ko dhundhla naseer
Maine duniya ki koye baat na maani hogi!!


Nai Saal Ki Ibtada Bhi,
Is Purani Soch Say Hovi
Kay Tumhein
Sochoo Ka Na Sochoo... ...

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhain Muhabat Nahi Kisi  Se

Gaye Dinoon Ki Rafaqtoon Main Be
Tum Yeh Keh K Bicher Gaye They
Mujhe Muhabat Nahi Kisi Se

Jo Aj Berson K Baad Phir Mily Ho
To Phir Usi Sukhan Per Aray Ho
Mujhe Muhabat Nahi Kisi Se

Humain Yeh Kase Yaqeen  Aye
Tumhain Muhabat Nahi Kisi Se

Kaha Jo Tum Ne Wo Sab Sahi Hai
Ager Muhabat Nahi Kisi Se
To Ser Per Guzerny Wali
En Qayamtoon Se Pyaar Kion?

Humain Wo Yaad Hain Jo Kuch Pal
Tumahri Sangat Myn They  Guzare
Tumahre Pahlu Ki Lazatoon Mian
Nishaat Bhi Hai Fasurdgi Bhi
Hayat Bhi Hai Sapurdgi Bhi

Tumhare Hontoon Mian Russ Buht Hai
Kah Jiss Ka Qatra Bhi Bas Buht Hai

Tumhari Ankhon K Jamm Pii Loon
Jo Ho Saky To Her Shaam Pi Loon

Per Humare Dil Mian Wo Jo Tum Ho
Tumhare Dil Main Wo Hum Nahi Hain

Tum Apni Termeem E Zaat Ker Lo
Gumaan K Asmaan Se Uttro
Zameen Pe A Ker Baat Ker Lo
Hum Se Nahi To Choro
Chalo Kisi Se Hi Pyaar Ker Lo
Chalo Kisi Se Hi Pyaar Ker Lo

Tumhain Muhabat Nahi Kisi Se
Tumhain Muhabat Nahi Kisi Se

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe Har Kaam Se Pehle
Sehar Se Shaam Se Pehle
Yahi Aik Kaam Karna Hai


Tumara Naam Lena Hai, Tumhe Ko Yaad Karna Hai

Ke Jab Bhe Dard Pena Hai
Ke Jab Bhe Zakham Sehna Hai


Gham -e-Duniya Se ghabra Kar
Mujhe Jab Jaam Lena Hai

Tumara Naam Lena Hai
Tum He Ko Yaad Karna Hai



Tumari Yaad Hai Dil Mein, Aik Sayaad Hai Dil Mein
Khoi Barbad Hai Dil Mein,issay Abad Karna Hai
Tumara Naam Lena Hai
Tumai Ko Yaad Karna Hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Buht Pehly Kabhi Sunna Tha

Muhabat Majboor O Be Bass Hoti Hai

Diloon Ko Jalati Hai
Jaan Ley Lati Hai
Judai Ka Mosam Aye To
Dil Ki Dherkan Lay Lati Hai
Abb Agia Yaqeen Es Baat Per
Muhabat Buht Kuch Deti Hai
To
Sabb Kuch Cheen Bhi Lati Hai
Jabb Jabb Yeh Dard Deti Hai
Jabb Jabb Yeh Jaan Lati Hai
Tab wo Sunna Hua Jumla Yaad Ane Lagta Hai

Muhabat Majboor O Be Bass Hoti Hai

Jaan Baqi Na Rahe To
Rooh Ko Be Chain Rakhti Hia
Mahabt Majboor Hoti hia
Be Bas Hoti Hai
Be Ikhtiar Hoti Hai

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhare pyaar me hamne bhohot chote khaye,

Jiska hisaab na hosake utne dard paye,

Phirbhi tere pyaar ki kasam khake kehtahu,

Hamare lab pe tumhare liye sirf pyaar aaye...

----------


## raiazlan

Agar Jo Dil Ki Suno Gi Tu Haar Jao Gi
Hum Jaisa Peyaar Phir Kahan Pao Gi



Jaan Dainey Ki Baat Tu Her Koi Karta Hai
Zindagi Banane Wala Kahan Se Lao Gi



Jo Eik Nazar Dekho Gi Tum Humain
Tu Har Taraf Sirf Hum Hi Ko Pao Gi



Yaqeen Apni Mohabbat Per Itna Hai Mujhe
Meri Chahat Ko Dekhogi To Lout Aao Gi



Meri Aankhon Ke Samandar Mein Doob Gain Agar Jo
Jana Bhi Chaho Gi Tu Na Ja Pao Gi

----------


## raiazlan

dard mndi ki tamanna kya ksi be dard se
koi pathar moam kab hota hai aah e sard se


lazim o malzoom hai dono ka rabt e bahimi
fard hai millat se qaim,or millat fard se

jbse ye sehn e chmn jor e khzan ki zid mein hai
ghncha o gul k suhane roop bhi hain zard se


raas ayen ya na ayen ye hmari bat hai
mosmon ko kya ghrz hoti hai,garm o sard se



kya sukun hasil ho,mjh ko kya mjhe aye qarar
att gya hai dil,aina ghmo ki gard mein



kash aise dn bhi ayen bazm e hasti mein asar
khil uthen jb phool ki manind chehre zard se...

----------


## raiazlan

DIL KI DUA
ln00060kp.gif
Mere Dil ne ki DUA jo
Mere hamsafar zara sun
ln00060kp.gif
Tere naam ka ho anchal
Mere sar pe mere Saajan

ln00060kp.gif
Jo meri hatheli pe mehke
Tere naam ki Hina ho
ln00060kp.gif
Mere haath main jo khanke
Tere naam ke hon kangan
ln00060kp.gif
Sirf itni si hai Khuwahish
Ke Qabool yeh DUA ho

----------


## raiazlan

Ager Kal..
        Agar kal hum na bhi rahen..
        humari yaadein sada rahengi...
        sirf nazar uthake dekhna chand ko..
        humari dosti ki tasveer wahan bani rahegi

        Sar  jukaogay to, pathar devta ho jayega,
        Itna mat chaho usay, woh be-wafa ho jayega

        Hum bhi dariya hain hamein, apna hunar maaloom hain,
        Jis taraf bhi chal padangay, raasta ho jayega
        Main khuda ka naam lay kar, pee raha hoon doston,
        Zahar bhi ismay agar, hoga dava ho jayega
        Rooth jana to mohabbat kee, alamat hai magar,
        Kya khabar thi mujh say woh, itna khafa ho jayega
        Sar jukaogay to pathar devta ho jayega,
        Itna mat chaho usay woh be-wafa ho jayega

----------


## raiazlan

kabhi ai haqiqat-e-muntazir nazar aa libaas-e-majaaz meiN
ke hazaaroN sajde taDap rahe haiN teri jabeen-e-niyaz meiN

tarab aashanaa-e-Kharosh ho too navaa hai maharam-e-gosh ho
vo suroor kya ke chhaya huaa ho sukoot-e-pardaa- o-saaz meiN

too bacha bacha ke na rakh ise tera aaeenaa hai vo aaeenaa
ke shikastaa ho to azeez tar hai nigaah-e-aaeenaa- saaz meiN

dam-e-tauf kar mak-e-shammaa na ye kaha ke vo asr-e-kohan
na teri hikayat-e-soz meiN na meri haDis-e-gudaaz meiN

na kahiN jahaN meiN aman mili jo aman mili to kahaN mili
mere jurm-e-KhanaaKharab ko tere azo-e-bandaa- navaaz meiN

na vo ishq meiN rahiN garmiyaN na vo husn meiN rahiN shoKhiyaN
na vo Gazanavee meiN taDap rahi na vo Kham hai zulf-e-ayaz meiN

jo maiN sar-ba-sajdaa kabhi huaa to zamin se aane lagee sadaa
tera dil to hai sanam-aashnaaa tujhe kya milegaa namaaz meiN

----------


## raiazlan

Aghaaz To Hota Hai

AaGaaz to hota hai anjaam nahi hota.
Jab meri kahaani mein woh naam nahi hota.
Jab zulf ki kaalikh mein ghul jaaye koi rahi
Badnaam sahi lekin gumnaam nahi hota
Hans hans ke javaan dil ke ham kyoon na chuney Tukrey
Har shaKhs ki qismat mein inaam nahin hota
Din Duba hai yaa Dubi baaraat liye kishti.
Saahil pe magar koi kohraam nahin hota

----------


## raiazlan

usey yaad ker k na dil dukha

jo guzar gia wo guzar gia,
kahan lout ker koi ayai ga,

jo guzar gaya wo guzar gaya,



Nayi subah hay, nayi shaab hay

naya shahar hay, naya naam hai,
Woh chala gaya usay bhool jaa

jo guzar gaya woh guzar gaya,



Koi aye ga koi jaye ga

koi jaye ga koi aye ga,
Suno raston ki sada

jo guzar gaya wo guzar gaya,



Teray paas tera habib hay

jo nahin mila woh naseeb hay,
Koi phool kehta hai muskura

jo guzar gaya woh guzar gaya,



Mujhey pat jharon ki kahanian

na suna suna kay udaas ker,
Nayai mausamon ka pata bata

jo guzar gaya wo guzar gaya,



Yahan aetbar-o-yaqeen hai

yeh haqiqaton ki zameen hay,
Zara dair ka koi khuwab tha

jo guzar gaya wo guzar gaya

----------


## raiazlan

Izhar-e-Muhabbat
blog layouts

Tujhay izhar-e-mohabbat say agar nafrat hai,
Tu nay hontoo ko larznay say too roka hota,

blog layouts

bay niazi say, magar kanptey awaz k sath,
Tu nay gabhra k mera naam na pocha hota,


younhi be wajha bhataknay ki zarorat kiya thi,
Dam-e-rukhsat mai, agar yaad na aaya hota,

blog layouts

Hosla tujh ko na tha mujh say juda honay ka,
Warna kajol teri ankhon ka na phela hota

blog layouts

Tujhay izhar-e-mohabbat say agar nafrat hai,
Tu nay hontoo ko larznay say too roka hota,

----------


## raiazlan

Chaand Tanhaa

chaaNd tanhaa hai  aasmaaN tanhaa
dil milaa hai kahaaN kahaaN tanhaa

bujh gaii aas chup gaya taraa
thar-tharaataa rahaa dhuaaN tanhaa

zindagi kya isii ko kahte haiN
jism tanhaa hai aur jaaN tanhaa

ham-safar koi gar mile bhi kahiN
donoN chalte rahe tanhaa tanhaa

jalti bujhti si roshni ke paare
simTa simTa sa ek makaaN tanhaa

----------


## raiazlan

Rutha Hua Dinn

Tum Se Jab Baat Nahi Hoti Kisi Dinn Janum

Aese Chup Chaap Guzerta Hai

Yeh Sunsaan Sa Dinn

Ik Seedhi Si Badi Lambi Sadak Per Jasey

Saath Chalta Hua Saathi Koi

Munh Phulaye Naraz saa

Khamosh Udaas

Aur Jab Main Milta Hoon

Hanss Perhta Hai Yeh Rutha Dinn

Gud Gudda Ker Mujhe Kahta hai

Kahoo Kase Hoo?

----------


## raiazlan

(((***AAJ KHUD KO MUJY ***)))

Ajj khud ko Mujy waqat k smunddar main utarna hai
Bhanwaer main uljhi hai NAAO khud hi sumbhalana hai

Aaj monh Zor Hawaom ka Rukh Morna hai mujy
Onchi Faseelon ko girana hai Rasmon ko torna hai mujy
Aaj Faisl hona hai khud ko ya zamany ko chorna hai mujy

Aaj khawabon ko Tabeer hona hai Haqeeqt main Dhalna hai
Aaj khud ko Mujy waqet k Smunddar main utarna hai
Bhanawer main uljhi hai NAAO khud hi Sumbhalana hai

Saddion k Fasly Mitana hain Nei Rahain Nilkalna ker
Mujh ko Amer Hona hai khud ko Zamanoon main dhaal ker
Terpti rohoon ko Zinda kerna hai Dastanon se nikal ker

phir in Adhoory Afsanoon ko Takmeel main Dhalna hai
Aaj Mujy Khud ko Waqat k Samuddar main utarna hai
Bhanwer main Uljhi hai NAAO khud hi sambhalna hai

Reh-e-Wafa k musafiron ko Rah dikhana hai mujy
Apni ankhon k Aeiny khurch K ney Khawab Sajana hai mujy
phir unkehy Jazbon ko Lafzon main dhalna hai mujy

Apny Adhoory khabon ko ney dhang Se ubharna hai
Aaj Mujy Khud ko Waqet k Samunddar main Utarna hai
Bhanwer main Uljhi hai NAAO khud hi Smbhalna hai

Ban ker Sassi Mujy Sehraon ki peyas Bujhana hai
Sohni  ban ker mujy Panion per lehrana hai
Guzrty Waqt k Akass main khud ko sajana hai

Haqeeqton Se Guzrna hai NEA Fasana Banana hai
Aaj mujy khud ko Waqet k Samundder main Utarna hai
Bhanwer main hai NAAO mujy khud hi Smbhalna hai

------------ --------- --------- -----

----------


## raiazlan

MJHE AWAZ DE LENA...

mjhe awaz de lena
kabhi jab aankh jhalky to
kabhi jab dil na sambhly to
mjhe awaz de lena

koi ansu na ponchy to
koi hasne se roke to
koi tmko sataye to
mjhe awaz de lena

kabhi jab dn na gzre to
kabhi jab raat trpe to
kabhi dn mein andhera ho
mjhe awaz de lena

main tere pas hota hoon
main tere sath rehta hoon
magar phr bhi guzarish hai...
mjhe awaz de lena...

----------


## raiazlan

Aapki aankho ki kashish ne hai ye mujhko ehsaas dilaya

Masoom apke chehre ne dil mein ek khwab jagaya

Kami si hai kisi ki mere iss jeevan mein ye dil ne farmaya

Jab hue tanha, tanhayee ne humein aapka ehsaas karaya

Khayalo ki manzil mein jisi talaash humne

Khuda ne shaklo-shurat se hai tumhe banaya

Dundle se uss aks ka jiske karte the hum intezaar khwabon mein

Aaj humein zindagi ne use aapke roop hai humse milaya

----------


## raiazlan

"WAQT NAHI"

Har khushi Hai Logon Ke Daman Mein,
Par Ek Hansi Ke Liye Waqt Nahi.
Din Raat Daurti Duniya Mein,
Zindagi Ke Liye Hi Waqt Nahi.

Maa Ki Loree Ka Ehsaas To Hai,
Par Maa Ko Maa Kehne Ka Waqt Nahi.
Saare Rishton Ko To Hum Maar Chuke,
Ab Unhe Dafnane Ka Bhi Waqt Nahi.

Saare Naam Mobile Mein Hain,
Par Dosti Ke Liye Waqt Nahi.
Gairon Ki Kiya Baat Karen,
Jab Apno Ke Liye Hi Waqt Nahi.

Aankhon Me Hai Neend Bhari,
Par Sone Ka Waqt Nahi.
Dil Hai Ghamon Se Bhara Hua,
Par Rone Ka Bhi Waqt Nahi.

Paison ki Daur Me Aise Daure,
Ki Thakne ka Bhi Waqt Nahi.
Parae Ehsason Ki Kya Qadr Karein,
Jab Apne Sapno Ke Liye Hi Waqt Nahi.

Tu Hi Bata Ae Zindagi,
Is Zindagi Ka Kiya Hoga,
Ke Har Pal Marne Walon Ko,
Jeene Ke Liye Bhi Waqt Nahi...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Yeh Jo Sham Dhal Rahi Hay
Isay Sehal b Na Jano
Yeh Thehar Gayi Jo Dil Mein
Yehi Shab Halakton Ki
Yehi Dopehar Ki Kari Hay

Pas-e-Gard-e- Ehd-o-Paimaan
Yeh Jo Hijr Ki Ghari Hay
Yeh Fishar-e-Jaan Ka Mausam
Yeh Jo Dil Giraftagi Hay

Yeh Jo Weham Hay Lahoo Mein
Yeh Jo Seham Aankh Mein Hay
Yeh Sinaan Si Waswasoon Ki
Jo Khayal Mein Gharri Hay

Yeh Jo Aik Khalish Wafa Ki
Tera Jaur Seh Gayi Hay
Yeh Jo"UnKahi Kahani"

Mery Dil Mein Reh Gayi Hay
Yeh Thakan Rahay Junoon Ki
Jo Utar Gayi Ragon Mein

Yeh Teri Meri Khushi Hay
Yeh Chiragh Chahton k
Jo Hawa Mein Jal Rahay Hain

Inhein Kab Talak Sambhalein?
Chalo Phir Se Torr Daalein
Vo Tamaam Ehd-o-Paimaan

k Main Tujh Mein Jee Raha Hoon
k Tu Mujh Mein Bus Rahi Hay
Chalo Phir Se Sochtey Hain

k Main Tujh Se Naa Shanasa
k Tu Mujh Se Ajnabi Hay
Vo Jo Rasm-e-Dosti Hay
Vo Rahay To Jaan Salamat
Na Rahay To Phir b Jaana
Tera Gham Sambhalney Ko
Abhi Zindagi Parri Hay...

----------


## raiazlan

usko mujh say kitna gila tha..
meray aur tumharay beech...
itnay loog aa-jatay hain..
baat nahi hosakti hy..
mosam ki pehli barish mein...
rut ki pehli barfoon mein...
poray chaand ki raaton mein
shaam ki madham khusboo mein...
subah ki neeli thandak mein..
kitna beybas hoti hon..
dil kitna dukh jata hy..
aaj meray aur us k beech..
koi teesra fard nahi hy...
haath ki ik halki si junmbish say...
mujh say raabta hosakta hay...
kitnay mosam beet gaye...
meray liye bhi usko pukaarna
itna mushkil nahi raha
lekin sacchi baat bataon...
lehjon aur awazoon k...
wesay rang nahi hain ab...
zehan to wahi hain lekin dil...
hum ahang nahi hain ab...

----------


## raiazlan

Aziiz itnaa hii rakho ke jii sanbhal jaaye

ab is qadar bhii na chaaho ke dam nikal jaaye

miley hain yuun to bahut aao ab milen yuun bhii

ke ruuh garmii-e-anfaas se pighal jaaye

muhabbaton mein ajab hai dilon ko dhadkaa saa

ke jaane kaun kahaan raastaa badal jaaye

rahe vo dil jo tamannaa-e-taazaa tar mein

rahe khushaa vo umr jo khvaabon hii mein bahal jaaye

main vo charaag-e-sar- e-rahguzaar- e-duniyaa huun

jo apnii zaat kii tanhaaiiyon mein jal jaaye

har ek lehjaa yahii aarzuu yahii hasrat

jo aag dil mein hai vo sher mein bhii dhal jaaye

----------


## pici

Nice sharing...

----------


## raiazlan

Meri ankhon may utar aao unhay samnadar kardo
Kuch dair he sahi mohabbat ki nazer kar do

Toot k melo k armaan na reh jaye koi
Yun Mohabbat kar k har lamhay ko ammar kar do

Hum pay na aye koi Qayamat sa waqt
Bari mushkil hay judae esay muktasar kar do

jin k noor say mil jaye benai hamay bhi
Apne khuwabon ko meri ankhon ki nazar kar do

Duniya ki talab nahi magar ya Hasrat hay
Apni banhon may lo,Duniya say behabar kar do

kushi may shamil na karo koi baat nahi
Bas tum apnay Ghamon ko mera Humsafar kardo

----------


## raiazlan

Aap Hote Jo Mere Saath To Kaisa Hota
Baat Ban Jati Agar Baat To Kaisa Hota
Uf Yeh Barsaat Ka Mausam Yeh Kasak Seene Mein
Aap Se Hoti Mulakaat To Kaisa Hota
Mujhse Har Shaksh Ne Maanga Mohabaat Ka Jawab
Aap Se Hote Savalaat To Kaisa Hota
Ankhon-Ankhon Mein Fasaane Hi Faasane Hote
Aur Kat tii Hi Nahin Raat To Kaisa Hota
Meri Bhikari Hui zulfon Ko Savara Kartey
Aap Ke Pyaar Bhare Haath To Kaisa Hota
Ham Khayal Aur Bhi "Udass" Key Bahut Hain Lekin
Aap Se Miltey Khayaalat To Kaisa Hota

----------


## raiazlan

#
Dukh Dard Kay Maron Say Mera Zikar Na Karna
#
Ghar Jao Tu Meray Yaron Say Mera zikar Na Karna
Woh Zabt Na Kar Pain Gay Ankhoon Kay Samadar
Tum Guzaroon Say Mera Zikar Na Karna
Pholon Kay Nasheman Main Raha Hoon Sada Say
Dekho Kabhi Kharoon Say Mera Zikar Na Karna
Shahyad Yeh Andehray Hi Mujhe Rah Dikahin
Ab Chaand Sitaroon Say Mera Zikar Na karna
Woh Meri Kahanai Ko Galat Rang na Dey Din
Afsnana Nigaroon Say mera Zikar na karna
Shahyad Woh meray Haal Pay Bey Sakhta Roh Diin
Iss Baar Baharoon Say mera Zikar Na karna
Lay Jain kay Gehrai Main Tum Ko Bih Baha kar
Darya Kay Kinaraoon SAy Mera Zikar Na Karna
Woh Shaks Milay Tu Ussay Har Baat Batana
Tum Sirf Isharoon Say Mera Zikaar na KArna

----------


## raiazlan

*** AEY SHAM USAY BATANA ***


Aey Sham! Usay Batana!
Saraab Uss Ki Justajoo k
Nisaab Uss Ki Aarzoo k
Chaar Soo Bikhrey Hue Hain
Kasak Ruton Ki Daastanein
Har Lafz Mein Band Hain
Meri Aankhein Saye Ki Manind Chup Hain
Magar In Mein Basa Intezar
Ab b Zinda Hay
Aey Sham!Usay Batana!
Usay Apney Ander Zinda Rakhtey Rakhtey
Mery Saray Jazbey Jhulas Gaye Hain
Paas-e-Wafa k Bharam Mein
Mera Sakoon Jal Chuka Hay
Meri Aankhon Mein Bas Raakh Hi Raakh Hay
Jis Mein Har Lamha
Uss Ki Muhabbat Ki Chingari
Bharaktii Rehti Hay
Aey Sham!Usay Batana!
Pehlay b Paanion Mein Rehtay Thy
Ab b Samander Mein Ghar Banaya Hay
Doobtey Suraj Ki Zard Roshnee Se
Khud Ko Izterab k Singhar Se Sajaya Hay
Dhalti Sham Se Ley Kar
Dhalti Sham Tak
Lahoo Ne Usi Ka Riyaz Kiya Hay
Jis Se
Meri Khalvatein,Meri Jalvatein
Har Gharri Abad Hain
Aey Sham!Uss Se Poochna!
Kya Meri Sari Raatein
Firaq Ki Rut Mein Basar Hongi?
Aur Mujhay Batana k
Main Khud Ko Kaisy Samjhaon
k Adhoori Khuwahish
Honton Ko Khushk Aur
Aankhon Ko Num Rakhti Hay
Aey Sham!Usay Batana!
k Iss Barbaad,Geelay Nagar Mein
Main Hi Nahi
Vo b Rehta Hay
Uss Se Kehna
k Mery Ander Vo Iss Tarah Hay
Jis Tarah Isha Mein Vitr!
Mery Sath Sath b
Mujh Se Juda b
Aey Sham Usay Batana...

----------


## raiazlan

Tasveer Teri Dil Mera Behla Na Sakegi
   Ye Teri Tarah Mujhse To Sharma Na Sakegi
Main Baat Karunga To Ye Khamosh Rahegi
 Seene Se Laga Loonga To Ye Kuchh Na Kahegi
Araam Wo Kya Degi Jo Tadpa Na Sakegi
In Hoton Ko Main Kuchh De Na Sakunga
Is Zulf Ko Main Haath Men Bhi Le Na Sakunga Uljhi Hui Raaton Ko Ye Suljha Na Sakegi
 Tasveer Teri Dil Mera Behla Na Sakegi

----------


## raiazlan

Muhabatoon mein her ek lamha wisaal ho ga ye tay hua tha,
Bicher ke bhi ek doosre ka khayal ho ga ye tay hua tha,

Ye kya ke sansein ukher gayi hain, saffer kay aaghaz sey hi yaro,
Koi bhi thuk ker na raastey mein nidhaal ho ga ye tay hua tha,

Wohi hua na badaltay mausam mein tum ne hum ko bhula dia na
Koi bhi rot ho, na chahatoon ko zawal ho ga ye tay hua tha,

Juda huey hain tu kia hua ke yahi to dastoor-e-zindagi hai
Judaiyon mein na qorbatoon ka malal ho ga ye tay hua tha,

chalo ke ab sari kashtiyon ko jala dein gumnam sahailoon per,
ke ab yahan say na wapsi ka sawal ho ga ye tay hua tha

----------


## raiazlan

Jo bhi dukh yaad na tha yaad aaya,
Aaj kya janiye kya yaad aaya,


Phir koi haath hai dil par jaise,
Phir tera ahd-e-wafa yaad aaya,


Jis tarah dhund mein lipte hue phool,
Ek ek naksh tera yaad aaya,


Aisi majboori ke aalam mein koi,
Yaad aaya bhi to kya yaad aaya,


Yaad aaya tha bichhadna tera,
Phir nahi yaad ke kya yaad aaya,


Jab koi zakham bhara daag bana,
Jab koi bhool gaya yaad aaya,


Ye mohabbat bhi hai kya rog,
Jisko bhoole woh sada yaad aaya...

----------


## raiazlan

Kisi Kamzoor Lamhey Main,

Agar Main Tum Say Ye Keh Doon,

Mujhey Tum Say "MUHABAAT" Hai,

Tum Ye Mat Samaj Lena,

Kay... ... !!!

Mein Nay Sach Kaha Ho Ga,

Aisi Dil-Nasheen Baatoon Ko,

Aise dilbar Aadaoon Main Kehna,

Mujhey Bachpan Say Aata Hai,

Meri Aankhein Mera Chehra,

Mera Ye Bey Sakhtaa Lehja,

Ye Sab Kuch Jhoot Kehta Hai Mager,

Iss Jhoot MainBhi Ek Sach Bhi Hai,

Kay... ... !!! !!!,

Mujhey Tum Say "MUHABBAT" Hai

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Shaam Hote Hee Kyon, Diye Jal Jaate Hain

Kyon Aankhein Nam Hoti Hai, Kyon Ashk Dhal Jaate Hain
Taarikiyon Ko Cheerkar, Ye Lau Jagmagaati Hai

Sehar Hote Hee Kyon, Shamma Dhal Jaati Hai
Aksar Tanha Raato Mein, Kyon Bebasi Jhalakti Hai

Kyon Din Khushi Manata Hai, Kyon Raat Udaas Hoti Ha
Ishaam Hote Hi Kyon, Diye Jal Jaate Hain

Kyon Aankhein Nam Hoti Hai, Kyon Ashk Dhal Jaate Hain

Inn Waadiyon Mein Khudko, Mai Kyon Udaas Paati Hoon
Ye Surile Parinde Bhi, Kyon Udaas Geet Gaate Hain

Sehraa Mein Hoon Mai Tanha, Iss Neele Falak Ke Neeche
Ye Aasmaan Bhi Mujhpar, Kyon Bijliyaan Giraate Hain

Shaam Hote Hi Kyon, Diye Jal Jaate Hain
Kyon Aankhein Nam Hoti Hai, Kyon Ashk Dhal Jaate Hain

----------


## raiazlan

Na janay kion mera kajal
Jab bhi dalo ankhoon main
Ab aksar phail jata hai
Main roya to nahi hoon

Tum tou jaanti hi ho in dinoon
Buhat hi thand hoti hai
Tab hi hai surkh meri naak
Main roya to nahi hoon

Kaha tou hai keh yunhi bas
Bheega hai daman ka kona
Choro tum fikar mat karo
Main roya to nahi hoon


Nahi udass kab hoon main
Ziyada kaam hai bas
Tahakawat tou ho hi jaati hai
Main roya to nahi hoon

Bahaar aii hai , woh ab bhi
Nahi aati tou na aye
Ab uski yaad main dekho
Main roya to nahi hoon

Bata daynaa usko jaa kar
Koi khush fehmi na palay
Waisey hi surkh hain akhain
Main roya to nahi hoon

----------


## raiazlan

Tere Uttary Huye Dinn

Tere Uttarye Huy Dinn
Tangay Hain Lawn Main Ab Tak
Na Wo Purany Huye Hain
 Na  Un Ka Rang Uttra
Aheen Se Koi Bhi Seewan Abhi Nahi Udhri

 Alaichi K Buht Pass Rakhy Pathar Per
Zara Si Chalti Serk Aya Kerti Hai Chaoon
Zara Sa Aur Ghunna Ho Gia Hai Wo Paoda
Main Thora Thora Wo Gumla Hatata Rehta Hoon
faqeera ab bhi wahi meri coffee deta hai

Galehrion Ko Bula Ker Khilata Hoon Biscuit
Galehrian Mujhe Shak Ki Nazar Se Dekhti Hain
Wo Tere Hathoon Ka Muss Janti Hoon Gi

Kabhi Kabhi Jab Uterti Hai Cheel Saam Ki ChatT Se
Thukki Thukki Si Zara Daer Lawn Main Rukk Ker
Safaid Aur Gulabi Sonde Podoon Main Ghulny Latgi Hain
Ke Jase Berf Ka Tukra Pighalta Jaye Whisky Main

Main Scarf Dinn Ka Gully Se Uttar Deta Hoon
Tere Uttary Huye Din Pahan Ker Ab Bhi Main
Teri Mahak Main Kai  Rooz Katt Deta Hoon

Tere Uttary Huy Din
Tangay Hain Lawn Main Ab Tak
Na Wo Purany Huye Hain
Na Unn Ka Rang  Uttra
Kaheen Se  Koi Bhi Seewan Abhi Nahi Udheri

----------


## raiazlan

Ab Aansuoon Ko Aankhon Main Sajaana Hoga
Chiraagh Bhuj Gai Khud Ko Jalaana Hoga

Na Samjhna K Tumse Bicharh K Khush Hain
Humain Logon Ki Khaatir Muskuraana Hoga

Phir Shaam Dhal Gai Tum Aaiee Na Aaj Bhi
Dil Ko Aaj Phir Umeedoon Se Behlaana Hoga

Waada Khilaafi Kar K Muskurate Ho Aap
Dekhna Aik Din Sanam Aapko Pashtaana Hoga

Lahoo Se Apne Kafan Pe Tera Naam Likh Jaounga
Thaam K Haath Main Phool Tumko Aana Hoga

Abhi Se Na Kejiyai Takaaz-E-Masroofiat K Aap
Abhi Utthna Hai Janaza Kaandha To Daina Hoga

Muddaton Kiya Hai Tera Intizaar Aye Sanam
Umar Kat Chuki Ab To Jaana Hoga

----------


## raiazlan

Shaam Roz Aa Jaati Hai Mairey Darwazey Par
Mairi Tanhaai Ka Tamasha Daikhney Ke Liye

Sooraj Roz Nikal Aata Hai
Mujhey Umeed Dikhaney Ko

Chaand Bhi Pandra Bees Dinon Tak Jhalak Dikhata Hai
Aatey Jaatey Mousam Jaisey

Waswasey Aur Khof Bhi Aatey Hain
Andhaira Bhi Bisaat Bhar Darata Hai

Zindagi Bhi Door Kharri Hansti Hai
Kal Barish Ne Bhi Darawa Diya Kabhi Na Barasney Ka

Khizaan Ke Patey Bhi Ruswayion Say Daraney Lagey
Barf Tak Ne Apni Sard Banhon Mein Panah Deney Ko Kaha

Sabhi Aaye Baari Baari
Sirf Tum Nahin Aaye !!!

----------


## raiazlan

ANSOO NIKAL PAREY TU TERI LAJ REH GAI
IZHAR-E-GHAM KA WARNA SALEKA NA THA MUJhE

DEKHY NAHE JATEY ANKON PE TERE ANSOO
HUM TUJH SE GELA KAR KE PARESHAN BOHAT HAIN

AB DIL KI TAMANA HAI  KAASH AISA HE HO
ANSOO KI JAGA ANKH SEY HASSRAT NIKALEY

HUM BEZOBA NAHE THEY MAGAR BEZOBA RAHEY
ANSOO HE HASSRATON KE TARJOMA RAHEY

BEHTEY HAIN TERI YAADON K ANSO
JISEY KOI SAWAAN KI GHATA TOOTKE BARSEY

JAB APP KI YAAD ATI HAI DIL KO THAM LETEY HAIN
NIKAL ATEY HAIN ANSOO JAB TERA NAAM LETEY HAIN

THEHER JA MERE ANSOO NA BAHIR ANKH SE ANA
MILE GA KIA MERI KHALAT PE DUNIYA KO HASANEY MEIN

----------


## raiazlan

Kahan kahan se samaitoon shikasta khwaabon ko
K zabt e gham ka saleeqa nahin hai Aankhon ko

ajab bahar e khizaan hai chaman main ab ki bahaar
hawa urraati phiri mere khushk patton ko

safar abhi to zara sa kiya hai tere baghair
abhi to rona buhat hai udaas aankhon ko

abhi to umr ka ye dasht paar kerna hai
charagh kerna hai kuch be charagh raaton ko

wo raasta bhi ajab tha wo humsafar bhi kamaal
jo mujh ko soanp gaya ser phiri hawaon ko

k jin ko kaat dain khud mouja e bahaar k haat
sajaye kon phir aisi bureedah shaakhon ko

chamakti jaati hain or bheegti bhi jaati hain
huner ye kis ne sikhaya hai meri palkon ko

main bhool jaati hoon her subah tera naam mager
main yaad kerti hoon her raat teri baaton ko

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan

thankx for liking vission

----------


## raiazlan

usko mujh say kitna gila tha..
meray aur tumharay beech...
itnay loog aa-jatay hain..
baat nahi hosakti hy..
mosam ki pehli barish mein...
rut ki pehli barfoon mein...
poray chaand ki raaton mein
shaam ki madham khusboo mein...
subah ki neeli thandak mein..
kitna beybas hoti hon..
dil kitna dukh jata hy..
aaj meray aur us k beech..
koi teesra fard nahi hy...
haath ki ik halki si junmbish say...
mujh say raabta hosakta hay...
kitnay mosam beet gaye...
meray liye bhi usko pukaarna
itna mushkil nahi raha
lekin sacchi baat bataon...
lehjon aur awazoon k...
wesay rang nahi hain ab...
zehan to wahi hain lekin dil...
hum ahang nahi hain ab...

----------


## raiazlan

Aziiz itnaa hii rakho ke jii sanbhal jaaye

ab is qadar bhii na chaaho ke dam nikal jaaye

miley hain yuun to bahut aao ab milen yuun bhii

ke ruuh garmii-e-anfaas se pighal jaaye

muhabbaton mein ajab hai dilon ko dhadkaa saa

ke jaane kaun kahaan raastaa badal jaaye

rahe vo dil jo tamannaa-e-taazaa tar mein

rahe khushaa vo umr jo khvaabon hii mein bahal jaaye

main vo charaag-e-sar- e-rahguzaar- e-duniyaa huun

jo apnii zaat kii tanhaaiiyon mein jal jaaye

har ek lehjaa yahii aarzuu yahii hasrat

jo aag dil mein hai vo sher mein bhii dhal jaaye

----------


## raiazlan

"~*~Rooh baychain hai~*~

Rooh baychain hai ek dil ki azziyat kiya hai
Dil hi shola hai to phir Soz-e-mohabbat kiya hai

Woh mujhay bhool gayi, iss ki shikayat kiya hai
Ranj to yeh hai keh ro ro kay bhulaya hoga

Jhuk gayee hogi jawan sal umangon ki jabin
Chah gaya hoga dhuwan ghoom gayee hogi zameen

Mit gayee hogi lalek , doob gaya hoga yaqeen
Apnay pehlay hi gharonday ko jo dhaya hoga

Dil ney kuch aisey bhi afsaney sunaye hongey
Ashk aankhon ney piye or na bahaye hongay

Band kamrey mein jo khat merey jalaye hongay
Har taraf mujh ko tarapta huwa paya hoga

Tum ney ghabra key nazar laakh bchayee hogi
Maiz say jab meri tasweer hatayee hogi

Shadiyanon mein meri yaad jo aayee hogi
Sar na kandhay sey sahailee key hataya hoga .

----------


## raiazlan

Aap Hote Jo Mere Saath To Kaisa Hota
Baat Ban Jati Agar Baat To Kaisa Hota
Uf Yeh Barsaat Ka Mausam Yeh Kasak Seene Mein
Aap Se Hoti Mulakaat To Kaisa Hota
Mujhse Har Shaksh Ne Maanga Mohabaat Ka Jawab
Aap Se Hote Savalaat To Kaisa Hota
Ankhon-Ankhon Mein Fasaane Hi Faasane Hote
Aur Kat tii Hi Nahin Raat To Kaisa Hota
Meri Bhikari Hui zulfon Ko Savara Kartey
Aap Ke Pyaar Bhare Haath To Kaisa Hota
Ham Khayal Aur Bhi "Udass" Key Bahut Hain Lekin
Aap Se Miltey Khayaalat To Kaisa Hota

----------


## raiazlan

Pichhly peher ki raat thi,
 tanhai or uski yad thi.
 Chand ne mujhse kaha kon hy?
 Mai ne kaha koi khaas nhi.
 Bola zindgi kesi hy?
 mai ne kaha koi saath nhi.
 Bola phir kiya chahty ho?
 mai ne kaha koi Aas nhi.
 Bola tumne pyar kya hy?
 mai ne kaha kuch Yad nhi.
 Bola tumhary sath bhe dohka howa?
 Mai ne kaha asi koi bat nhi.
 Bola phir ek bat kahon tumse?
 Mai ne kaha koi aetraz nhi.
 Bola phir tumny pyar kia hai or wo tere sath nai...

----------


## raiazlan

Guzaarey Thay Woh Pyarey Lamhey Jo Baanhon Mein Teri
Khusboo Ban Ke Jee Rahey Hain Woh Saanson Mein Mairi

Haathon Mein Utha Loon Tum Ko Barra Lamba Hai Safar
Chubhey Kaantey Sab Mujhey Woh Jo Hon Raahon Mein Teri

Pakra Haath Tha Jo Tumhara Wajah Uss Ki To Yehi Thi
Sachaai Jhalak Rahi Thi Aisey Sab Waadon Mein Teri

Kuch Bhi Kaho Ye Bandhan Itna Kamzor To Nahin Hai
Ke Bass Reh Jaaon Ikk Yaad Ban Kar Yaadon Mein Teri

Kaisey Bhula Doon Pal Woh Saarey Jab Tum Ne Ye Kaha Tha Ke Tumhari Dunya To Abb Rahey Gi Sada Baanhon Mein Mairi
Abb Kehte Ho Tum Ke Raasta Mujh Say Kar Liya Juda Hai Kya Pehley Ki Tarah Phir Aa Jaoon, Main Baaton Mein Teri?

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch Likhna Chahati Hoon
Sochti Hoon Kya Likhoon ?

Pholoon Ki Woh Mehakti Khushboo
Barish Ka Woh Bhega Pani
Aur Hawa Mein Thi Jo Rawani
Kya Uss Mousam Ka Khumaar Likhoon?
BIRDSLINE.GIF (12839 bytes)

Kuch Likhna Chahati Hoon
Sochti Hoon Kya Likhoon?

Thi Chehrey Par Unkey Masomiyat
Aankhoon Mein Thi Thori Shararat
Aur Baatoon Mein Woh Nazakat
Kya Unka Rangeen Mizaaj Likhoon?
BIRDSLINE.GIF (12839 bytes)
Kuch Likhna chahati Hoon
Sochti Hoon Kya Likhoon?

Unka Aaker Muskurana
Jo Rooth Jaon To Manana
Jate Jate Phir Rulana
Kya Unka Yeh Andaaz Likhoon?
BIRDSLINE.GIF (12839 bytes)
Kuch Likhna chahati Hoon
Sochti Hoon Kya Likhoon?
Yaadoon Mein Unkey Ashk Bahana
Her Shaam Ek Diya Jalana
Soi Umeed Ko Roz Jagana
Kya Unka Yeh Intezar Likhoon?
BIRDSLINE.GIF (12839 bytes)
Kuch Likhna chahati Hoon

----------


## raiazlan

kahan aye dost chale ja rahe ho
bohat agay nikalte ja rahe ho
chale jao magar yeh to bata do
yeh raste kyun badalte ja rahe ho
dilo ko ishq ki soli charha kar
kahan ab haath milate ja rahe ho
humein samjha rahe ho pyaar se tum
suno tum bhi badalte ja rahe ho
utha kar bhojh kandhon par
jafa ka suna hai phir
sambhalte ja rahe ho
lagi ho chout dil pe jaise
utha kar dard chalte ja rahe ho
rut ko bewaja he puch beithey ho
khaber kya thi k jalte ja rahe ho
bhara kar dosti roja se
kahan saiyoon mein chalte ja rahe ho
jao chale jao
kabhi wapis na ana
chale jao chhor k
kabhi mor kar na dekhna
magar jane se pehle
mere ek sawal ka jawab de jana
TUM BIN JIYA JAYE KAISE???

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe aazmaane wale mujhe aazmaa k roye

Meri daastaane hasrat woh suna suna k roye


Teri bewafai per teri kuch adaaun per

Kabhi muh chupa k roye kabhi muskura k roye

Main hun bewatan musafir mera naam bekasi hai

Mera koi bhi nahi hai jo gale laga k roye

Mere paas se guzar kar mera haal tak na pucha

Main ye kaise maan jaaun k woh door jake roye


Mujhe aazmaane wale mujhe aazmaa k roye

Meri daastaane hasrat woh suna suna k roye

----------


## raiazlan

Sarbakaf dosto sab shikan sathiyo
Apni tareeq ko phir se tarteeb do

Apni qaum aur millat k hai paasbaan
Hum hain apne watan k jareen naujawan
Bach k jaaenge dushman hamare kahan
Tu bhi sunle zara gardishe aasmaan

Sarbakaf dosto sab shikan sathiyo
Apni tareeq ko phir se tarteeb do

Koh saaraun k daman k paale hain hum
Teer wo talwar khanjar wo bhale hain hum
Dushmanaun se kahan dabne wale hain hum
Jurrataun k nishaan hai jayale hai hum

Sarbakaf dosto sab shikan sathiyo
Apni tareeq ko phir se tarteeb do

----------


## raiazlan

Ro ro ke Hum ne
Ro ro ke hum ne jo aansu hai bahaye
Us ke bina hum kabhi reh nahi paaye
Dil ko bohat samjhaya hum ne mager
Dil ki dhadkan ko sambhaal nahi paaye

Jee karta hai khatam kerlein zindagi apni
Us ke dedaar ke liye apni zindagi mita nahi paaye

Us ne to thukradiya bedardi se hamein
            Humein mohabbat thi us se jo use thukra nahi paaye
Kya tha us mein jo laakh chah ker bhi
Hum use dil se nikaal nahi paaye
     a
Use Bewafa kehte nahi hain hum
Jis ke bina hum kabhi reh nahi paaye
Dil mein lagayi thi jo aag us ne hamare
Us aag ko hum kabhi bujha nahi paaye
Wo hum se door chalagaya aye NAZI
Per uska chehra hum ankhoun se hata nahi paaye

----------


## raiazlan

Meri Yaad

Meri Yaad tujj ko Sitati ho gi
Teray Dil may Toofan utathi ho gi
Mera naam likh likh kar dewaar-o-par
Tu Gairoo kay Darr say Mitathi ho gii
Zubaan pay mera zikar anay say pehlay
Zara Soch kar Muskurati ho gii
Tu phir Soozay may meri Daastan ko
Kabhi Zer-e-lab gungunhati ho gii
Meray Saath ju tu nay Lamhay guzaray
Wu her ek sukhi ko batati ho gii
Tassawar may a kar meray bazaoo may
Buhat piyar say lamhati ho gi
Teray Chat`kiya eiskh layta ho ga
Juwani tujhey gud`gudati ho gi..
Kaddam dag`magatay tu hoon gaye amooman
Yakeenan Zabaan larkarati ho gi..
Kabhi teray armaan jachtay hoon gaye
Teri Zaat mujko bulathi tu ho gii..
Ju ki tu nay meri Wafa kay badlay
Wu mehrak jaffa yaad aathi tu ho gi
Bigarthi tu ho gi lim-e-jooliyo say
Kiyaloo may mujh ko manathi tu ho gi..
Tu karab musalsal ki haalat may apnay
Aisay labho ko chubati tu hoo ghii
Meray dard-o-farqat may betaab sood
Tu ashkoo kay mooti lutathi tu ho ghi
Mulaqat ki rah masroor paa kar
Yunhi din raat sat`patathi ho ghii..
Ay taaj Dil yaad may Shama ulfat
Ju jalthi may tamtathi ho ghiii
Chaman kay rang-o-yu nay iss qadar dokay diye mujhko
Kay hain zook gull tu sahi may kaanto pay zuban rakh dhi to ho gi

----------


## raiazlan

Mayre Zindagi Ka Hasil



meri zindagi ka hasil

kaii waswasey, kaii rat jagey

kaii lughzishein, kaii khwahishein

meri zaat misle mazar hey

mujhey jeeney ki abb

Du'aa na dou

Ager ho sakey tou Khuda sey tum

Meri maghfirat ki du'aa kero

Ye  jo samney hey terey ro baroo

mera aks hey, meri rooh hey

aik naam hey koi benishaaan

faqat raakh ka koi dher hey

mujhey aag sey na darao tum

ager ho sakey tou, meri lou bano

mein tou bujha howa diya hoon abb

Mujhey aur tum hawa na dou

meri raah dekho na abb kabhi

meri chaah dil sey nikal dou

kub jana tha kissi morr perr

yuun zindagi rooth jaye gii

kub chaha tha meri aas ko

aisey nazar kisi kii lug jaye gii

mein tou khaak hoon kafe paa kii

apney daman sey abb mujhey jhaarr dou

----------


## raiazlan

** MUJAHY YAAD MAT KIYA KARO ***


Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Dil k Aangan Mein Kahin Dafn Kar Do
Uss Pe Chirag-e-Tamanna Bhuja Dalo
Ser-e-Shab Tairgii Mein Guzrey Din
Yun Talash Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Chandni Se Na Kuch Kaho
Na Hanso Na Baatein Kiya Karo
Sar-e-Raah Apna Bharam Yun
Tabah Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Gulistan Mein Koi Gul Khilay
Aur Koi Rahroo Usay Torr Ley
To Hasrat Se Na Taka Karo
Sar-e-Sham Shafaq Ko Dekh Kar
Na Nazron Mein Yun Bhara Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Samander k Pass Jao Kabhi
To Lehron Mein Paon Dalay Hue
Aati Jati Moujon Se Yun
Kalam Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Kabhi Kholo Purani Diary
To Tamam Safhey Parha Karo
Mera Naam Dekh Kar Samney
 Safha Palat Mat Diya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Barastii Barish Mein Tehla Karo
Khoob Hanso Baatein Kiya Karo
Yun Qatra Qatra Thaam Kar
Mera Naam Mat Liya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Shab Ko Yun Guzaroo k
Tanhaii Na Tumharey Pass Aye
Na Dareechon Se Jhank Jhank Kar
 Tumhein Chaandni Sataye
Aur Tum Dair Talak Yun Chand Se
Baatein Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Suno...
Yeh Jo Chand Hay Mujhay Dekh Kar
Monh Pher Leta Hay Ab
Kabhi Baag Jaon To Phool b Shikwa Kunaa
Mujh Se Baat Nahi Kartey Hain Ab
Samander Ki Taraf Niklon Kabhi
To Lehrein Chor Deti Hain Paon Mery
Barish k Tamam Qatrey Daman Bachatey Hain
Mujh Par Barastey Hi Nahi
Shafaq b Mujhay Dekh Kar
Chupa Leta Hay Khud Ko Badal Mein
To Dekho!
Yun Mujhay Na Door Karo Tamam Aalam Se
Meri Zeest Ko Aey Nishat-e-Mann
Yun Azab Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo
Mujhay Yaad Mat Kiya Karo...

----------


## raiazlan

Youn Na Mil Mujh Se Khafaa Ho Jaise
Saath Chal Mauj-e-Sabaa Ho Jaise


Log Youn Dekh Kar Hans Dete Hein
Tuu Mujhe Bhool Giyaa Ho Jaise


Ishq Ko Shirk Kii Hadh Tak Na Barhaa
Youn Na Mil Hum Se Khudaa Ho Jaise


Maut Bhii Aaii To Iss Naaz Ke Saath
Mujh Pe Ehasaan Kiyaa Ho Jaise


Aise Anjaan Bane Baithe Ho
Tum Ko Kuchh Bhii Na Pataa Ho Jaise


Hichkiyaan Raat Ko Aatii Hii Rahiin
Tuu Ne Phir Yaad Kiyaa Ho Jaise


Zindagii Beet Rahii Hai
Ek Bejurm Sazaa Ho Jaise

----------


## raiazlan

1) MISS:

EK BAHANE SE AAPKO MAIL KARTE HAIN,
HR PAL AAPKI KAMI KA EHSAAS KARTE HAIN,
ITNI BAAR AAP SAANS BHI NA LETE HONGE,
JITNI BAAR HUM AAPKO YAAD KIYA KARTE HAIN.
~~~~~~~~~~~~

2) Saha Nahi Jata:

Kya Kahe ki Kuch Kaha Nahi jaata,
Dard-Meetha hai par Saha Nahi jaata,
Dosti Ho gayi hai is Kadar aapse ki,
Bina yaad kiye Raha Nahi jata?


~~~~~~~~~~~~

3) Hume Yaad Karna:

Na mile kisi ka saath toh hume yaad karna,
Agar tanha ho kabhi tho mehsus hume karna
Khushiya baatne ko tum dost hazaar rakhna,
Magar gham batna ho toh hume yaad karna.


~~~~~~~~~~~~

4) Bewafai Se Darr:

Gunah karke saza se darte hain,
Pee ke Zeher dawa se darte hain,
dushmano ke sitam ka khauff nahi humko,
Hum to doston ki bewafai se darte hain.


~~~~~~~~~~~~

5) Yaaro Ke Yaari Ka Yakeen:

aankho me raha dil me utar kar nahi dekha,
kashti ke musafir ne samander nahi dekha,
yaaro ki yaari ka yakine kar liya maine,
unki baaho me chhupa khanjar nahi dekha.


~~~~~~~~~~~

6) hamari yaad dil me basaye rakhna :

Ye dosti chirag hai isey jalaye rakhna,
Ye dosti gul hai isey khilaye rakhna,
Hum rahey na rahey is jahan mein,
Bas hamari yaad dil me basaye rakhna...



~~~~~~~~~~~~

7) Saza Di


Jane kis baat ki mujhko saza deta hai,
meri hasti hui ankhon ko rula deta hai.
Ek muddat se khabar bhi nahi teri,
koi is tarah bhi kya apne dost ko bhula deta hai.





~~~~~~~~~~~~

8 Dard Kafi :

dard kafi hai zindagi ke liye
maut zaroori hai zindagi ke liye
kaun marta hai kiske liye
hum toh zinda hai sirf app jaise dost ke liye




~~~~~~~~~~~~

9) My Love:

Bhoolna tumhe na assan hoga..
jo bhule tumhe vo nadan hoga..
Aap to baste ho rooh mein hamari..
Aap hume na bhule ye aapka ehsan hoga..


~~~~~~~~~~~~

10) Raaste Aise Ho:

Raaste aise ho jo chalne ko majboor kare,
Maikhane aise ho jo pene ko majboor kare,
Jab maut ka daman thamna chahe koi to,
Dost aisa ho jo jeene ko majboor kare.


~~~~~~~~~~~~

11) Wo Dost :

Apno se juda ho kar, kaun zinda rahta hai,
Sanse chalti hain magar dil,
Hamesha zindagi se khafa rahta hai,
Jo dil mein ho wo dost,
Durr ho kar bhi kareeb hote hain,
Mere yaar insaan umeedon par hi zinda rahta hai.



~~~~~~~~~~~~

12) DOSTI TO SIRF :

DOSTI TO SIRF ITTEFAQ HAI,
YEH TO DILON KI MULAKAAT HAI,
DOSTI NAHIN DEKHTI YEH DIN HAI KE RAAT HAI,
ISME TO SIRF WAFADAARI AUR JAZBAAT HAI.



~~~~~~~~~~~~

13) Kab Maine Kaha Ki Chandi Aur Sona Chahiye:

Kab maine kaha ki Chandi aur Sona chahiye,
Bas aap ke dil mein ek chota sa kona chahiye,
Keh sake jisem hum dil se apna,
Aisa bhi to koi dost hona chahiye.


~~~~~~~~~~~~

14) Dosti Karo To Dhoka Mat Dena...

Dosti karo to dhoka mat dena,
Doston ko aansuoon ka tohfaa mat dena,
Dil se roye koi tumhe yaad kar ke,
Aisa kisi ko mauka mat dena.


~~~~~~~~~~~~
15) Kisi Ko Aankho Mein Basaya Thha :

kisi ko aankho mein basaa ke dekhaa thha
kisi ko dil mein bitthhaa ke dekhaa thha
ab tak thame nahin hai mere aansoo
bas ek baar muskurake dekhaa thha.

----------


## raiazlan

Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..Na baarish baras k tham sakee .. na badal tarap k garaj saka .. Tery saye nay mujhey zakhmi kardiya ...
Na meri laash mar sakee .. na tu mera janaza utha saka ..
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..
Na main tujhey choo sakee .. na tu mujhey gala laga saka..
Teray ehsaas nay mujhey maut de di ..
Na main zinda reh sakee .. na tu zindagi dila saka ..
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..
Na sanaton ki shiddat ruk sakee .. na tu awazon ko daba saka ..
Teri batein meray ansoo ban ker girti hain ..
Na main tarap k ro sakee .. na tu meray ansoo mita saka .
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..
Na main pholoon ki sej per chal sakee .. na tu mujhey kanton se bacha saka ..
Teri anjaan hansee mujhey rula gayii..
Na main tanhaiyon mein kho sakee .. na tu mujhey apnay ander sama saka ..
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..
Na main duaon mein tujhey maang sakee .. na tu meri duaein poori farma saka..
TerI muhaBbat tu dil mein aaj bhi bastee hai ..
Na main sajda mein gir sakee .. na tu mujhey khuda se mila saka ..
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..
Na main bechain rooh ki tarah bathaktee rahee .. na tu mujhey chain dila saka ..
Tera khayaL meri dharkan hai ..
Na main mitti mein dab sakee ... na tu mujhey seenay mein chupa saka ..
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka ..
Na main tujhko bhula sakee .. na tu mujhse door ja saka ..
Teri har ahat ki main nay ibadat ki hai ..
Na main muhabBat karsakee .. na tu mujhey chah saka ...
Na main tujhey paa sakee .. na tu mujhey paa saka

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi jo fursat tumhen mile to rafaqton pe kitaab likhna
Bicherne walon ka,milne walon ka us main saara hisaab likhna

Wo jin k seene main mudaton se dabi hai khawaish mohabbaton ki
Is aarzoo k ewaz mile hain jo un ko saare azaab likhna

Yaqeen na uth jaaye aadmi ka khaloos-e-mehr- o-wafa se dekho
Agar jo nafrat ki baat chero to chahton ke b baab likhna

Agar jo qudrat tumhi ko soonpe tumhari kismat ka faisla to
mere daaman main aag dena aur apni kismat suhaab likhna

Hain dil main noohe hazar pinhan aur ungliyan b figaar apni
Khushi k nagme alapne se hain ab gurezan rubaab likhna

----------


## raiazlan

saheli ab kaho tu nay kaha tha kuch bataon ge
sakhi socha ha ab k khwab ka chehra banaon ge

saheli, tery sajan nay kesi say nata jora tu??
sakhi, parwah nahi koi,nahi khatir main laon ge

saheli, janti ha mard to bedard hota ha
sakhi, wo dol jay ga mein jab kajal lagaon ge

saheli, us ko bhati ha sada kaliaan chatkhny ki
sakhi, mabhut ho jay ga mein jab gungunaon ge

saheli, tery sajan ko hiran ki chal bhati ha
sakhi, es chal say Eman us ka dagmagon ge

saheli, khwab vadi main usy bhejy ge tu kyunkr
sakhi, mein reshmi balon ka jab jado jagaon ge

saheli, sab gely shekwy bhala wo kab bhulaye ga
sakhi, palkon ki jhalar ko mein jab yakdam uthaon ge

saheli, teri baton main nahi aya to kaya ho ga??
sakhi, honto ki lali say mein us ko azmaon ge

saheli, ye b mumkin ha k tujh ko chor jay wo
sakhi, es zulf ki zanjer say mein baandh laon ge

saheli, gar ya sari koshish bekaar neklin to??
sakhi, ashkon say bhi tu kaam kuch na kuch chalon ge

saheli, har bat sajan ki tujhy malom ha kesy??
sakhi, ab tu jany day mein phir aa kar bataon ge...

----------


## raiazlan

Tum meri yaad ho mere pass ao tou koi baat bane
Tum meri jaan ho yoon zindagi mein ao tou koi baat bane

Tumhari yaad mein guzra har lamha mere din ko mehkata hai
Khushboo banke meri sanson ko mehkao tou koi baat bane

Mein duniya ki nahi karti parwah tumko jab yaad karti hoon
Kabhi tum bhi ruswayion ko gale se lagao tou koi baaat bane

Raqeebon ko tumhare bare mein yoon batana accha nahi lagta
Kabhi khud bhi aao mere haal pe hans jao tou koi baat bane

Kabhi roothi nahi hoon tumse mein iss tarhan se ke
Mein tumse rooth jaoon aur tum mujhko manao tou koi baat abne

Humesha khuda se hi tumko manga hai sham-o-seher
Dua ko haath uthayein saamne tumhe payein tou koi baat bane

Qalam rukta nahi hai yaad ka darya beh jata hai
Kabhi tum bhi iss mein doob jao tou koi baat bane

----------


## raiazlan

mery chara gar
mery dard ki tujhey kia khabar
tu mery safar ka shareek hai
nahi humsafar
mery chara gar mery chara gar


tery haath se mery haath tak
wo jo haath bhar ka tha fasla
kai musamon main badal gaya
isey napty isey kaatey
mera sara waqat nikal gaya
nahi jis pe koi nishan pa
mery samney hai rah guzar
mery chara gar
mery dard ki tujhey kia khabar


ye jo reag dasht e farak hai
mery raston main bichi hoi
kisi moor pe rukey kahin
ye raat hai mery chaar suu
magar is ki koi sehar nahi
na hi chaon hai na samar koi
main ney chaan dekha shjar shjar
mery chara gar
mery dard ki tujhey kia khabar

----------


## raiazlan

youn toh guzar raha hai har aik pal khushi k saath
phir bhi koi kami si hai kiun zindagi k saath

rishtey,wafaein dosti sab kuch toh pass hai
kiya baat hai pata nahi dil kiun udaas hai
har lamha hai haseen naye dilkashi k saath
phir bhi koi kami si hai kiun zindagi k saath

chahat bhi hai sakoon bhi hai dilbari bhi hai
aankhon mai khuwab bhi hai labon pai hasi bhi hai
dil ko nahi hai koi shikayet kisi k saath
phir bhi koi kami si hai kiun zindagi k saath

socha tha jaisa waisa hi jevan toh hai magar
ab aur kis talash mai bey chein hai nazar
qudrat ki toh meharbani hai darya-dili k saath
phir bhi koi kami si hai kiun zindagi k saath!!

----------


## raiazlan

Harf-e-taaza naii khushboo mayn likha chahata hai
baab ek aur mohabbat ka khula chahata hai

ek lamhe ki tawajo nahi hasil uss ki
aur ye dil, ke usse hadh se ziyada chahata hai

raat ko maan liya dilne muqaddar laikin
raat ke haath pe ab koi diya chahata hai

tere paimaane mayn gardish nahi baaqi saaqi
aur teri bazm se ab koi utha chahata hai

----------


## raiazlan

apna aap kho gaya hai
tabhi tu daikho dhond rahain hain
har rah pay har ,har ghat pay har shor main.har khamoshi main
par dhondnay say bhi milta nahi khush bhi
dhondon tu dhondon kahan
pata koi bataye os par ka
jahan milay apnay aap say aap aadmi
yahan pay tu sarf dhoka hay
nazar ka ,naz ka sorat ka ,sirat ka
lafzon say bhalanay ka
pher bhala koi milay tu milay kaisay apna aap say aadmi

----------


## raiazlan

Koi Faryad Terey Dil Main Dabe Ho Jaise
Tu Ne Ankhon Sey Koi Baat Kahe Ho Jaisey
Ik Lamhe Main Simat Aya Ho Sadiyon Ka Safar
Zindgi Tez Buhat Tez Chalee Ho Jaisey
Rah Chaltey Howey Aksar Ye Guman Hota Hai
Wo Nazar Murr Ke Mujhey Dekh Rahe Ho Jaisey

__._,_.___

----------


## raiazlan

Aaj phir tum nazar nahi aaye
Aaj phir tamana kay phool murjhay!
Aaj phir so gawaar ankhoo nay
Lala-o-gul per ashq bersaay
Aaj phir ehd-e-gham kay afsanay
Meri betabion nay doharay
Is bahaar-e-shehar may tumhara pata
Kisko pata kon batalaay
Kin dayaaro may kho gay tum
Hum to sitaroo ki khaak chaan aye

----------


## raiazlan

Koi ehed bhi usko yaad nahi


Koi ehed bhi usko yaad nahi, Koi baat bhi usko yaad nahi,
Ik shakhs ne usko chaha tha, Wo baat bhi usko yaad nahi,

Jab shab ki bijli chamki thi, Aur badal toot ke barsa tha,
Hum dono jis me bheegay thay. Wo barsat bhi usko yad nahi,

Wo sahil, darya, phool, hawa, Wo waada saath nibhanay ka,
Aur shab bhar hm ko akela chor gaya, Sab rishton se moun mor gaya,

Ab raastay saaray soonay hen, Wo piyaar kahan ab baaqi hai,
Ab kai likhen hum kaghaz par, Ab likhnay ko kia baaqi hai...

----------


## raiazlan

kahin agy ki lamehdud vosat hy
kisi chehry ko ankhon or
khuabon ki dua per naksh ker lena
or apni her khahish ko bus us zaat tuk mehdud ker lena
muhabat hy

thithart absharon me bujhi thandi hwa sehna
shubon gunbadon me
gonjti bechenion k dermyan rehna
kbhi mil k kisi se bekhuber adhy smander
tuk ka sfr kerna
kbhi tnha ksi sahil py a k der tuk lehron ko ginna
or Khuda ko dekhty rehna
muhabat hy


ksi khoy hoy ko gher iradi torr per
her ajnabi chehry me
aksar dondna
hmesha be khyali me
kitabon chand taron badlon per
us k bary me jhilmilti baat likh dena
ya phir likh k mita dena
muhabat hy

kbhi esa bhi hota hy
bhut hi roth ker naraz ho ker
nafreton ki aot se
ya bahanon se
kisi ko jhankty rehna
kisi ko socjty rehna
vo many ya na many bus usy likhna
usy kehna

muhabat hy muhabat hy

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan

((~*~*~ AEY  CHAAND  BATA----- ~*~*~))


Meri Be laus Muhabbat k Gawah chand bata

Main ne Her Roz Usy Yaad kiya hai k Nehi
Wo jo Masroof Hai, Mashahoor hai logon k Liy
Dil Ye Us k Liy Abaad kiya hai k Nehi

Meri Be laus Muhabbat k Gawah Chand bata

Main ne her roz Duuao k Mehkty Gajjary
Jhilmlati hoi Aankhon k Bikhrty Aansuu
Gudguday hoy Ehsas ki Peyari khushbo
Us k Koochy ki Terf Roz Punhchai k nehi

Meri Be Laus muhabbat k Gawah chand bata

Tehel ker Dair talak Raat ki tanhai main
Dil ki gehrai main Usy Socha k nehi
Sirsrati Hoi in masat Havvaon ki qasam
Kha k batlao usy Toot k Chaha k nehi
teri chandni main  Laakhon sitaron Taly
Main ne  Paigam-e-Muhabbat  Usy bheja k nehi

Meri Be laus Muhabbat k Gawah Chand bata

Jis Terah reh gei Sehraon main Rull ker Sassi
Main ne Haq peyar ka is Terah nabhaiya k nehi
Jis Terah khay thy Laila ne jigar per Pathar
Main ne bhi Deep muhabbat ka jaleya k nehi
Phir b wo Mujh se Khafa hai tu gila kis se karon ?
Tuu hi hamraz hai Main aur Gawah kis ko karon ?
Hai kia sachai Usy kon Btaay ga Bhala ?

Meri Be lous Muhabbat k Gawah Chand bata !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Koi ehed bhi usko yaad nahi, Koi baat bhi usko yaad nahi,
Ik shakhs ne usko chaha tha, Wo baat bhi usko yaad nahi,

Jab shab ki bijli chamki thi, Aur badal toot ke barsa tha,
Hum dono jis me bheegay thay. Wo barsat bhi usko yad nahi,

Wo sahil, darya, phool, hawa, Wo waada saath nibhanay ka,
Aur shab bhar hm ko akela chor gaya, Sab rishton se moun mor gaya,

Ab raastay saaray soonay hen, Wo piyaar kahan ab baaqi hai,
Ab kai likhen hum kaghaz par, Ab likhnay ko kia baaqi hai...

----------


## raiazlan

> thanks you...4 shearing...


thanx for liking vision

----------


## raiazlan

Aansoo May Na Dhoondna Humey


Aansoo May Na Dhoondna Humey
Aansoo May Na Dhoondna Humey,
Dil May Hum Bas Jaayenge,
Tamanna Ho Agar Milne Ki,
To Band Aankhon May Nazar Aayenge.
Lamha Lamha Waqt Guzer Jaayenga,
Chund Lamhoo May Daaman Choot Jaayega,
Aaj Waqt Hai Do Baatein Kar Lo Humse,
Kal Kya Pata Kon Apke Zindagi May Aa Jayega.
Paas Aakar Sabhi Door Chale Jaate Hai,
Hum Akele The Akele Hi Reh Jaate Hai,
Dil Ka Dard Kisse Dikhaaye,
Marham Lagane Wale Hi Zakhm De Jaate Hai,
Waqt To Humey Bhula Chuka Hai,
Muqaddar Bhi Na Bhula De,
Dosti Dil Se hum Isiliye Nahin Karte,
Kyunke Darte Hai,Koi Phir Se Na Rula De,
Zindagi May Hamesha Naye Log Milenge,
Kahin Ziyada To Kahin Kam Milenge,
Aitbaar Zara Soch Kar Karna,
Mumkin Nahi Har Jagah Tumhe Hum Milenge.
Khushbo Ki Tarah Aapke Paas Bikhar Jayenge,
Sukon Ban kar Dil Me Utar Jayenge,
Mehsoos Karne Ki Koshish To Kijiye,
Door Hote Hoye Bhi Pass Nazer Aayenge

----------


## raiazlan

maray humdam..maray sathi..
agarchay tay huwa tha kab?
kay tum say hum juda ho kar..
umar k kaghazo mai rang bharna bhool jaye ge..
tumharay hijr k maray..
khushi kay rasty pe paooN dharna bhool jaye ge..
yeh aankhain hijr k taptay huwey sehra mai gum ho kar
kisi piyasay ki manind wasl ki boondoo ko tarsay gi
shahaabi rangatoo mai zardiyaa ghul jaya gi aisay
kay phir yeh phool meri jaaN mehakna bhool jayega..
khiza mausam agar ayapalatna bhool jayega..
na pehlay say raho gay tum
na yeh chahat na sarshaari..
magar dil mai koi jazba koi mohoom sa jazba
musalsal yeh batayega
muhabbat thi, muhabbat hai..
agarchay tay huaa tha kab?
tumharay bad yooN hoga..
kay hum jeena na chahaiN ge..
magar jeenay ki khatir
umr ka israr bhi hoga..
tumhaiN dil say bhulana
is qadar dushwar bhi hoga..
kaho humdam.. kaho kuch to..
agachay tay nahi tha yeh
to phir kaisa hai yeh jadu?
kay dil mai naqsh hai ab tak
tumharay piyar ki khusbu..
nazar mai dafn hain ab tak
tumharay naam k aansu...

----------


## raiazlan

Jo Baat Nahi Krty
Un Bolty Rungoo Mein
Main Ny Tumhy Socha !
Jo Dil Sy Guzarty Hain
Un Ajnabi Rastoo Mein
Main Nay Tumhy Daikha !


Kahnay K Liye Tum Sy
Baatain Tou Buhat Si Hain
Alfaaz Nahi MIltay !
Jo Meri Nazar Mein Hain
Is Shahar K Baghoo Mein
Woh Phool Nahi Khiltay !


Main Ny Tumhay Jana Hy
Izhaar K RIshtoo Sy
Is Trha Juda Ho Ho K !
Jis Trha Koi Banda
Dharti Pay Nazar Dalay
Ik Baar Khuda Ho K !

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Mere Guzrey Hoyee Saloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Please join Rainboww group to get Heart touching beautiful SMS, Shayries,Ghazals,Poems,Inspirational mails
Dil Main Bikhrey Hoyee Jaloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Mere Guzrey Hoyee Saloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Please join Rainboww group to get Heart touching beautiful SMS, Shayries,Ghazals,Poems,Inspirational mails
Meri Awaaz Ki Talkhee Ko Gawaraa Kar Lay
Mere Gustakh Sawaloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Please join Rainboww group to get Heart touching beautiful SMS, Shayries,Ghazals,Poems,Inspirational mails
Main Ne Maa'na Teri Ankhain Nahi Khulti Magar
Din Nikalne Day,Ujaloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Please join Rainboww group to get Heart touching beautiful SMS, Shayries,Ghazals,Poems,Inspirational mails
Apni Zulfoon Main Utarti Hoyee Candni Ko Chupa
Mere Bekhrey Hoyee Baloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Please join Rainboww group to get Heart touching beautiful SMS, Shayries,Ghazals,Poems,Inspirational mails
Aayee Nahee Dost Main Bharpor Hawa Hon Teri
Mere Mazi K Hawaloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
b-1.gif image by sufialhasan7
Daikh Yoon Door Na Ho Mujh Ko Laga Lay Dil Say
To Meri Rooh K Cha'loon Say Pareshaan Na Ho
Please join Rainboww group to get Heart touching beautiful SMS, Shayries,Ghazals,Poems,Inspirational mails
Khud Ko Weraan Na Kar Mere Liya,Jaan Meri
In Pareshaan Khayaloon Say Pareshaan Na Ho...

----------


## raiazlan

Jis kisi ko bhi chaho woh bewafa ho jaata hai
Jis kisi ko bhi chaho woh bewafa ho jaata hai
Sar agar jhukao to sanam khuda ho jaata hai

Jab talak kaam aate raho, humsafar kehlaate raho
Kaam nikal jaane par humsafar, koi doosra ho jaata hai

Ghum nahi tha humko kabhi zamaane ki ruswaaion ka
Takleef hoti hai jab koi apna khafa ho jaata hai

Dil ki khalish aksar jaan leva ho jati hai lekin
Dar-e-dil ek had ke baad dard-e-dawa ho jaata hai

Hara-bhara hai gulshan-e-yaar, yeh bahar ke din hai
Khizan aane par dekho ek ek patta, kaise juda ho jaata hai

Yahi sachchai hai, haqeeqat hai, yahi dastoor-e-zindagi hai
Kuch der milte hain humraahi,phir har koi tanha ho jaata hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Tere Bin Jeena Seekhliya Mai Ne

Zindagi Ka Zehar Peena Seekh Liya Mai Ne

Kitna Na Chaha Tha Tujhe Mai Ne

Aaj Tujhe Dil Se Nikaal Diya Mai Ne

Dena Chaho To Dedo Mujhe Apne Sare Ghum

Kyoun Ki Dard Mein Bhi Muskurana Seekh Liya Mai Ne

Jarahe Ho Chord Ker Mujhe Tanha Tum

Ab Chale Bhi Jao,Tanhai Mein Bhi Khush Rehna seekh Liya Mai Ne

Tum Ne To Mujhe Bhula Ker Kisi Aur Ko Basa Liya Dil Mein

Na  Kisi Ko Chaha Na Kisi ko dil Mein Basaya Mai Ne

Use Kya Farq Padega Tere Aansu dekh Ker Aye MaHa

Jo Aag Lagi Thi Seene Mein Use Bujhaliya Mai Ne

----------


## raiazlan

mery chara gar
mery dard ki tujhey kia khabar
tu mery safar ka shareek hai
nahi humsafar
mery chara gar mery chara gar


tery haath se mery haath tak
wo jo haath bhar ka tha fasla
kai musamon main badal gaya
isey napty isey kaatey
mera sara waqat nikal gaya
nahi jis pe koi nishan pa
mery samney hai rah guzar
mery chara gar
mery dard ki tujhey kia khabar


ye jo reag dasht e farak hai
mery raston main bichi hoi
kisi moor pe rukey kahin
ye raat hai mery chaar suu
magar is ki koi sehar nahi
na hi chaon hai na samar koi
main ney chaan dekha shjar shjar
mery chara gar
mery dard ki tujhey kia khabar

----------


## raiazlan

maray humdam..maray sathi..
agarchay tay huwa tha kab?
kay tum say hum juda ho kar..
umar k kaghazo mai rang bharna bhool jaye ge..
tumharay hijr k maray..
khushi kay rasty pe paooN dharna bhool jaye ge..
yeh aankhain hijr k taptay huwey sehra mai gum ho kar
kisi piyasay ki manind wasl ki boondoo ko tarsay gi
shahaabi rangatoo mai zardiyaa ghul jaya gi aisay
kay phir yeh phool meri jaaN mehakna bhool jayega..
khiza mausam agar ayapalatna bhool jayega..
na pehlay say raho gay tum
na yeh chahat na sarshaari..
magar dil mai koi jazba koi mohoom sa jazba
musalsal yeh batayega
muhabbat thi, muhabbat hai..
agarchay tay huaa tha kab?
tumharay bad yooN hoga..
kay hum jeena na chahaiN ge..
magar jeenay ki khatir
umr ka israr bhi hoga..
tumhaiN dil say bhulana
is qadar dushwar bhi hoga..
kaho humdam.. kaho kuch to..
agachay tay nahi tha yeh
to phir kaisa hai yeh jadu?
kay dil mai naqsh hai ab tak
tumharay piyar ki khusbu..
nazar mai dafn hain ab tak
tumharay naam k aansu...

----------


## raiazlan

Teri Yaad


Teri Yaad

Yuun Dubby Paon

Meri Tanhai Main

Mery Dil main

Yuun Chali Ati Hai Khamoshi Se

 Jase Ik Raat Ka Khawab Ho Koi

Be Khaber Neend Se Jagati Hai

Main Usey Dhondhi Hi Rehti Hoon

 Wo Kahan Hai

Wo Kon Hai

Wo Koi Aur Nahi

Ik Khawab Hai Mera!!

----------


## raiazlan

"Acha Laga Hai"
animated blood dripping divider
Os ke bina ab chup chap rehna acha lagta hai
Khamoshi sey dard ko sehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Jis hasti ki yaad mein Aanso barstey hain,
Samne os ke kuch naa kehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider
Mil kar os se Bichar naa jaaon darta rehta hon,
is liye bas door hi rehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
janta hon keh chahat mein bas Aanso milte hain,
Kuch bhi ho ab is zehar ko peena acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Je chahey sab khushiyan laa kar os ko de doon,
Os ke pyaar mein sab kuch khona acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Os ka milna naa milna Qismat ki baat hai,
Pal Pal os ki yaad mein roona acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Os ke bina sab khushiyan Waise Ajab si lagti hain
Roo Roo kar os ki yaad mein sona acha lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

"Acha Laga Hai"
animated blood dripping divider
Os ke bina ab chup chap rehna acha lagta hai
Khamoshi sey dard ko sehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Jis hasti ki yaad mein Aanso barstey hain,
Samne os ke kuch naa kehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider
Mil kar os se Bichar naa jaaon darta rehta hon,
is liye bas door hi rehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
janta hon keh chahat mein bas Aanso milte hain,
Kuch bhi ho ab is zehar ko peena acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Je chahey sab khushiyan laa kar os ko de doon,
Os ke pyaar mein sab kuch khona acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Os ka milna naa milna Qismat ki baat hai,
Pal Pal os ki yaad mein roona acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Os ke bina sab khushiyan Waise Ajab si lagti hain
Roo Roo kar os ki yaad mein sona acha lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

"Acha Laga Hai"
animated blood dripping divider
Os ke bina ab chup chap rehna acha lagta hai
Khamoshi sey dard ko sehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Jis hasti ki yaad mein Aanso barstey hain,
Samne os ke kuch naa kehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider
Mil kar os se Bichar naa jaaon darta rehta hon,
is liye bas door hi rehna acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
janta hon keh chahat mein bas Aanso milte hain,
Kuch bhi ho ab is zehar ko peena acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Je chahey sab khushiyan laa kar os ko de doon,
Os ke pyaar mein sab kuch khona acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Os ka milna naa milna Qismat ki baat hai,
Pal Pal os ki yaad mein roona acha lagta hai
animated blood dripping divider 
Os ke bina sab khushiyan Waise Ajab si lagti hain
Roo Roo kar os ki yaad mein sona acha lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

Tum Kiya Jaano Main Khuda Se Kiya Maangta Hoon
Tumhari Salam-ti Ki Hamesha Duaa Mangta Hoon


Agar Anjaane Main Ho Jaaye Koi Tumse khata
Tou Do Mujhe Uski Saza Ye Maangta Hoon


Agar Lag Jaaye Koi Chot Tumko Ya Ho Jaaow Tum Pareshaan
Tou Meray Haq Main Wo Saari Takleefein Maangta hoon


AiY KHUDA Meray Dost Ko Gham Se Door Rakhna
Din Raat Tumhaaray Saaray Gham Maangta Hoon


Tum Ho Hamesha Kaamyaab Tumhaari Her Khwaahish Ho Poori
Buss Ye Chaahta Hoon Aur Tumhari Khushi Maangta Hoon


Main Jaanta Hoon Ke Tum Mayray Nahin Ho Lekin
Main Hamesha Khuda Se Tumhaara Saath Maangta Hoon

----------


## raiazlan

Bay Naam Musafir Hon
Bay Naam Safar Mera


Kis Raah Nikal Jaoon
Kuch Kaah Nahi Sakti


Bay Naam Meri Manzil
Bay Naam Thikana Hay


Kis Daar Pay Ruk Jaoon
Kuch Kaah Nahi Sakti


Iss Paar Tu Roshan Hay
Sara Mera Raastaa


Uss Paar Andheera Ho
Kuch Kah Nahi Sakti


Tinkay Ki Tarah Main Bi
Bah Jaon Sumandar Main


Mil Jaeey Mujhay Kinara
Kuch Kaah Nahi Sakti


Mil Jaeey Gi Tabeer
Meray Khawaboon Ki Aik Din


Yaa Khawab Bikhar Jaeen
Kuch Kaah Nahi Sakti

----------


## volvo

wow...sari bohat achi hain...


per lagta hai tum nay mera sig nahi parha...double posters shoud be killed...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## raiazlan

kal shaam tumhe pehli baar gate suna
kuch mere hi geet gungunate suna

hoto par thi khushi par dil ko dardedil gate suna
kal shaam
door pardo mein tera chhupa chehra to na dekh payi
par phir bhi tere geeto key bolo ko tera chehra boonte suna
kal shaam
jane kaise they vo dard jo mere apne se lage
paas hote hue bhi tere geet ek sapne se lage

aaj soch rahi hun tanhai mein taaro key saath
kya kashish thi vo jo maine ek ajnabi ko gaate suna
kal shaam

----------


## raiazlan

((*~*~*Zameen  ka ho ker ---- *~*~*))



Haal-e-Dil jaan ker  bhi anjan  Sa  rehta  hai  Wo
Zameen  Ka ho ker  Aasmaan per rehta hai Wo


Lafaz Lafaz  Uska  Sarapaa Chah Hota hai Lekin
Muhabbat kuch  nehi hoti  Her Pal kehta hai wo


Bhari Mehafil main b wo akser Tanha sa Lagta hai
Lekin  ban  ker Mehfil  ki jaan  si   Rehta  hai  wo


AAnkhon SE  jaisy saddion ki Udasi Tapkti ho us k
Lekin mery honton per Ban k Muskaan rehta hai  wo

Us ko Sochon tu Sehar ho Usi ki Yaad main Sham dhaly
 Meri Wafa Se bekhabar Nadan sa Rehta hai wo ------!!! !

----------


## raiazlan

Mujeh Ye Zid nahi mere Gally ka Haar ho jao
Akhela Chor dena , tum jahaan Be-zaar ho jao

Bhot Jaldi Samajh mein aany lagty ho Zamane ki
Bhot Aasaan ho, thory Bhot dushwaar ho jao

Mulaqakto mein wafa ls liye hona zaroori hai
Ke tum ik Din Judaaee ke liye Tayaar ho jao

Main Kesi Chal chalati Dhoop ke Sehra Se ayi hoon 
Bas ab Esa karo , Tum Saya-e-Dewaar ho jao

Tumhary paas deny ky liye jhoti Tasali ho
Na Aay Esa Din , Tum isqadar Nadaar ho jao

Tumhy Maloom ho jaye ga Kese Ranj Sehty hai
Meri itni Duaa hai Kaash tum Fankaar ho jao

----------


## raiazlan

mila woh nehi kerte

Mila Woh bhi nahi karte, Mila Hum bhi nahi karte

Wafa Woh bhi nahi karte, Wafa Hum bhi nahi karte



Unhein Ruswayi ka Dukh, Hamein Tanhayi ka Darr

Gila Woh bhi nahi karte, Shikwa Hum bhi nahi karte



Kisi Morr per Takrao ho jata hai aksar

Ruka Woh bhi nahi karte, Thera Hum bhi nahi karte



Jab bhi dekhte hain Unhein, Sochte hain kuch kahein unse

Suna Woh bhi nahi karte, Kaha Hum bhi nahi karte



Lekin! yeh bhi Sach hai ke Mohabbat Unhain bhi hai

Izhaar Woh bhi nahi karte, Kaha Hum bhi nahi karte

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi Yoon Bhi Aa Meri Aankh Mein
Ke Meri Nazar Ko Khabar Na Hoo
Muje Ek Raat Nawaz De
Magar Us Ke Baad Saher Na Hoo

Woh Bara Raheem-o-kareem Hai
Mujhe Yeh Sift Bhi Ata Kare
Tujhe Bholne Ki Duwa Karo
Tu Duwa Mein Meri Asar Na Hoo

Kabhi Din Ki Dhoop Mein Jhoom Ke
Kabhi Shab Ke Phool Choom Ke
Yohein Saath Saath Chale Sada
Kabhi Khatam Apna Safar Na Hoo

Mere Paas Mere Habib Aa
Zara Aur Dil Ke Kareeb Aa
Tujhe Dherkanoo Mein Basaloon Mein
Ke Bicherne Ka Kabhi Der Na Hoo

----------


## raiazlan

Tum ny than hi li hy
 Hamary dil sy niklo gy
Tou itna jaan lo piyaray
 Samundar samnay ho ga agr sahil sy niklo gy !
Sitary , Jin Ki annkhoon ny hamain ik sath daikha tha,
Gawahi deny aain gy !

Purany kagizoon ki balkuni sy buhat sy lafaz jhankain gy
Tumhy wapis bulaain gy !

Kai waday, Fasadi qarz-khawahoon ki trha rasty mein rokain gy
Tumhain daman sy pakrain gy
Tumhri jaan khain gy !

Chupaa kr kis trha chahra
 Bhari mahfil sy nikloo gy
zara phir soch lo jana !!
Nikal tou jao gy shaid
 Magr Mushkil sy nikloo gy .. !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Teri sabhi batain bar bar yaad karna acha lagta hai..
Tumhein khud mein mehsoos karna acha lagta hai..
Dua hai bas yahi ke Khuda Aapko humse juda na kare..
Kyunke tera saanso ke nazdeek rehna acha lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

chehra mera tha nigahain us ki

chehra mera tha nigahen us ki
khamoshi main bhi wo baten us ki

mere chehre pe gazal likhti gain
sher kehti huwi ankhen us ki

shokh lamhon ka pata dene lagin
tez hoti huwi sansen us ki

aise mausam bhi guzaare hum ne
subhain jab apni thin shamain us ki

dhyan main us k ye alam tha kabhi
ankh mehtab ki yaden us ki

faisala mauj-e-hawa ne likkha
andhiyan meri baharen us ki

nind is soch se tooti aksar
kis tarah kat tee hain raatein us ki

door reh kar bhi sada rahti hain
mujh ko thamey huwe bahain us ki

----------


## raiazlan

"Aankh Jab Ashk Bahaaye To Mujhe Likh Dena!
Jab Meri Yaad Sataaye, To Mujhe Likh Dena!

Koi Sawan Ki Ghata Jab Tere Chatt Pe Aake,
Aag is Dil Mein Lagaye, To Mujhe Likh Dena!

Shab Ke Sannate Mein Jab Toota Hua Dil Koi,
Dard Ka Geet Sunaye, To Mujhe Likh Dena!

Hath Phir Dekhna Apne Shab-E-Tanhaai Mein,
Uski Har Rekha Bulaye, To Mujhe Likh Dena!

Ay Meri Jaan-E-Jahaan Teri Wafa Ke Moti,
Bheegi Palkein Jo Lutayein, To Mujhe Likh Dena!

Koi Muh Zor Hawa Jab Hamari Ulfat Ki Yaad,
Dil Se Sare Naksh Mitaaye,To Mujhe Likh Dena!

----------


## raiazlan

Likh ker Tera Naam Phir Rangon se saja lety Hain Hum
    Ashakon K Motion Se phir uS ko chamka lety Hain Hum 

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          Yuun ASmaan  Se chand Tary hum ko Dekhty  Rehty Hain
          Phir Tanha Udaas Chand ko Zameen per Bula lety Hain Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          CHand  aur Hum Yuun phir shab bhar teri batain kerty Hain
          Yuun  Teri Yadon ki  Ik Mehfil Si saja leTy Hain Hum ! ! !

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          Sard havva k JHonky phir Jab Tery Ratjagy Sunaty hain
          HUm bhi Shab BHar jagy hain Un ko Ye Bataty Hain Hum

 ¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          phir khawab Alood ankhon Se Tum ko Subah jo Dekhty hainTu !!
          Neend Se Bojhal Ankhon Se TUM Ko Dekh k muskrty Hain Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
         phir Surmai  Shamain jub Sahil per Kabhi bitaty  Hain Jo
         Rait se IK ghar  bnaty Hain phir khud hi Mitaty hain Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
         Aandhion k Musam main jab siyah , Khaufnak Raatain hon
         Hum Jo dar Jain Tu Tery Hissar Main Panah Paty hain Hum
¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
         phir Baharon ki Jo Muskrati, KHubroo Si  Saaetain   AAEIN
      Phoolon Sang Muskraty ho Tum Titlion sang Lehraty Hian Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
       phir jo Khazan Rut ki chaly Havva Musam B jo Rukh  Badaly
       Tu Bicharny K Khauf Se Hamesha Hi der Jaty hain Hum --- !!!
============ ========= =========

----------


## raiazlan

Likh ker Tera Naam Phir Rangon se saja lety Hain Hum
    Ashakon K Motion Se phir uS ko chamka lety Hain Hum 

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          Yuun ASmaan  Se chand Tary hum ko Dekhty  Rehty Hain
          Phir Tanha Udaas Chand ko Zameen per Bula lety Hain Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          CHand  aur Hum Yuun phir shab bhar teri batain kerty Hain
          Yuun  Teri Yadon ki  Ik Mehfil Si saja leTy Hain Hum ! ! !

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          Sard havva k JHonky phir Jab Tery Ratjagy Sunaty hain
          HUm bhi Shab BHar jagy hain Un ko Ye Bataty Hain Hum

 ¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
          phir khawab Alood ankhon Se Tum ko Subah jo Dekhty hainTu !!
          Neend Se Bojhal Ankhon Se TUM Ko Dekh k muskrty Hain Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
         phir Surmai  Shamain jub Sahil per Kabhi bitaty  Hain Jo
         Rait se IK ghar  bnaty Hain phir khud hi Mitaty hain Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
         Aandhion k Musam main jab siyah , Khaufnak Raatain hon
         Hum Jo dar Jain Tu Tery Hissar Main Panah Paty hain Hum
¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
         phir Baharon ki Jo Muskrati, KHubroo Si  Saaetain   AAEIN
      Phoolon Sang Muskraty ho Tum Titlion sang Lehraty Hian Hum

¨^¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨T¨ a
       phir jo Khazan Rut ki chaly Havva Musam B jo Rukh  Badaly
       Tu Bicharny K Khauf Se Hamesha Hi der Jaty hain Hum --- !!!
============ ========= =========

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe tujhse milne ki taqdeer nazar aayi,
mujhe apne pairon mein zanjeer nazar aayi.
Jitne aansoo bahaye teri yaad mein,
har aansoo mein tasveer teri nazar aayi...



BAHUT UDAAS HAI KOI TERE JANE SE,
HO SAKE TO LAUT KE AA KISI BAHANE SE,
TU LAAKH KHAFA SAHI MAGAR EK BAR TO DEKH,
KOI TOOT SA GAYA HAI TERE RUTH JANE SE.


HUM KO GALI ME DEKH KAR KHUD KO CHHUPA LIYA,
JAANE YEH DUSHMANON NE USSE KIYA SIKHA DIYA,
GHAR US NE KIYA BANAYEA MASJID K SAAMNE,
CHAHAT NE US KI HUM KO NAMAZI BANA DIYA.



Paane se khone ka maza aur hai
Bandh aankhon main rone ka maza aur hai
Aansoo bane lafz aur lafz bane ghazal
aur uss ghazal main tere hone ka maza aur hai



Daag gamm ka dil se mitaya na gaya,
humne laakh chaha par bhulaya na gaya,
koi puchhe unse ki voh khud ruthe hai
ya hum se manaya na gaya...



Jinki aankhe aansuon se namm nahi ,
Kya samjhte ho unhe koi gamm nahi ,
Tum tadap kar ro diye toh kya ,
Gam chupa kar bhi hasne wale kam nahi !



NA MERI KOI MANZIL HAI NA KINARA,
TANHAI MERI MEHFIL OR YADEN MERA SAHARA,
TUM SE BICHHAR KE KUCH YUN WAQT GUZARA,
KABHI ZINDAGI KO TARSY KABHI MOUT KO PUKARA.

pehli mohabbat me khata kar raha hu
kisi bewafaa se wafaa kar raha hu
wo thukraye mujhko to kya e khuda
tu hi mila de tujhse dua kar raha hu


Har Koyi Pyar Ke Liye Tarapta Hai
Har Koyi Pyar Ke Liye Rota Hai.
Mere Pyar Ko Galat Mat Samajh Na.
Pyar To Dosti Mein Bhi Hota Hai.



Bahut tamana Thi kisi ko Apna Banane ki,
Bahut tamana thi kisi ka Ho Jane ki,
Par kya Pata Tha jiske Hum Hona Chahte Hai,
Unhe Adat Hi Nahin Thi kisi ko Apna Banane Ki.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kabhii mushkilon Ka Tha Saamna Kbhi Raahton Mein Guzar Gaye
woh jo Din They Meray Shabab Ky Teri Chaahton Mein Guzar Gaye

Teri justajoo Main Rawaan Dawaan Kabhi Sang Thay Kabhi Keh-Kashaan
woh Din Bhi Kitney HaSeen They jO musaafaton Mein Guzar Gaye

Kabhi Ko-e-dasht Key Marhaley Kabhi Barq They Khien Zalzaley
Kbhi Fasl-e-gul Key They Zamzamey Kabhi Aaftoon Mein Guzar Gaye

Meray hum-Damoo Kii Nawazishien Yeh Nawazishien Thien Ya Saazishien
woh jo Roz-o-Shab They Wisaal Key woh Shikayatoon Mein Guzar Gaye

Kabhi Raaz-Daan Ney Sitam Kiya Kabhi Main RaQeeb Sey Jaa Milla
woh jo Lamhey They Meray Pyaar Key woh RaQabaton Mein Guzar Gaye

Kabhi Dil Gya Kabhi jaan Gaii Kabhi rooh Badan Sey Nikal Gaii
jo Wazeer Lamhey They Pyar Key w Sakhawaton Mein Guzar Gaye

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing some new editions...

----------


## raiazlan

Hum Rona To Bhot chahte hai
Magar Galay Lagne Wala Koi Nahi
Sab Hai Magar apna koi nahi


Khuda kisiki muhabbat pe fida na kare,
Agar kare to zindagi bhar judaa na kare..


I searched through books, and I leafed through cards,
For words that would convey, what I had in my heart,
But when I sat down to write all I can write was.
I cant live without you!!!


Love is like standing in the wet cement,
The longer you stay, the harder it is to leave
And you can never go without leaving your shoe behind.


Kabhi roke muskuraye, kabhi muskurake roye
Teri yaad jab bhi aayee, tujhe bhula bulake roye
Ek tera hi naam tha jise hazaar baartha likha
Jise khush hue the likhkar use mita mitake roye


U tho hum kisi ka picha nahi karte,
darde dil diya or liya nahi karte,
itfak ki baat hai ye dil tuj par aagya,
warna itne kimte cheez kisi ko diya nahi karte


Mera ikraar tere inkaar se behatar hoga
Mera din bhi teri raat se behtar hoga
Yakeen nahin to dolee se jhankke dekhna
Mera janazaa teri baaraat se behatar hoga


Mere Honton ke mehaktay hue naghmo par na ja
Mere seenay main kaye aur bhi ghum paltay hain
Mere chehray par dikhaway ka tabassum hai magar
Meri aankhon main udaasi kay diye jalte hain


Chupa chupake raat din aansu bahana yaad hai,
Humko ab tak, Aashiqui ka, wo zamana yaad hai
Aisa lagtaa hai, ke saaree khubsuratee tuj mein samaagaye
Raahon mein chalte ho, to nazarein tuj par rekhtee hai,
Andheraa jeevan bhi, tuj se roshan ho jata hai

----------


## raiazlan

Guzre Dino ki Yaad


Guzre Dino ki Yaad Barasti Ghataa lage
Guzroon jo uss Gali say to Thandi Hawa lage

Mehamaan banke aaye - kisi Roz agar wo Shakhs
Us Roz bin Sajaaye, Mera Ghar Sajaa lage 


May is liye Manati nahi Wasl ki Khushi
Mere Raqeeb ki na Mujhe, bad-Duaa lage


Wo Qehat Dosti ka para hai kay, in Dino
Jo Muskura ke Baat kare, Aashnaa lage

----------


## raiazlan

TUM KO''


Tum ko 1 Talkh hqiqt b bta dety hain
Jis ko aksr ye Log chupa dety hain

Tm ne girte howe paton ko to dekha ho ga
Apni hr sans wo Tehni pr gnwa dety hain
Kiya khob sjaty hain bharon me shjr ko
Kari dhop me apna ap jla dety hain
Kitne berham shjr han naye paton ki khushi me
Pehly paton ko khizaon me gira dety hain
Or jo girte hain Qdmon me shajr k
Log unhi paton ko pairon me dba dety hain

----------


## raiazlan

Mohabbat hoon Mohabbat
Karke dekh
Main Mohabbat na doon
TO KEHNA


Main Muskurahat hoon mujhe
Hansa ker dekh
Na sajoon tere honton per
TO KEHNA


Main Khushboo hoon mujhe
Mehsoos karke dekh
Na mehkoon teri zindagi main
TO KEHNA


Main Dil hoon mujhe
Sun ker dekh
Na Dharkoon tere Dil main
TO KEHNA


Main Phool hoon mujhe
Laga ker dekh
Na mehkoon din raat
TO KEHNA


Main Mohabbat hoon mujhe
Apna karke dekh
Na banoo main tereeee
TO KEHNA

----------


## raiazlan

Dard Kia Hota Hai Batain Gain Kisi Rooz
Kamal Ki Ghazal Tum Ko Sunain Gain Kisi Rooz

Thi Un Ki Zidd K Main Jaoon Un Ko Mananay
Mujh Ko Yeh Veham Tha Woh Bolain Gain Kisi Rooz

Rab Ki Qasam Main Nay Tu Soocha Bhi Nahin Tha
Woh Itna Merey Dil Ko Dukhain Gain Kisi Rooz

Har Rooz Aainay Say Yeh Hi Poochti Hoon Main
Kia Rukh Pay Tabbassum Bhi Sajain Gain Kisi Rooz

Urrnay Do In Parindoon Ko Azaad Fiza Main
Tumharay Hoon Gain Agar Lout Hi Ayein Gain Kisi Rooz

Apnay Sittam Ka Dekh Lena Khud Hi Assar Tum
Zakhm-E-Jigar Tamaaam Dekhain Gain Kisi Rooz

----------


## Sonhal

couldnt read all of e read sum of nyc

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for liking and next one is dedicated to u

ISHQ  AUR  HUSN


Baat tab ki hai jab Husn parde mein rehta tha,

aur ISHQ use dekhne ke liye khuda se fariyad kiya karta tha

'Ae khuda hawa ka ek jhonka aaye aur woh benakaab ho jaye'

ek din ISHQ guzar gaya aur HUSN uski Qabar par phool chadhane gai

jaise hi HUSN jhuki Hawa ka jhoka aaya aur HUSN benakaab ho gayi

Tab Qabar se yeh aawaz aii

'AE KHUDA - Yeh kaisi teri khudai hai,

aaj ham parde mein hai

aur woh benakaab aayi hai'

----------


## raiazlan

Chalay Wo Kadam Kadam Jo Saath Mere
To Us Kay Saath Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Thamay Jo Pyaar Say Haath Mera
Tu Apnay Hi Haath Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Jis Raat Aye Khuwabon May Wo
Us Suhaani Raat Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Jis Baat Main Aye Zikar Us Ka
Tu Ussi Baat say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Jab Pukaray Pyaar Say Naam Mera
Tu Apnay Hi Naam Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Hota Hai Itna Khubsurat Ye Pyaar Ager
Tu Kaash !!
Usay Bi Mere Pyaar Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

----------


## raiazlan

(((*~*~*AIK PEGHAM*~*~*) ))

Wohi Musam hai

Barish ki Hanssi
pairon main shann shann gonjti hai
Hari Shakhain

Sunehri phool k zever pehan ker
Tassawer main kisi k muskarati hain
Havva ki orhani ka Rang phir halka Gulabi hai

Shansa baag ko jata Hoa Khushboo Bhara rasta
Hamari Raah Takta hai

Tuloo-e-Maah ki Saaeyat
hamari Muntazir hai ----!!!

----------


## raiazlan

HUM SE BADAL GAYA WOH...

Hum Say Badal Gaya Wo Nigahain tou kiya hOwa
Zinda hain Kitnaay Logh Muhabbat Kiye Bagair...

Pehlay kareeb thaa koi Aab door-yaa bhi hain
Insaan K Naseeb Main Majboori-yaa Bhi hain
Chahaingay Phir Bhi Hum Osay Nafrut Kiye Bagair
Zinda Hian Kitnaay Logh Muhabbat Kiye Bagair...

A..D!L gilaa na kar K Tera Yaar Chin Gyaa
Hum Jis Ko Chahtay Thay Woh Dil-daar Chin Gaya
Us ko taras gaye hain Yeh Banhain Tou Kiya howa
Saadma Ye Jhelna hai Shikayaat kiye Bagair... ..
Hum Say Badal Gay Wo Nigahain tou Kiya hOwaaa...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kuch door hamare saath chalo
Hum dil ki kahani kehdein ge
Samjhe na tum jisse aankhon se
Woh baat zubaani kehdein ge
Jo pyar karein ge jaanein ge
Har baat hamari maanein ge
Jo jaley na hon khudh ulfat mein
Woh aag ko paani kehdein ge
Jab pyaas jawan ho jaye gi
Ehsaas ki manzil paye gi
Khamosh rahein ge aur tumhein
Hum apni kahani kehdein ge
Is dil mein zara tum baitho to
Kuch haal hamara poocho to
Hum sada dil hain âAshkâ mager
Har baat poorani kehdein ge

----------


## raiazlan

palkain ujaarr,dil hay bujha, rooh soo gaye
roaye huay bhi yaaro,buhat dair hogaye

ik wo sada thi apni, to jeenay ka hosla
is zindagi k shor main ab wo bhi kho gaye

aaye to jaisay honay laga matla-e-ghazal 
bathi to jaisay nazm ki takmeel hogaye

kehtay thay ab na aayngay nazron k jaal main
moj-e-naseem zehan say har azam dho gaye

khoaye hain us k sehar main hi ehl-e-kaarwaan
uski nazar jo waqt-e-safar rang bo gaye

uff ye diloon main phelay khalaaon ki wus'atain
kaisay kahain khalaaon ki taskheer hogaye

main hoon shikaar-e-fitna ehsaas-e-rang
kis tarha aik jism ki taqseem hogaye

----------


## raiazlan

Karoon tu kese karoon malal os ka
Ose nahi tu mujhy b nahi khayal os ka

Har eak roop mere wasty hai bemani
K bas choa hai meri  aankh mein jamal os ka

Meri wafa ne banaya hai bewfa ose
kisi ada mein nahi hai koi kamal os ka

Mere naseeb ki yeh b tu khush nasibi hai
K mujhy dekh kar sab poochty hain hal os ka

Yehi dua karoon me har baras k pehly din
Mere begher na guzry koi b saal os ka

Mere arooj ko os k naseeb mein likh de
Khudaye Pak mujhy soonp de zawal os ka

Shab-e-farak kisi roz tal hi jaye ga
Khuda se har ghari mangoon a wasal os ka

Hushi  nam se aany laga hai khoof os ko
Dokhoon ne jab se iya hai badan nidhal os ka

----------


## raiazlan

meri khamoshi ko woh meri khata kehta hai
kitna nadaan hai wafaoon ko jafa kehta hai
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
woh ke anjaan e mohabbat hai use kya kahiye
dil ke rone ko woh dhadkan ki sada kehta hai
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
mai use kitna bhi chahoon per nahi us pe asar
meri diwaangi ko apna huner kehta hai
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
yaan to awaaz uthaane ki saza maut hi hai
tum bhi maano wohi jo haakime waqt kehta hai
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
bus woh aaghaaz e mohabat ke char lamhe hain yaad
jin ko "jana" woh larakpan ki khata kehta hai

----------


## raiazlan

Chand Sitary Roth Gay Hain

Phool Thy Hum

Ab Dhuul Hye Hian

Yadoon Ke Anmool Khizaany

Ankhon Main Hain Dhundhlay Dhundhlay

Tera Dheema Dheema Lahja

Raat Ke Pichlay Paher Main Akser

Yaad Ata Hai... Terpata Hai

Lakin Ab Wapus Matt Ana

Mery Baloon Ki Ratoon Main

Berf Chamakti Hai  Ab Her Suu

Ankhain Bhujty Taroon Jasi

Chehra Bhi Shadaab Nahi Hai

Sans Bhi Kuch Kuch Be Hangum Si Hai

Hontoon Ki Lali Bhi Kum Hai

Haar Dya Hai Main Ne Sabb Kuch

Teri Chahat Mian Dekha Naa!!!

Abb Matt Ana,Abb Matt Ana.

Phool They Hum Ab Dhool... ...

----------


## raiazlan

Aansoo Main Na

Aansoo Main Na Dhoondna Humein
Dil Main Hum Bas Jaayenge

Tamanna Ho Agar Milne Ki
To Band Aankhon Main Nazar Aayenge.

Lamha Lamha Waqt Guzer Jaayenga
Chund Lamhoo Main Daaman Choot Jaayega

Aaj Waqt Hai Do Baatein Kar Lo Humse
Kal Kiya Pata Koun Apke Zindagi Main Aa Jayega.

Paas Aakar Sabhi Door Chale Jaate Hain
Hum Akele The Akele Hi Reh Jaate Hain

Dil Ka Dard Kisse Dikhaaye
Marham Lagane Wale Hi Zakhm De Jaate Hain

Waqt To Humein Bhula Chuka Hai
Muqaddar Bhi Na Bhula De

Dosti Dil Se hum Isiliye Nahin Karte
Kyunke Darte Hain Koi Phir Se Na Rula De

Zindagi Main Hamesha Naye Loug Milenge
Kahin Ziyada To Kahin Kam Milenge

Aitbaar Zara Soch Kar Karna
Mumkin Nahi Har Jagah Tumhe Hum Milenge.

Khushbo Ki Tarah Aapke Paas Bikhar Jayenge
Sukon Ban kar Dil Me Utar Jayenge

Mehsoos Karne Ki Koshish To Kijiye
Door Hote Howe Bhi Pass Nazer Aayenge...

----------


## raiazlan

woh aakhri lamhoon main mujhy maang raha hai
yeh waqt hai aesa k guzar kar nahi sakty

khud hath say apny usay khona hi pary ga
yeh zabt bhi karna hai magar kar nahi sakty

yoon apni nigahoon ko chora layty hain tujh say
k dil k iradoon ki khabar kar nahi sakty

tum khwaab jalaty rahy ham aaj tak chup thy
ab dil k yoon jalny par sabar kar nahi sakty

yeh aankh andheroon main hoi pyaas ka sehra
is noor k darya par nazar kar nahi sakty

har chand k meri aankh main aansoo hain larazty
jalty hoy sholay es par asar kar nahi sakty

ab chahin bandh lain gay tumhin apni nazar say
ham is liye khuda say khafa ho nahi sakty

----------


## raiazlan

Kabhi zindagi me kisi ke liye mat ~RONA~
Kyoki wo tumhare ~AANSUON~ ke qabil nahi hoga,
Aur wo jo is ~QABIL~ hoga,
Wo tumhe kabhi ~RONE~ nahi dega.

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch Khud Bhi They Afsurda Se
Kuch Log Bhi Hum Se Rooth Gaye

Kuch Khud Hi Zakham Ke Aadi Thi
Kuch Sheeshey Hath Se Toot Gaye

Kuch Khud Bhi They  Hassass Buht
Kuch Apne Muqaddar Rooth Gaye

Kuch  Ap ko Sach  Se  Nafrat Thi
Kuch Hum Se Na Boley Jhut  Gaye

Kuch Khud Bhi Itne Mohtat Na They
Kuch Log Bhi Hum Ko Loot Gaye

Kuch Talkh Haqeeqaten Then Itni
Ke  Khuwaab Hi  Sare Toot Gaye

----------


## raiazlan

DIL KI DUA

ln00060kp.gif
Mere Dil ne ki DUA jo
Mere hamsafar zara sun
ln00060kp.gif
Tere naam ka ho anchal
Mere sar pe mere Saajan

ln00060kp.gif
Jo meri hatheli pe mehke
Tere naam ki Hina ho
ln00060kp.gif
Mere haath main jo khanke
Tere naam ke hon kangan
ln00060kp.gif
Sirf itni si hai Khuwahish
Ke Qabool yeh DUA ho

----------


## raiazlan

(((*~*~*TERY PEYAR KA TALISAM*~*~* )))

Ye  Kiasa Phaila Hai Tery Peyar ka Talisam
Mery Chaar Soo
Ik Tera hi jahan Abaad Hai
Mery Chaar Soo Bikhary Rangon Main
Tera Hi Roop Nikharta hai
Her Phool Meri Wafa Ka
Teri Hi KHushboo Se Mehkta Hai

Buht hi Haseen Hai Is Saraab Ki soorat
Teri Hi Chahat ki Tishangi Se
Main Her Pal sairaab rehti hoon
Jalti RaigZaaron pe Chalti hon Is Terah Jaisy
Kehkashain Hon Meri Rehguzar Jaana

Chand Tary b Mera Diwana Pan jo Dekhty Hain
Buht hi Jagmgaty hain ------
Shararat Se Muskaraty Hain
Badal Bhi sarad Havvaon k Dosh Pe Uraty Hain
MUjh se Takraty Hain ,
Mery Aas Paas Lehraty Hain

Teri Awaaz Ka Sehar Jab
Mery Kaanon main Utarta hai
Teri baton ki Barish Main
Bheegati Jati Hoon Main
Tab Tery sath Jaana
Buhat Duur Nikal Jati hoon Main
Khwabon ki Is Haseen si Haqeeqat Main
Buht hi Khoobsurat Se sappany
Tery sang sajati hon main -------

KHAWABON MAIN UTAR JATI HON MAIN
BUHT DUUR NIKAL jATI HON MAIN

----------


## raiazlan

Aitbaar




Bagair jane pehchane ikrar na kijiye,
Muskura kar dil ko bekarar na kijiye,

Gulab bhi de jate hai zakhm gehra kabi kabi,
Har Gulab par yu aitbaar na kijiye.



~~~~~~~~~



Karoge yaad ek din is pyar ke zamane ko,
Chale jayenge jab hum kabhi na vapas aane ko.

Chalega mehfil me jab zikr hamara koi,
To tum bhi tanhayi dhundoge aansu bahane ko.



~~~~~~~~~



Tujhe bhoolkar bhi na bhool payenge hum,
Bas yahi ek wada nibha payenge hum.

Mita denge khud ko bhi jahan se lekin,
Tera naam dil se na mita payenge hum..



~~~~~~~~~



Is kadar hum yaar ko manane nikle,
Uski chahat ke hum deewane nikle,

Jab bhi use dil ka haal batana chaha,
To uske hothon se waqt na hone ke bahane nikle...



~~~~~~~~~

----------


## raiazlan

duniya ne mujhe pyar sikhaya
pyar yeh hain pyar wo hain
pyar yahan hain pyar wahan hain
sabne bataya
PurpleDivider.gif Purple Divider image by mamanightmare
hamein bhi pyar mila
hamne bhi pyar kiya
magar tune mere pyar ko kisi

aur k liyai

mera pyra ko thokar mar di
pyar aisa bhi hoga humne

kabhi nahi socha
PurpleDivider.gif Purple Divider image by mamanightmare

----------


## raiazlan

jo aeena teri soorat e aks day na mujhay
is aeenay ki tamanna kabhi rahay na mujhay

main jin ki khoj main ik umer haar betha hun
wo khushbooun kay jazeeray main kahin milay na mujhay

khuli kitan hun har lagz aeena haimera
magar wo log! jo abhi tak parh sakay na mujhay

main teray lams main tuu meray lams main ghul ja
aur is terha kau kahaber hi na na, tujhay na mujhay

----------


## raiazlan

Wo jazbon ki tijaratt thi yeh dil kuch aur samjha thaa...
Usay hasnay ki adat thi yeh dil kuch aur samjha thaa...

Mujhe us ne kaha ao nai duniya basatay hain...
Usay soji shararat thi yeh dil kuch aur samjha tha...

Hamesha us ki ankho mai dung say rang hotey thee..
yeh us ki aam halaat thi yeh dil kuch aur samjha tha...

Wo mere pas bethi dair tak ghazlain mere suntii..
Usay khudsay muhabbat thi yeh dil kuch aur samjha tha..

Mere Kandhay per sar rakh kar kahen per kho gae thi...
Yeh ek waqti enayat thi ye dil kuch aur samhja tha...

Mujhe wo dakh kar aksar negahain phairr lati thii...
Yeh darparda haqarat thi yeh dil kuch aur samjha tha...

----------


## raiazlan

Mohabat ik samandar hai
Bohat pyara bohat dilkash
Kinary par khary ho kar
Mohabat ko jo dekhy ga
Samandar ko jo dekhy ga
Kashish pan mein aesi hai
... ... .
K lehroon mein who otry ga
Kkadam bheegy tu samjhy ga
Mohabat mein adayein hain
Wafayein hi wafayein hain
Magarpani mohabat ka
Sir par se jo guzry ga
...Tu jany ga...

Haseen lehroon k neechy tu
Jafayein hi jafayein hain
Mohabat iksamandar ha
..Bohat pyara bohat dilkash..

----------


## raiazlan

Hum dasht K Basi Yeh Rooh Pyaasi
Humain Wersay Main Mili Hai

Dukh Dard Se Sadion Ka Taaluk Hai Humaara
Ankhon Ki Udaasi
Humian Wersay Main Mili Hai

Jaan Dena Rawaat Hai Qiblay Ki Humaari
Yeh Surkh Libaasi
Humian Wersay Main Mili Hai

Jo Baat Bhi kum kahty Hain Utter Jati Hai Dil Main
Taseer JUDA Si
Humain Wersay Main Mili Hai

Jo Haath Bhi Thama Hai Sadda Saath Raha Hai
Ehbaab Shanasi
Humain Wersay Main Mili Hai

----------


## raiazlan

"Dil" ka dard jab panno par Aa jata hai
"Ek" Aansu b dariya ban jata hai

"Dil" k Tutne ki "Aawaz" bhi nahi aur
Sara dard "GAZAL" ban jata hai.



~~~~~~~~~



maut ke baad yaad aa raha hai koi,
meri kabr se mitti utha raha hai koi,

eh khuda do pal ki zindagi aur dede,
meri kabr se udaas ja raha hai koi...



" target="_blank" >~~~~~~~~~



Zaroori to nahin jeene ke liye sahara ho
Zaroori to nahin hum jinke hain vo hamara ho

Kuch Kashtiyaan doob bhi jaati hain...
Zaroori to nahin ke har Kashti ka koi kinara ho...



~~~~~~~~~



humne socha shayad sirf hum chahate hai aapko,
par aapko chahne walon ka to kafila nikla.

dil ne kaha shikayat kare khuda se,
par woh bhi aapko chahne wala nikla...

----------


## raiazlan

Ik kiran ummeed ki, toota sitara ban gaee
saawan ki aaee thee jhari, ashkon' ka dhara ban gaee
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
Toot ker ik shaakh ki maanind kal jo gir pari
Aaj wo nanhi qalam, fasl e baharan' ban gaee
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
Ik zara se deep main duniya jahan ka husn tha
Aaj teri ik nazar, misl e nazara ban gaee
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
Ab waqt khushiyan laega gham ka zamana tham gaya
Yeh aas thamti saans tak dil ka sahara ban gaee
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
Janay kis manzil ki khatir chal diye kashti liye
Aarzoo kee nao khud apna kinara ban gaee
Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7Heartborken.gif image by sufialhasan7
Ik teri ummeed pe qaaim hai apni zindagi
Toot bhi gar yeh gaee to wasl e yaran ban gaee

----------


## raiazlan

Meri zaat se lipta hai teri yaad ka mausam
Meri rooh mein shamil hai tere pyar ka mausam

Mein yunhi shaam se bethi hoon
Teri chahat kai se mein
Mein yunhi pal pal tujhe sochoon
Mohabbat ki barish mein
Mein yunhi ankhoon mein tujhe basati rahoon
Lamha lamha
Chand jaisa badloon mein samaye
Andheri ratoon mein

Meri zaat se lipta hai teri yaad ka mausam
Meri rooh mein shamil hai tere pyar ka mausam

Mein yunhi samnai tere bethi
tujhe dekhti rahoon
Lamha lamha pighalti rahoon
teri nigahoon mein
Mere hathoon mein yunhi hath rahay
tera har dam
Tu mujhe yunhi samaita rakhay
dil ki panahoon mein
Meri raatain hi nahi subhain bhi
tere naam ki hoon
Dua yehi mangti hoon
dil ki gehraiyoon mein

Meri zaat se lipta hai teri yaad ka mausam
Meri rooh mein shamil hai tere pyar ka mausam

----------


## raiazlan

Aye mera janaza uthane waalo,
Dekhna koi bewafa paas na ho,

Agar ho to usse kehna,
Aaj to khushi ka mauka hai udaas na ho



~~~~~~~~~~



Zindgi ek chahat ka silsila hai,
Koi kisi se mil jata hai to koi kisi se bichad jata hai,

Jise hum mangten hai apni dua mein,
Wo kisi ko bina mange mil jata hai.



~~~~~~~~~~



DARD HI SAHI MERE ISHQ KA INAAM TO AYA
KHALI HI SAHI HATHON MEIN JAM TO AAYA

MEIN HOON BEWAFA SABKO BETAYA USNE
YUN HI SAHI, USKE LABHON PE MERA NAAM TO AAYA



~~~~~~~~~~



Jaane kya Mujhse zamana chahta hai ,
mere dil tod kar mujhe hasana chahta hai ,

jaane kya baat jhalakti he mere chehre se,
har saks mujhe aazmana chahta hai.

----------


## raiazlan

Jinki najar taraste the meri ek didar ke liye
aaj wo najar churake jane lage main dekhti reha gayi
1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkungoldhearts.gif Divider image by PWOLFE_PHOTOBUCKET1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkun
jinki dil dharak ti thi meri naam se
aaj mujhe tanha chor gaye main tarapti reha gayi
1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkungoldhearts.gif Divider image by PWOLFE_PHOTOBUCKET1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkun
aaj me wo kal ki baat na rahi kahan kho gayi
zeher wo mujhe pilake gaye main khushi se pi gayi...
1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkungoldhearts.gif Divider image by PWOLFE_PHOTOBUCKET1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkun
ye dil bhi dekho pagal hai samjhti hi nahi
wo na raha aaj tera samjha samjha ke main haar gayi...
1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkun1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkun1042dkz1.gif picture by tongyoungkun
ODc1MTg21184076037.gif flower divider / blomster linie / glitter image by lyksus

----------


## raiazlan

labon pe phool khiltay hain kisi ke naam se pahle
dilon ke deep jalte hain charagh-e shaam se pahle

kabhi manzar badalne par bhi qissa chal nahin pata
kahani khatam hoti hai kabhi anjaam se pahle

ye-hi taaray tumhaari aankh ki chilman main rehte thay
ye-hi sooraj nikalta thaa tumhare baam se pahle

hui hai shaam jungle main parinday laut-tay hon gay
ab in ko kis tarah rokain nawaah-e-daam se pahle

ya saare rang murdaa thay tumhaari shakl banne tak
ya saare harf muhmal thay tumhaare naam se pahle

huaa hai wo agar munsif tou Amjad ahtiyatan hum
sazaa tasleem karte hain kisi ilzam se pahle

----------


## raiazlan

ab bhi khushi ki talash kartI hun,
                                     Hamesha gham ki parchaiyon ne mujhe ghera hai,
                                                 Jab bhi hasne ki koshish karti hun,
                                    Hamesha dard ne apne daman mein mujhe utaya hai.





                                                         Yaad jab bhi aati hai apno ki,
                                                    Aankhon mein aansoo Aa jate hai,
                                    Un aansoon se nikal kar koi bhichad na jaye aab hamse,
                                           Isleye un Aansoon ko bhi hum pi jaya karte hai.







                                                Har muskurahat ka matlab khushi nahi hoti,
                                                    Har ashk ka matlab gham nahi hota,
                                               Isliye hum khamosh raha karte hain kyunki,
                                                Har lafzon ka matlab ekrar ya enkar nahi hota.

----------


## raiazlan

Bohut Ghoomi Jahan Bher Main
Mujhey Awargi Ley Ker
Kabhi Sehra Sumander Main
Kabhi Duniya Key Mailon Main
Kabhi Jangel Main Bhatkaya

Ajab Wehshat Lahoo Main Thi
Nazar Bhi Justajoo Main Thi
Kai Chehrey They Ankhon Main
Unhi Chehron Ki Khuwahish Main
Her Ik Manzil Ko Thukraya
Sukoon Phir Bhi Nahi Paya

Bohut Ghooma Jahan Bher Main
Tu Phir Akhir Khula Mujh Per
Woh Jis Ko Chor Aya Tha
Main Apney Hijr Main Jalta
Wohi Sachi Mohabbat Thi

Usi Ki Yaad Key Moti
Baney Jeewan Ka Sarmaya
Mohabbat Akhri Manzil
Mohabbat Akhri Saya

----------


## raiazlan

Jaane kya Mujhse zamana chahta hai ,
mere dil tod kar mujhe hasana chahta hai ,

jaane kya baat jhalakti he mere chehre se,
har saks mujhe aazmana chahta hai.



~~~~~~~~~



Zindagi bhaut kuch sikhati hai ,
kabhi hasati he..kabhi rulati hai ,

kudh se jayada kisipe bharosa maat karna ,
andhere me to parchai bhi saath chor jati hai..



~~~~~~~~~



Ankhey to pyar me dil ki zuban hoti he ,
Sachi chahat to sada bezuban hoti he ,

pyar me dard bhi miley to kya ghabrana ,
suna he dard se chahat aur jawan hoti he



~~~~~~~~~



Unka Waada Hai Ki Vo Laut Aayenge ,
Esi Umeed Pe Hum Jiye Jayengey ,

Ye Intjaar Bhi Unhi Ki Tarah He ,
Kar Rahe They , Kar Rahe He Aur Kiye Jayenge...

----------


## raiazlan

Chalay Wo Kadam Kadam Jo Saath Mere
To Us Kay Saath Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Thamay Jo Pyaar Say Haath Mera
Tu Apnay Hi Haath Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Jis Raat Aye Khuwabon May Wo
Us Suhaani Raat Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Jis Baat Main Aye Zikar Us Ka
Tu Ussi Baat say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Jab Pukaray Pyaar Say Naam Mera
Tu Apnay Hi Naam Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

Hota Hai Itna Khubsurat Ye Pyaar Ager
Tu Kaash... !!
Usay Bi Meray Pyaar Say Pyaar Ho Jaye

----------


## raiazlan

isa nahin k hum ko mohabbat nahin mili,
jaisi chahtey the hum ko woh ulfat nahin mili,

milney ko zindagi man kahin hum safar miley,
par un ki tabiyat se tabiyat nahin mili,

chehron main doosron ke tumhain dhoondte rahe,
surat nahin mili kahin seerat nahin mili,

bohat dair se aaya tu mere paas kiya kahoon,
alfaaz dhoondney ki bhi mohalat nahin mili,

tujh ko gila raha ke tawajja na di tujhey,
lekin hamey khud apni rafaqat nahin mili,

har shakhs zindagi main bohat dair se mila,
koi bhi cheez waqt-e-zaroorat nahin mili,

hum ko to teri adat achi lagi fayyaz,
afsoos k tujh se meri adat nahin mili...

----------


## raiazlan

Baad mudat usY dekha, logon

woh zara bhee nahin badla, logon

khush na tha mujh se bichar kar woh bhee

us ke chehre pe likha tha, logon

us ki aankhein bhee keh deti theen

raat bhar woh bhee na soya, logon

ajnabi ban ke jo guzra hai abhi

tha kissi waqt mein apna logon

dost to khair koyi kiss ka hai

is ne dushman bhee na samjha logon

raat woh dard mare dil mein utha

subah tak chain na aaya, logon

payaas sehraaon ki phir taiz hoyi

abar phir toot ke barsaa, logon

----------


## raiazlan

(((*~*~*KHAWAB *~*~*)))

Band rakhati hoon isi khauf Se Ankhain apni
In main jo Khawab basa hai Bikhar jay  ga  !!!


Rainbow star divider

Wo tu Hai zeesat Meri ,Jaan Meri , Peyar Mera
Us ko Kho doon Gi tu din Raat main Dhal ja ga

----------


## raiazlan

(((*~*~*INTZAAR *~*~*)))

Is Jahan-e-Ranag- o-buu Main
Ab Mery liy Dilkashi kia Hia

K --------

Apni Aankhain Tu Main Ne
Tery Intzar ko Sonp di Hain

----------


## raiazlan

Dareeche Se Jhankti Wo Larki Ajeeb Dukh Se Bhari Hui He,
K Is k Aangan Me Phull Par Ek Neelii TiTli Mari Hui He

Kabhi Azanon Me Khoi Khoi , Kabhi Namazon Me Roi Roi,
Wo Esey Dunya Ko Dekhti He K Jesey Is Se Dari Hui He

Durood Se Mehki Mehki Sansen,Wazifa Parhti Hui Wo Ankhen,
K Ek Shamma-e-Umeed Un Me, Kai Baras Se Dhari Hui He

Wo Dukh Ki Chadar Me Lipti Lipti,Wo Kaley Kapron Me Simti Simti,
Muhabbat Us Ne Kisi Se ,Shayad Meri Tara Hi Kari Hui He

Barey Zamanon K Baad Barsi Hain Meri Aankhen Kisi Ki Khatir,
Bare Zamano K Baad Dil Ki Zameen Phr Se Hari Hui He

----------


## raiazlan

mohabbat nahin karta


wo shakhs kay main jis say mohabbat nahin karta
hansta hai mujhay dekh kay nafrat nahin karta

ghar walon ko ghaflat pay sabhi kos rahay hain
choro ko magr koi malamat nahin karta

detay hain ujalay meray sajdon ki gawahi
main chhup kay andheron main ibadat nahin karta

bhoola nahin main aaj bhi adaab e jawani
main aaj bhi auron ko naseehat nahin karta

duniya main qateel us say munafiq nahin koi
jo zulm tou sehta hai , baghawat nahin karta




Tanhai ... ... !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Pichlay Paher

Ashkoon Ki Naher
Tanhaion Ke Zaher
Khawahishon Ke Shaher
Zamanay Ke Qaher
Sab Saath Saath Hain Mery
Raat Ke Pichlay Paher

----------


## raiazlan

Jo Imtehaan Humse

 Leti Hai Zindagi
Uska Sila Bhi Humko

Deti Hai Zindagi
backgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinay
To Zindagi Se Kyon

 Kar Shikwa Karein
Jitne Pe Jiska HaQ Hai

Wo Deti Hai Zindagi
backgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinay
her raat ke baad savera hota hi hai
thokar lagne se rasta dekhati hai zindagi
backgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinay
roone se bagra mukaddar

kabhi banta nahi hai
naam aankhon ko hi haasna

 shikati hai zindagi
backgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinay
kabhi mile umeed se barkar to

 kabhi kuch haath na aaye
iraadey ho jinke buland ussi ko

manzil dekhati hai zindagi
backgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinaybackgroundheartscolouredfalling.gif coloured hearts falling image by shybipinay
zindagi hai aik aisi kitaab

 jaise koi samaj na paaya
jab chahe jise chahe

 RANI apna banati hai zindagi

----------


## raiazlan

KABHI KISI KO MUKAMMAL JAHAN NAHIN MILTA ...
kabhi kisi ko mukammal jahan nahin milta
kahin zameen to kahin aasman nahin milta

jisay bhi dekhiyay woh apnay aap mein goum hai
zuban mili hai magar hum zuban nahin milta
kabhi kisi ko mukammal jahan nahin milta...

bujha saka hai bhala kaun waqt kay shoulay
yeh aisi aag hai jis mein dhuaan nahin milta
kabhi kisi ko mukammal jahan nahin milta...

teray jahan mein aisa nahin kay pyar na ho
jahan umeed ho iski wahan nahin milta
kabhi kisi ko mukammal jahan nahin milta
kahin zameen to kahin aasman nahin milta...

----------


## raiazlan

Kaho
aub kia kahoon tum say...

Batao
aub kia likhoon tumko!

Mujhay
tamheed do koe...

Mujhay
umeed do koe!

Nayah
ik lafz ho koe...

k jahan say bat chal niklay...
mairi mushkil ka hal niklay!

Bata o lahja kaisa ho...
k tum say bat karni hai!

Kaho lahja kaisa ho...
k mujhay izhar karna hai!

k tum ko yeah batana hai...
k aub aksar
mujhay tumhari yaad ati hai!

----------


## raiazlan

Judayi Denay Walay
Tum Se Ummeed-e-Wafa Kaisi?
Talluq Toot Jaye Jab
Muhabbat Rooth Jaye Jab
To Phir Rasm-e-Dua Kaisi?
Milan Ki Iltija Kaisi?
Bhanwar Mein Dolti Kashti Pe Sahil Ki Tamanna Kya?
Ukharti Saans Hoon To Zindagi Ki Aarzoo b Kya?
Jo Manzil Kho Chuki Hay Uss Ki Phir Se Justaju b Kya?
Raza-e-Dost Par Acha,Sar-e-Tasleem Kham Karna
Sisaknay Se Yehi Behtar Hay Na Ummeed Hi Marna
Magar Dil Ne Tumhein Kis Wastay Yaad Rakha Hay?
Tumhein Kiun Shairi Mein Aaj Tak Aabad Rakha Hay?
Abhi Tak Main Ne Kiun Khud Ko Bohat Barbad Rakha Hay?
Hawa k Dosh Par Kiun Naghma-e-Faryad Rakha Hay?
Judayii Denay Walay Aashnayii Ki Qasam Tum Ko
Tumhari BeWafayii Kuj Adayii Ki Qasam Tum Ko
Mujh Ko Itna Bata Dena
Wafa Ki Chahtoon Ki Mashalein Kaisy Bujhatey Hain?
Nishan Kaisy Mitatey Hain?
Bhulana Ho Jinhein
Un Ko Bhala Kaisy Bhulatey Hain?
Judayii Denay Walay... !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Mera kia tha?

Meri aall oolad jiss ko apna chaha
Meri nahi thii

Meri dolat mera maal aur meri maya
Jiss ki khatir sari umer zulam kamaya
meri nahi thii

Mery apny sab maan jaye mery
Mery nahi thy

Mery rishty daar sab humsaye mery
Mery nahi thy

Mery dukh meri rahtain meri nahi theen
Mery ishq aur meri chahteen meri nahi theen
Mera kia tha?

Aik ansoo jo palkon per
Kisi aur k ghum main aya
Wo mera tha

Wo lamha jo kisi k Mushkil waqt main kaam aya
Wo mera tha

Aur to mera kuch bhi nahi tha
Mera kia tha?

----------


## raiazlan

Kaho
aub kia kahoon tum say...

Batao
aub kia likhoon tumko!

Mujhay
tamheed do koe...

Mujhay
umeed do koe!

Nayah
ik lafz ho koe...

k jahan say bat chal niklay...
mairi mushkil ka hal niklay!

Bata o lahja kaisa ho...
k tum say bat karni hai!

Kaho lahja kaisa ho...
k mujhay izhar karna hai!

k tum ko yeah batana hai...
k aub aksar
mujhay tumhari yaad ati hai!

----------


## raiazlan

Rooth gaye hain jo saathi, un ko manaya jaaye,
Udaas hain jo dil, phir aaj unko hansaaya jaaye
linje75lp.gif picture by faerywhitestar
Zindagi ka safar kaise katega ghamgeen ho ke,
Honton par phir se tabassum ko sajaya jaaye
linje75lp.gif picture by faerywhitestar
Khwaabon main reh kar jeena nahin hai aasaan,
Zindagi ki haqeeqat chalo sab ko bataya jaaye
linje75lp.gif picture by faerywhitestar
Jod len tukde dil ke, khushq kar len aansoo apne,
Dil pe lage zakhmon ko chalo ab miataya jaaye
linje75lp.gif picture by faerywhitestar
Kya, jo na mile ek manzil, hain manzilain aur bhi
Ek naye safar pe chalo qadam badhaya jaaye !!

linje75lp.gif picture by faerywhitestar

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Ulfat ka paighaam sabhi laate,
Kabhi aate, kabhi jaate.
f744317e5975ce70e677c205caf6f42d.gif border picture by athenad
Dil ke kaagaz par unka naam,
Kabhi likhte, kabhi mitaate.
f744317e5975ce70e677c205caf6f42d.gif border picture by athenad
Dard e dil ko chherr chaarr kar,
Kabhi tadapte, kabhi lubhaate.
f744317e5975ce70e677c205caf6f42d.gif border picture by athenad
Kismat se khoob hai rishta humara,
Kabhi roothte, kabhi manaate.
f744317e5975ce70e677c205caf6f42d.gif border picture by athenad
Zindagi aur maut ai hai kafan ka faasla,
Kabhi pehente, kabhi uDaate hai

f744317e5975ce70e677c205caf6f42d.gif border picture by athenad

----------


## raiazlan

Ajub Pagal Se Larki Hai
Mujhe Khut me likhti hia
Mujhe tum yaad ate ho, tumhe me yaad ati hon?
Meri baate satati hain?
Meri Nende Jagati hain?
Meri Ankhey rulati hain?
December ki Sunheeri bhoop me abb bhi tehalti ho?
Kisi Khamoosh raste se koi meri Awaaz ati hia ?
Tharti sard raato me tum abb bhi chut per jaate ho?
Faluk ke sab sitaro ko baate sunate ho?
Kitabo se tumhra Isqh me koi kami ayi?
Ya meri yaad ki shiddat se aankh me nami ati hia?
Ajub Pagal Se Larki Hai,
Mujhe khut me likhti hia

Jawab is ko likhta hon
Meri Masorfiat dekho
Subha se Shaam me Chirag umer jalti hia
Phir is ke baad duniya ki kayi majbooriya pao me beri dall rakhti hain
mujhe be fikar, chahut se bhare sapne nahi dekhte
Tehalne, Jagne, Roone ki Fursut nahi milti
Sitaro se mile arse hova, naraz ho shayad,
Kitabo se shaguf meri abhi waase he kaeem hai
Fark itna paara hia abb unhe urse me parhta hon
Tumhe kis ne kaha pagli me tumhe yaad karta hon?
Ke me khud ko bhoolne ki Justojon me hon,
Tumhe na yaad aane ki musalsal Justojon me hon,
Magar yeh Justojon meri bhoot nakam rahti hai,
Meri din raat me abb bhi tumhri shaam rahti hai,
Meri Lamzoo ki har maala tumhare naam rahti hai,
Tumhe kis ne kaha pagli mujhe tum yaad ati ho?
Purani baat ha, Jo log Aksar Gungunate hain,
Unhe hum yaad karte hain jinhe hum bhool jaate hain,
Ajub Pagal se larki ho,

Meri Masroofiat dekho
Tumhe Dil se bhulaon tu tumhri yaad aye na!
Tumhe Dil se bhulane ki mujhe Fursat nahi milti,
Aur is Masroof Jewan me,
Tumhre Khut ka Ek Jumla,
Tumhe me yaad ati hon
Meri Chahut ki Shidat me kaami nahi hone nahi deeta
Bohat raate Jagta hon Mujhe soone nahi deeti hain,
So Agli baar apne khut me yeh Jumla nahi likhna!
Ajub pagal se larki hia , Mujhe phir bhi yeh khut likhti hai,
Mujhe tum yaad karte ho? Tumhe me yaad ati hon?

----------


## raiazlan

Aaina Dekh Kar Bole Ye Savarne Vale,
Ab To Bemout Marenge Mere Marne Vale,
Keh Gaye Meri Mayyat Se Gujarne Vale,
Rash Aayi Na Javani Tujhe Marne Vale,

img220/9959/heartline1qqqw5.gif

Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,
Qayamat Se Pehle Qayamat Hai Yaron,
Mere Samne Meri Duniya Lutegi,

img220/9959/heartline1qqqw5.gif

Javani Pe Meri Sitam Karne Vale,
Jara Soch Lo Kya Kahega Jamana,
Idhar Mere Arman Kafan Odh Lenge,
Udhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,

img220/9959/heartline1qqqw5.gif

Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,
Vo Parde Ke Piche Main Parde Ke Aage,
Na Vo Aaye Aage Na Main Jau Piche,
Vo Aage Badhegi To Kuch Bhi Na Hoga,
Main Piche Hatunga To Duniya Hasegi,

img220/9959/heartline1qqqw5.gif

Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,
Azal Se Muhabbat Ki Dushman Hai Duniya,
Kahin Do Dilo Ko Ye Milne Na Degi,

img220/9959/heartline1qqqw5.gif

Idhar Meri Gardan Pe Khanzar Chalega,
Udhar Unke Mathe Pe Bindiya Sajegi,
Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,

 img220/9959/heartline1qqqw5.gif
Abhi Unke Hasne Ke Din Hain Vo Hans Le,
Abhi Mere Rone Ke Din Hain Main Ro Lu,
Magar Ek Din Unko Rona Padega,
Ki Jis Roz Bhi Meri Mayyat Uthegi,
Idhar Zindagi Ka Janaza Uthega,
Udhar Zindagi Unki Dulhan Banegi,

----------


## raiazlan

Is Zamaney Sey Na Hum Koi Gilla Rekhin Gey
Dil Lagain Gey To Na Shart-e-Wafa Rakhin Gey

Na Dikhaain Gey Kabhi Dil Pay Lagey Zakhum Unhin
Dard Uthey Ga Mager Dil Ko Daba Rakhin Gey

Jaan Bhi Den Gey Ager Aik Ishara Kar Dey
Hum Issey Apney Liyey Bhi Na Bacha Key Rakhin Gey

Sab Hata Den Gey Teri Raah Ki Rakawaten Hamdum
Gher Kay Darvazey Ko Her Waqat Khul Rakhin Gey

Unki Her Baat Ko Bhooley Sey Na Kabhi Bhulain Gey
Unki Yadoon Ko Bhi Seenay Sey Laga Rakhin Gey

Toot Bhi Jaye Gi Umeed Jo Teray Aaney Ki
Ik Diya Phir Bhi Hawaon Main Jala Rakhin Gey

----------


## raiazlan

jis ghari tujhko bhot dair tak socha karta
tarey hi naam se phir ek ghzal likha karta

teri khushio k lia ghum ko chupaya karta
ashk ankho mein lia tujhko hansaya karta

han mujy yad ha wo rat ka manzr ab bhi
tujh ko taktey huey hr rat jo soya krtaa

apney uljhey huey balon sey ulajhti jo kabi
apney hathon sey tarey ball sanwara karta

kitney pyarey they wo bachpan k guzarey lamhey
jaab khilono ko chupa kar tujhey chhera karta

To jo phir roth key ankho sey chali jati door
paglon ki tarha din bhar tujhey dhonda karta

mary haton may usi phol ki khushbo ha basi
tarey balon mein joo har roz lagaya krtaa

kia tujhey yad ha jab rothti thi to mujhsey
kasey bachon ki tarha tujhko manaya karta

yad ata ha mujhey waqtey judai ka wo ashk
tujsey moon pher k chupky sey jo nikla krta

wo jo khawbo ka ek ghr humny banaya tha kbi
ab hqeqat mey wohi ghar tujhey dhonda krta

tujh se milta to bhot dair tak batein krta
teri nazuk si kalai sey main khela karta

teri ankho sey har ek ansoo metaya karta
phir tujhy pyar ka ek geet sunaya karta

tha yaken dil mey k tu muj sy bechar jaygi
phir bhi umeed ka aik deep jalaya krtaa

yad ati hein zaheer sari duaen abb bhi
jb khuda sy tujhy ro ro k mai manga krta

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhari aaankh zameen hai

yeh zulf aakaash-ganga

Chehra mein sooraj ki si taab

Rang hai ke chaandni goya

Mausamon ko badalne-waali muskurahat

Abru eid ka chaand, toh

Palken sehar-o-shab ko janam deti hain

Rukhsaar mirreekh ki tarah laal

Kahin zohra to kahin zohul jhoom rahe hain

Dhadkanen lamhon ko bedaar karti hain

Chaal hai ki sitare jhilmila rahe hain

Tumhara adam taariki toh wujood noor hai

Tum mein yeh kainaat basi hai

Haan, tum sarapa kainaat ho...

----------


## raiazlan

Zindagi ke pal kuch hote hain aise
likhen ho kisine pani pe jaise
leher aaye leher jaye,
jo kal gaya vo phir na aaye
par yaadein rehti hain saath sada,
kahin dil ki gehrai me
koi saath rahe na rahe,
ek saathi hai parchai me
Na phir sochna kabhi ki
jo hua vo hua kaise
Zindagi ke pal kuch hote hain aise
likhen ho kisine pani pe jaise.

----------


## raiazlan

Aarzoo-E-Dil

Nigaah-e-Karam Jo Unki Ataa Ho Kabhi Humko
Tou Barasti In Nigaahon Ka Samander Bhi Kuch Kam Ho

Hon Door Saaray Apne Shikway Gilay Kabhi
Andaaz Jo Unka Zara Bhi Maddham Ho

Ataa Khuda Kar De Humko Woh Saaray
Dafan Unke Seeney Main Jitne Bhi Gham Hon

Dua Apne Khuda Se Hum Yehi Maangtay Hain
Aankhein Kabhi Na Unki Aansuon Se Num Hon

Bin Soche Chal Parein Ge Har Raah Per Hum
Jo Saath Qadam Kay Mere Unka Bhi Qadam Ho

Iqraar Hum Karain Ge Apni Chahaton Ka
Keh Dein Ge Hum Unko Tumhi Mere Sanam Ho

Thaamay Jo Haath Mera Woh Zindagi Ke Safar Main
Kabhi Mout Bhi Juda Na Kar Sake Gi Humko

Mehka Deta Hai Khushboo Se Jo Mere Chaman Ko
Woh Phool Iss Jahaa'n Ka Sirf Aik Tum Ho

----------


## raiazlan

Uss nee shagufta  mazagi  ko ek  naya   mor  deya
  Mug ko paband e nazer  kiya  aur chooooor deya
  Uss ne nikali  anchal see  gham e   tanhi ke  kitab
  Aur chupke seee mohabbat  ka  wark moor  deya
  Hum kooo malooob thaa  mohabbat  ka  anjaaam
  Is leye akhari hraf  see pehle hee kalm    tor deya

----------


## raiazlan

Jab kisi se
  muhabat ka silsila hi nahi
to phir yeh
hijer ki thakan kasi
seeny main
 ne naam si chuban kasi
ankhon main
 umeed ki kiran kasi
Dil main
milan ki lagan kasi

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhay aur kahin le chal sanwal

jahan raat kabhi b soi na ho
jahan subah kissi pe roi na ho
jahan hijer ne wehshat boi na ho
jahan koi kissi ka koi na ho

Mujhay aur kahin le chal sanwal

jahan shaher hoon sare wairane
jahan loog sabhi hoon baigane
jahan sab k sab hoon dewane
jahan koi humain na pehchane

Mujhay aur kahin le chal sanwal

jahan nafrat dil mein bus na sake
jahan koi kissi ko duss na sake
jahan koi kissi pe hunss na sake
jahan koi b gunjal kuss na sake !

Mujhay aur kahin le chal sanwal

jahan dard kissi ko raas na ho
jahan koi b uddas na ho
jahan zulmat ki boo bass na ho
jahan too b ziada pass na ho

Mujhay aur kahin le chal sanwal

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

tuzse babasta
aaj himat zutai hai
aahistha-aahistha
kabi teri berukhi

th620246wbtzavteqx.gif picture by carlaharaldson
mujko sataati hai
kabi meri dillagi
man ko lubati hai

th620246wbtzavteqx.gif picture by carlaharaldson
kabi teri ankhon mein
khud ko samaya pati hoon
kabi teri batein sun
bahut door chali jaati hoon

th620246wbtzavteqx.gif picture by carlaharaldsonth620246wbtzavteqx.gif picture by carlaharaldson
darti hoon ye
dillagi naa ho teri
kati patang ban kar
naa rah jaye zindagi meri

----------


## raiazlan

Zindagi se skhikwa kaise karu main,
Maine to apno se hi chhot khayi hai...
divider.gif divider image by mitchjanna
Jise chaha tha main bde dil-o-jaan se,
Pata chala aj wohi sab se parayi hai...
divider.gif divider image by mitchjanna
Dil se niaklu bhi Kaise main ab use ,
Wo meri har dhadkan me samayi hai...
divider.gif divider image by mitchjanna
Zakhm dene ki adat hai usko shayad,
Usike wajhse ankho me nami chhayi hai... divider.gif divider image by mitchjanna
Sada Maaf kiya maine uski har galti ko,
Wo aj mujhe dard ki dehliz par layi hai...
divider.gif divider image by mitchjanna
Wade karti thi bahot shaan ke sath wo,
Jhoothi ummide dil me usne jagayi hai...
divider.gif divider image by mitchjanna
Socha tha maine apne pyaar ke liye,
Pyar me hamare to bahot hi gehrai hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Aaj ankh khuli to paya âFareeâ ne,
Sath dene ko uske sirf uski tanhai hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe acha sa lagta hai,
Tumharay sang sang chalna,
Wafa ki aag main jalna,
Tumhay naraz ker dena,
Kabhi khud b rooth jana,
Tumhari beyrukhi per b,
Tumhari aarzo krna,
Khud apnay dil ki dharkan say,
Tumhari guftagu krna,
Mujhay acha sa lagta hai,
Bohat acha sa lagta hai,
Tumhi ko dhekhtay rehna,
Tumhi ko sochtay rehna,
Buhat gehray khyalon mein,
Jawabon mein, Sawalon mein,
Mohabbat kay hawalon main,
Tumhara naam aa jana,
Mujhe acha sa lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

zindgi hai ek ajab paheli
kabhi na-rangi to kabhi rangeeli
dilkash nazaro wali to kabhi andheri


raate tare gin gin guzari
suraj ki kirne hai dil ko jalati
kuch berand hui hai zindgi
filhal bedhang hui hai zindgi


sochte hai na yaad kare baaten purani
par wo pal pal sine main hai dukhti
zindgi aab hui hai neeli
zindgi lagti hai seeli seeli


nahi duph hai sirf chav thandi
kasti aur kosti hai yeh zindgi
ghuta hai dum aane do tazgi
badlegi rang aab kab yeh zindgi

----------


## raiazlan

Be Yaar o Madad Gaar Hi
Kata Tha Sara Din
Kuch Khud Se Ajnabi Saa
Tanha Udaas Sa
Sahil Peh Din Betta Ke
 Main Loat Aya Phir Wahiin
Sunsaan Sii Sadak Ke Khali Makan Main
Derwaza Kholty Hii
Maez Per Rakhi Kitaab Ne
Halky Se Phur Phura Ke Kaha
"Daer Ker Dii Dost"

----------


## raiazlan

kaash Khvaabo.n hii me.n aa jaao bahut tanahaa huu.N
kaash Khvaabo.n hii me.n aa jaao bahut tanahaa huu.N
yaa mere zahan se yaado.n ke diye gul kar do
mere ehasaas kii duniyaa ko miTaa do ham-dam
raat taare nahii.n a.ngaare liye aatii hai
in barasate huye sholo.n ko bujhaa do ham-dam
dil kii dha.Dakan ko sulaa jaao bahut tanahaa huu.N
a.Ndherii raat me.n jab chaa.Nd khilane lagataa hai
tumhaare pyaar ke diipak jalaake rotaa huu.N
tumhaare aane kii jab aas jaane lagatii hai
mai.n in chiraaGo.n ko Khud hii bujhaa ke rotaa huu.N
zindagii aisii miTaa jao bahut tanahaa huu.N
sochate sochate jab soch bhii mar jaatii hai
vaqt ke qadamo.n kii aahaT ko sunaa karataa huu.N
ashk thamate hai.n to aaho.n kaa dhuaa.N uThataa hai
raat bhar yuu.N hii ta.Dapataa huu.N jalaa karataa huu.N
baar-e-Gam kuchh to ghaTaa jaao bahut tanahaa huu.N

----------


## raiazlan

usay barisho nay chura lia
kay wo badalo ka makeen tha
kabhi murr kay ye bhi tu daikhta
kay mara wajood zameen tha
wohi aik sach tha aur us kay baad
tamam tuhmatain jhoot hain
maray dil ko pura yakeen tha
wo muhabatoo ka ameen tha
usay shok tha kay kisi jaziray pay
us kay naam kay phool hon
mujhay pyar karna sikha gaya
mara dost kitna zaheen tha
kabhi sahiloo pay phiro gay tu
tumhay sippyan hi batain gee
mari ankh mai ju simat gaya
wohi ashk sab say haseen tha

----------


## raiazlan

YA HASAN YA HASAN YA HASAN YA HASAN
YA HASANYA HASAN
animated blood dripping divider
BEY KHATA MARA GAYA SIBT-E-RASOOL-E-DOSARA WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
ZEHER SAY TUKREY JIGER KHOON SAY KAFAN LAL HUA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider
KHOON UGALTEY HUYE BHAI KO BEHAN NEY DEKHA
AUR TARAP KER YEH KAHA
TERI GURBAT PAY A BHAI TERI ZAINAB HO FIDA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider
MAA K DUKH SAY ABHI AAZAD KAHAAN THI ZAINAB
HO GAYA KAISA GAZAB
BAP ZINDA NA RAHA BHAI SUYE KHULD GAYA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider
KER DIYE ZEHR-E-HAHAL NEY JIGER K TUKREY
AUR QASIM K LIYE
KAMSINI MAIN HAI YEH GUM SHAM-E-GAREEBAN JAISA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider
GHER SAY EK BAR JANAZA JO NIKAL JATA HAI
KAB WO PHIR AATA HAI
KAISA TABOOT HAI YEH LAUT K JO GHER AAYA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider
SHEH NEY US WAQT JO GAZI KO NA ROKA HOTA
HASHER HO JATA BAPA
TEER AATEY NA JANAZEY PAY TUMHAREY MAULA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider
SHEH KO REHAN BARADER KA JIGER YAAD AAYA
JAB SAR-E-KERB-O-BALA
TUKREY QASIM K UTHATEY HUYE MAULA NEY KAHA
WA HASAN-E-SABZ QABA
animated blood dripping divider

----------


## raiazlan

*~~~Kisi Or ka Tha~~~*




Badan os Ka  tha  perhan kisi or ka tha
Kisa  mokhtsir  k  who sajan kisi or ka tha


Hum  kitny  paagal thy jise apna  samajhty  rahy
Who mahe-e-kkamil who gagan  kisi or ka tha


Humary  liye  hi  laya  tha  who teghe sitam
Koun  kehta ha  who doshman  kisi or ka tha


Shehr-e-khamoshaan  mein  lawaris  thi  gareeb ki lash
Loog le aaye thy jo  kafan kisi or ka tha


Shab bhar jahan jalaye thy  ashkoon  k  chirag
Sobha  dekha  tu  madfan  kisi or ka tha


Me bohat  kaif  tha  apna  seena  ofgar  hony se
Dar  asal  guzra tha  jo  doshman  kisi or ka tha


 Mehv-e-kkhwab   hum  rahy  saya  gul  taly
Jab oth  k  dekha  tu  chaman  kisi or ka tha

----------


## raiazlan

Kisi Bhi Lamhay
Kisi bhi lamhay Koi Dhyaan Mian Asakta Hai
Kisi Ki Jhuki Jhuki Nazar
Kisi Ka Dheema Dheema Lahja
Kisi Ka Masoom Sa Chahra
Bas Be Dhyani main
Na Danista
Idher Udher Ki Batian Kerty
Bas Achank Hi
Aik Dumm Dil Ko
Bhaa Sakta Hia
Kisi Bhi Lahmay
Koi Dhyaan Main A Sakta Hai

----------


## raiazlan

Mugy dar lagta hai
Har udas sham se
yadon ke kohram se
wafa ke ilzam see
Apnay hee naam se
Mugy dar lagta hai
waqat ke chal see
bicharny ke khayal se
Halat ke jal see
Apnay hee ik sawal se
Mugy dar lagta hai
Zindgi ke habab see
Khwaishon ke serab se
Mugy dar lagta hai
Mary ass pass rehna
Chor ker na jana
Mugy dar lagta hai
Mugy dar lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

Merii Ankhon Pe Marta Tha
Meri Baton Pe Hansta Tha
Najaney Shakhs Tha Kesa??
Mujhe Khoney Se Darta Tha
Mujay Jab Wo Milta Tha
Yehi Har Bar Kehta Tha
Suno!!
Agr Mein Bhool Jaon Tu??
Agr Mein Rooth Jaon Tu?
Kabii Wapis Na Ahon Tu?
Bhula Pao Gay Ye Sab Kuch??
Yunhii Hansty Rahoo Gay Kia??
Yunhii Sajty Rahoo Gay Kia??

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Mujhe achcha laga...

durr reh kar bhi tujh se mohabbat karna mujhe achcha laga
tu bata aakhir tujhe yeh waqiya kaisa laga
itne fasley mein bhi hai teri qurbat ke maze
ujhe se milna tujh ko chahna mujhe achcha laga
raakh uddne lagi hai mann mein jalti bujhti yaadon ki
shaam dhale teri yaad ke deep jalana mujhe achcha laga
kaise kahun tere bin ddasti hai mujhko tanhai
teri ulfat teri furqat mein rat-jaga mujhe laga laga
woh aanchh thi hawa mein ke kali tak sulag gayi
aise mein tera ghata ban ke barsna mujhe achcha laga
faasle miitt na paayeinde in durriyon ke kabhi
tasweer mein tera aa ke dil ko behlana mujhe achcha laga
chheen li neend jab aa ke tare khayalon ne
teri tasweer pe chhupke se hotho ko rakhna mujhe achcha laga

----------


## raiazlan

Hasane ke bad kyun rulati hai duniya?
Jane ke bad kyun bulati hai duniya?
Zindgi main kya kuch kasar baki thi
Jo marne ke bad jalati hai duniya.

Aankho ki awaz kuch or hoti hain
Aansuo ki aag kuch or hoti hain
Kaun chahta hai aapno se judai
Majburiyo ki baat kuch or hoti hain.

Tadapkar dekho kisi ki chahat main
To pata chale intazar kya hota hain
U hi mil jaye koi bina chahe
To kaise pata chale pyar kya hota hain.

Jam pe jam pine se kya fayda
Sham ko pi subah ko utar jayegi
Arey do boond pyar k pile
Zindgi saree nashe main guzar jayegi.

----------


## raiazlan

Bachpan kee dukh kitny ache hote the

Tab dil nai khilony tota kerty thy

Wo khushian bee jany kasi khushian thein

Titli pakr ker uchla kerty the

Choty the too maqr _ o_faraib bee choty the

Dana dal kar chirian pakra kerty the

Apne jal jany ka bee ehsas na tha

Jalty sholoon ke teraf lapka kerty the

Ab ek ansoo bee giry to ruswa ker deta hai

Bachpan main too ge bhar ker roya kerty the

----------


## raiazlan

Meri Pagal Mohabbat Tumhein Yaad aayegi

Jab Chaand Sitare chamak rahey hon
Jab Yaadon k Phool Mehak rahey hon
Jab Deed ko Nain taras rahey hon
Jab Aankhon se Aansoo baras rahey hon

Meri Pagal Mohabbat Tumhein Yaad aayegi

Jab Tanhai se Dil Ghabraye ga
Jab Tumhein Akela-Pan Satayega
Jab koi Khuwab hi nahi ayega
Jab Phool Kitab mai hi reh jayega

Meri Pagal Mohabbat Tumhein Yaad ayegi

----------


## raiazlan

'Khwaab'
Khwaab in aankhon se ab koi chura kar le jaaye
qabr ke suukhe huye phool uthaa kar le jaaye

muntazir phool mein Khushboo ki tarah hon kab se
koi jhonke ki tarah aaye uraa kar le jaaye

ye bhii paani hai magar aankhon ka aisaa paani
jo hatheli pe rachi mehandi uraa kar le jaaye

main mohabbat se mahakta hua khat hon mujh ko
zindagi apni kitaabon mein daba kar le jaaye

khaak insaaf hai naabeena buton ke aage
raat thaali mein chiraghon ko saja kar le jaaye

----------


## raiazlan

Lehroon mein doobty rahy dariya nahi mila
Os se bichar k phir koi wesa nahi mila
Koch  log thori der ko achy lagy magar
Hum jis k hoon kaheen koi aesa nahi mila

----------


## raiazlan

Bhalay dinoan ki baat hai
Bhali si aik shakl thii

Naa yeh ke husn-e-tamam ho
Naa daikhnay main aam sii

Na yeh ke wo chalay to phir
Bahar rehguzar lagay
Magar wo jab bhi saath ho
Bhala bhala safar lagay
Koi bhi rutt hoa us ki chaab
Fiza ka rang roop thii

Woh garmioun ki chaoon thii
Wo sardioun ki dhoop thii

Naa muddatoun juda rahay
Naa saath subh-o-shaam ho
Naa rishta-e-wafa pay ziid
Naa yeh kay azn-e-aam ho

Naa aisi khush libaasian
Ke saadgi gilaa kare
Naa aisi baytakaluffi
Ke aaina haya kare

Naa ekhtilaat main wo ram
Ke badmaza hoan khwahishain
Naa iss qadar supurdagi
Ke zich karain nawazishain

Naa aashqi junoon kee
Ke zindagi azaab ho
Naa is qadar khatoor pan
Ke dosti kharab ho

Kabhi to baat pay kafi
Kabhi sukoot bhi sukhan
Kabhi to kusht-e-zafraan
Kabhi udaasioun ka ban

Bhali si aik shakl thii
Bhali si us ki dosti
Ab uskee yaad raat din
Naheen,
 Magar kabhi kabhi

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhem bakshi hai dil pe hukmarani aur kiya detey

Yehi   the   bas   humari    rajdani   aur   kiya   detey

Saja kar sar  hatheli  par  gaye the kooe_ jana main

Hum apnay ishaq main un ko nishani aur kiya detay

Wo hum see mangta tha umer ka ek dil nasheen hisa

Na  detey  us  ko  hum  apni  jawani  aur  kiya   detay

Sitraoon see kise kee manag bharna too ek afsana hay

Tumharay   naam  likh  dee  zindgani  aur  kiya   detey

  Bicharaty  waqat   uss  ko  ek  na  ek  tofa too  dena  tha

    Humare   pass  tha  ankhoon  main  pani  aur  kiya  detey

----------


## raiazlan

kitni zulfain kulian kitnay anchal ura chand ko kya khbar
kitnay matam hoa kitna ansoo behay chand ko kya khbar

mudtoon us ki khwaish main chaltay rehay hath ata nhi
cha main us ki paroon main hain ablay chand ko kya khbar

wo jo nikla nehi toh batktay rehay hain mosafar kai
aur lottay rehay hain kai qafilay chand ko kya khbar

wo toh apni hi nagri main madhoosh hai kab sa khamosh hai
kon raja bana kitnay syed lotay chand ko kya khbar

us ko dawa bohat meethay pan ka wasi chandni say keho
us ki kirnoon say kitna hi ghar jal gia chand ko kya khbar

----------


## raiazlan

Sochta ho'n k Usay Neend b Ati hogi...
Ya Meri Tarhaan Faqat Ashk Bahati hogi...

Woh Meri Shakal Mera Naam Bholanay wali...
Apni Tasveer say Kia Nazar Melati hogi...

Shaam hotay hi wo Chohqat pe Jala kar Shammei'n...
Apni Palkho'n pe kaye Khowab Salati hogi...

Us nay Silwa b Liye hongay Sehya Rang Lebas...
Ab Muharram ki tarhaan Eid Manati hogi...

Hoti hogi Mere Bosay ki Talab may Pagal...
Jab bhi Zulfo'n may koi Phoul Sajati hogi...

Mere Tareekh Zamano'n say Nikalnay wali...
Roshni tujhko Meri Yaad delati hogi...

Dil ki Masoum Raggei'n khud hi Sulagti hongi...
Jo'nhi Tasveer ka kouna wo Jalati hogi...

Roup day kar mojhay is may kisi Shahzaday ka...
Apnay Bacho'n kw Kahani wo Sunati hogi...

----------


## raiazlan

BUS TUJHAY CHAHATA HOON

Kaskool jesay Hathon main
teray Pyar ke bheak chahta hoon
teray Husn ki Pooja karna
tujhay apna Khuda manta hoon
tu Chand nahie na hay koye Phol
tujhay in jesa main chahata hoon
meri Garibi na dekh.. dekh mera pyar
tujhay sab say ziyada chahata hoon
tum ko mil jayega hum say achha
teray jesa bus eik Sanam chahta hoon
jo mil jaye saray rah mujhay tu
tujh ko Eik Pal Dekhna chahta hoon
Mar gaya to kya huwa
Apni Kabr teray Baraber chahta hoon

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

TO MERA GUROOR HAY
Tu meray Dil kay Kareeb hay,
tu meray Khaab ke Tabeer hay.
meri haar Baat main, meri Chahat main,
Har Taraf har Jagah, tera hi Saath hay
hoon Akeyla to kya huwa lekin,
tu mere Dil ke to Aas-pass hay.
Rona nahi ata mujhe kyon ki,
tu meri Khushi ki Buniyad hay.
nahi Bhata koi Chehara mujhe,
teri Sedge ka mujhay Khumar hay,
hoon main Magroor kehtay hein Sab

Mujhay to bus tumhara Guroor

hay.

----------


## raiazlan

Aaj  Ki Shab  Tu  Kis Toor Guzar  Jaye gi

Aaj ki shab tu kisi toor guzar jaye gi
Raat gehri hai magar chand chamakta hai abhi
Mere mathy pe tera pyaar damakta hai abhi
Meri sansoon mein tera lams mehakta hai abhi
Mere seeny mein tera nam dharakta ha abhi
Zeest karny ko mere pass bohat koch hai abhi
Teri awaz ka jadoo hai abhi mere liye
Tere malboos ki khushboo hai abhi mere liye
Teri bahain , tera pehlo hai abhi mere liye
Sab se bhar kar meri jan!!! too hai abhi mere liye
Zeest karny ko mere pass bohat koch hai abhi


...Aaj ki shab tu kisi toor guzar jaye gi...


Aaj k bad magar rang_e_wafa kya ho ga
Ishq heraan hai sar_e_Sher  basa kya ho ga
Aaj ki shab tu bohat koch hai magar kal k liye
Eak andesha benam hai or koch bhi nahi
Dehna yeh hai k kal tujh se molakat k bad
Rang_e_omeed khily ga k  bikhar jaye ga!!
Waqt parwaz kare ga k thehr jaye ga
Jeet ho jaye gi  ya  khel  bigar jaye ga
Khwab ka sher rahy  ga  ojar jaye ga...

----------


## raiazlan

shishe se mat khelo ye tu tut jata hai
dil se mat khelo ye tu bhikhar jata hai
wafaoo ki talsh main raho a dost
wafa mil bhi jaye tu be wafai ban jati hai
wo hum se lakh dor ho hum nahi hain
dil ko itna na tarsaoo a sanam ab tu a jao
wo dekho dil ko tarpa raha hai
humhain khun ke ansoo rola raha hai
kiu humhain roswa wo kar raha hai
na jane kiu hum se dor wo ho raha hai
dil hai dil se maat khelo ye bikhar jata hai
hum hain piyar ki talash main nafrat mil rahi hai
shishe se mat khelo ye tu tut jata hai
dil se mat khelo ye tu bhikhar jata hai

----------


## raiazlan

Aisa nahi K Tujh Se Muhabat Nahi Humain
Ghum Roz Roz Sehny ki Aadat Nahi Humain
8wmmilo.gif divider red image by dabreeze2008
Har Bar Tere Samne Sar Ko Jhoka Liya
Aur Phir Bhi Dekh Tujh se Shikayat Nahi Humain
8wmmilo.gif divider red image by dabreeze2008
Tu Aitebar kar k Tujhe Chahate Hain Hum
Tery Siwa Kisi Ki Bhi Chahat Nahi Humain
8wmmilo.gif divider red image by dabreeze2008
Hum Jante Hain Tum Tanha Nahi Hamary Bin
Auron se Pochne ki Zarorat Nahi Humain
8wmmilo.gif divider red image by dabreeze2008
Kese Rahen Gay Bin Tere Ab Baat Maan lay
Tery Bagair Rahene ki ab Aadat Nahi Humain

----------


## raiazlan

Yeh Kis Ke Aansoo Girey


Yeh Kis Ke Aansoo Girey Kafan Pe Mere
Yeh Kaun Roya Mujh Ajnabi Ke Liye

Meri Maut Ke Baad Hi Tumko Ehsaas Hoga
Main Kitna Acha Dost Tha Teri Dosti Ke Liye...

----------


## raiazlan

Tum hoo too sab silsily achay lagtay hain

Muge tumhae dosti kee gilay achay lagte hain

Bohat door tak jana mager louat ana

Mugay tumse tumi tak faasle achay lagtay hain

----------


## raiazlan

(((*~*~*HOT LINE*~*~*)))


Us ko Mujh se Kitna Gila tha
Mery aur Tumhary beech
Itny log Aa jaty hain
Baat nehi ho sakti

Musam ki pehli barish main
Rutt ki pehli barfon main
Poory Chaand ki raton main
Shaam ki Madham Khushboo main
Subah ki neeli Thandak main
Kitna bebas hota hoon
Kitna dl dukh jata hai

Aaj mery aur Us k beech
Koi teesra farad nehi hai
Hath ki ik halki su Junbush se
Mujh se rabta ho sakta hai

Lekin  vo awaaz suny
Kitny Musam beet gey hain
Mery liy bhi us ko pukarna
Itna mushkil nehi raha hai

Lekin sachi baat hai ye

Lehjon aur awaazon k
wesy rang nehi hain ab

Dhunn tu wohi hai lekin Dil
Hum Aahang nehi hain ab !!!

----------


## raiazlan

*** MUHABBAT JIN SE HOTI HAY ***

Muhabbat Jin Se Hoti Hay
Unhein Khoney Ka Dar Har Waqt Daman Geer Rehta Hay
Yaqeen Ki Akhrii Manzil Pe Aa Kar b
Koi Khadsha,Koi Shak,Koi Andesha Bohat BeyChain Rakhta Hay
Muhabbat Jin Se Hoti Hay
Unhein Khoney Ka Dar Har Waqt Daman Geer Rehta Hay
Kahin Yeh Faseeh k Lamhay Badal Jayein Na Furqat Mein
Kahin Yeh Qurb Ki Gharriyan Judayii Mein Na Dhall Jayein
Kahin Aisa Na Ho k Koi Uss Ko BadGumaan Kar Dey
Kahin Aisa Na Ho k Jis Ko Hum Ne Hasil-e-Umar- e-Rawan Samjha
Jhatak Kar Hath,Monh Pher Kar Sab Kuch Raigan Kar Dey
Kahin Aisa Na Ho Vo Mehruban Aankhein Badal Jaye
Kahin Aisa Na Ho k Yeh Garam Joshiii Sard Parr Jaye
Tarap k Milney Ki Rawish Yakh Basta Ho Jayee
Ada-e-Dil Barana Bey Rukhiii Ka Roop Dhaar Lein
Aur Meetha Dard Ban Jayein
Muhabbat Jin Se Hoti Hay
Unhein Khoney Ka Dar Har Waqt Daman Geer Rehta Hay
Kabhi Mehfil Mein Sab k Samney
Vo Agar Nazrein Chura Ley To Dil Par Chott Lagti Hay
Aansoun Ka Meenh Barasta hay
Kabhi Masroofiyat Mein,Mehviyat Mein Phone Ki Ghanti Ka Vo Notice Na Ley
Aur Rabtay Ka Silsila Moqoof Ho Jaye
Dharrak Uthta Hay Dil
Kya Janiyee Kya Ho Gaya Uss Ko
Tawajjah Mein Kami Kiun Aa Gayii
k Uss Ki Janib Aik Sannata Sa Chhaya Hay
Jo Apna Iss Qadar Apna Tha Aakhir Kiun Paraya Hay
Muhabbat Jin Se Hoti Hay
Unhein Khonay Ka Dar Har Waqt Daman Geer Rehta Hay
Daman Geer Rehta Hay...

----------


## raiazlan

Tujh Sey Mil Ker To Yeh Legta Hey Aey Ajnabi Dost
Tu Meri Pehli Mohabbat Thi Meri Akhri Dost
Log Her Baat Ka Afsana Bana Detey Hain
Yeh To Duniya Hey Meri Jan Kye Dushman Kye Dost
Teri Qamat Sey Bhi Lipti Hey Amar Bail Koi
Meri Chahat Ko Bhi Duniya Ki Nazar Kha Gye Dost
Yad Aai Hey To Phir Toot Key Yaad Aai Hey
Koi Guzri Hui Manzil Koi Bhooli Hui Dost
Ab Bhi Aye Ho To Ehsaan Tumhara Lekin
Who Qyamat Jo Guzarti Thi Guzar Bhi Gye Dost
Terey Lehjey Ki Thakan Main Tera Dil Shamil Hey
Aisa Lagta Hey Judai Ki Gheri Aa Gye Dost
Barish Sang Ka Mousam Hey Merey Sheher Main To
Tu Yeh Sheeshey Sa Badan Ley Ker Kahan Aa Gye Dost
Main Usey Ehd-E-Shakan Kaisey Samajh Loon Jis Ney
Aakhri Khat Main Yeh Likha Tha Faqt Aap Ki Dost

----------


## raiazlan

Moum kee   taraha   pagltey  howe  dekha  uss   ko

                 Rut      joo   badli   badaltey  howe  dekha   us   ko

                 Wo  jo kantoo ko bee narmi see choowa  kerta tha

                 Hum  nee  pholoon ko masltey howe dekha  us  ko

                Jany qis  gham ko chupanee ke tamana hai  ussee

                Aj  har    baat  per   hastee  howe   dekha    us   ko

                Jane   woo  mangane  jata  hai    doa  main   kissy

                Hath   uthty  hee   sisaktey  howe     dekha    ussko

----------


## raiazlan

Chand ki kirno jao na usko choo kar aao na,
Wo kab kya kya karta hai,
Wo jagta hai ya sota hai,
Wo kisse baatein karta hai,
Wo shaam ko kaisa lagta hai,
Wo raat ko kaisa dikhta hai,
Jab soey kaisa lagta hai,
Jab jaagey kaisa lagta hai,
Tum chupke chupke jao na,
Tum usko choor kar aao na...

----------


## raiazlan

Wada tod ke muskurate hai woh,
Dekhna unhe ek din pachtana hoga,
Mudaaton kiya hai intezar sanam ka,
Umar kat chuki hai ab to unhe aana hoga...
Roye hai bohot tab zara karaar mila hai,
Iss jahan mein kise sacha pyar mila hai,
Guzar rahi hai zindagi imtehan ke daur se,
Ek khatam hua to dusara tayar mila hai,
Mere damaan ko khushiyon ka nahi malaal,
Ghum ka khazana jo issko beshumar mila hai,
Woh kam naseeb hai jinhe apnapyaar mil gaya,
Main khushnaseeb hu mujhe to intezar mila hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Buchpan k dukh kitnay achay hotay thay

Tab dil nahi khilonay toota kertay thay.

Wo khushiyan bhi janay kaisi khushiyan thien

Titli pakar ker uchla kertay thay.

Chotay thay to maqr-o-faraib bhi chotay thay

               Dana dal ker chiriyan pakra kertay thay.

Apni jaan janay ka bhi ehsas na tha.

Jaltey sholon ki taraf lapka kartay thay.

Ab ek aansu giray to ruswa ker deta hai

Buchpan main to jee bhar k roya kertay thay.

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhara Hijar mana lon agar ijazat ho
men dill kise se laga lon agar ijazat ho

tumhare bad bhala keya hen wada-o-peman
bus apna waqt ganwa lon agar ijazat ho

tumhare hijar ke shab haye kar men jana
koe charagh jala lon agar ijazat ho

jano-n wohe he wohe men magar he shehar neya
yahan bhe shoor macha lon agar ijazat ho

kise he khawahish marham gire ke magar pher bhe
men apne zakham dekha lon agar ijazat ho

tumhare yad men jene ke aarzo he abhe
kuch apna hal sanbhalon agar ijazat ho

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch Masoom Say Jazbey Hain,
Kuch Un-dekhay Sapney Hain,
Mager Woh Naheen Janta Shayad...
Meri bhi Zindagi To ... .Hai... !!!
21828846-60225281.gif picture by Laura44Smith
Tufan mein kashti ko kinare bhi milte hain
jahaan mein logon ko sahare bhi milte hain
duniya mein sabse pyari hai zindagi
kuch log zindagi se pyare bhi milte hain.
21828846-60225281.gif picture by Laura44Smith
Har kadam pe imtihaan leti hai Zindagi
Her waqt naye sadme deti hai Zindagi
Hum Zindagi se shikwa kaise kare?
Aap Jaise Pyaare Dost Bi tho deti hai Zindagi.
21828846-60225281.gif picture by Laura44Smith
Zindagi mein hamesha naye log milenge
Kahi Zyaada tho kahi kam milenge
Aitbaar zara sochkar karna
Mumkin nahi her jagah tumhe manzal hii milegi.

----------


## raiazlan

Wafaa k sheesh mahal main sajaa liyaa mainey

Wo eik dil jisey pather bana liyaa mainey  

Ye soch ker k na ho taak main khushii koi  

Gamon ki oT main khud ko chupaa liya mainey  

Kabi na khatm kia mainey roshanii ka muhaaz  

Agar chiraagh bhujaa, dil jala liya mainey  

Kamaal ye hai k jo dushman pe chalanaa thaa

Wo teer apney kalejey pe khaa liya mainey  

'QATEEL' jiskii adaavat main ek pyaar bhii thaa  

Us aadamee ko galey se laga liya mainey

----------


## raiazlan

Wada tod ke muskurate hai woh,
Dekhna unhe ek din pachtana hoga,
Mudaaton kiya hai intezar sanam ka,
Umar kat chuki hai ab to unhe aana hoga...
Roye hai bohot tab zara karaar mila hai,
Iss jahan mein kise sacha pyar mila hai,
Guzar rahi hai zindagi imtehan ke daur se,
Ek khatam hua to dusara tayar mila hai,
Mere damaan ko khushiyon ka nahi malaal,
Ghum ka khazana jo issko beshumar mila hai,
Woh kam naseeb hai jinhe apnapyaar mil gaya,
Main khushnaseeb hu mujhe to intezar mila hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Shaam Fursat Dhale, Hum Nahi Chahate,
Gam Se Fursat Mile, Ham Nahi Chahate...
Phir Naya Waar Sehne Ko Taiyyar Hain,
Tu Pareshan Rahe, Ham Nahi Chahate...
Aaj Ansoo Bahane se, Mat Roko,
Aaj Baris Thame, Ham Nahi Chahate...
Ham Tere Baad Ujde Hon, To Theek Hai,
Ab Kahin Dil Lage, Ham Nahi Chahate... .
Tere Pekar Ko Ham Dekhte Hi Rahein,
Tu Nazar Se Hate, Ham Nahi Chahate...
Kis Qadar Dil Nasheen Hai Ye Moujon Ka Shor,
Gam Ka Dariya Ruke, Ham Nahi Chahate...
Iss Qadar Pyaar se Tu Pukara na Kar,
Aag Dil Ko Lage, Ham Nahi Chahate...

----------


## raiazlan

Tumhara Khaat Mila Janaan
Wo Jis Mai Tum Ne Pocha Hai

K Ab Halaat Kesy Hain
Mere Din Raat Kesy Hain

Meharbani Tumhari Hai
K Tum Ne Es Tarhan Mujh Sy
Mere Halaat Pochay Hain
Mere Din Raat Pochy Hain

Tumhay Sab Kuch Bata Doonga
Mujhe Etna Bata Do K

Kabhe Saagar Kinary Par
Kesi Machli Ko Dekha Hain
K Jis Ko Lehrain Pani Ki
Kinaray Tak Tu Laati Hain
Magar Phir Chor Jati Hain

Mere Halaat Aisay Hain
Mere Din Raat Aisay Hain...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Tanhai hai pyar mein
Barbaadi hai pyar mein
Aansoon hai pyar mein
Bebasi hai pyar mein
Gam bhi hai pyar mein
Haar bhi hai pyar mein
Hamein sab pata hai
   Lekin kya kare  
Hum bhi hai pyar mein!

----------


## raiazlan

Uss nee shagufta mazagi ko naya mor deya

Mug ko paband e zanjer kiya aur choor deya

Uss ne nikali anchal see mere gham e tanhai kee kitab

Aur chupke see mohabbat ka wark morr deya

Hum ko maloom tha mohabbat ka anjam

Iss leye akhari haraf see pehlee hee kalm toor deya

----------


## raiazlan

tujhay roz daikhon kareeb say
meray shoq bhi hian ajiib say

mujhay mangna hia tujhi ko bus
apnay rub aur us k habib say

meri ankh main bhi hai ajizi
meray khwab bhi hain ghareeb say

meray sub dukhon ki dawa ho tum
milay kiya sukoo'n phir tabib say

main bohat khush honn jor kar
nasib apna teray nasib say

----------


## mute singer

ujaar lamhon ki dastan jo tum kaho tu sunaaien tum ko
bohat sa hum jagtey rahay hain chalo zara sa jagaaien tum ko

tumhi ho jo roshani si ban kar hamari ankhon main a basay ho
jab apni ankhain hi kah diya hai tu phir bhala kuon rulaaien tum ko

tum aj kuon muztarib ho janan, tumhare lehjay main toot kesi
kaha nahi tha waqt de ga kadooraton ki sazaaien tum ko

tum asa karna k aik lamhay ko apni dharkan pay hath rakhna
meri wafaien mere jazbay ager kabhi yaad aaien tum ko

ghubar alood rastay main talash kar kar k thak gaye hain
kahan pay ja ker basay hue ho kahan se dhoond laaien tum ko

tumhain tu sukh a gaye muyassar tumhain tu hum yaad hi nahin hain
mager bataoo hum jo chahain tu kis tarhan se bhulaaien tum ko

tum apni baton pay mutmaieen ho hamain bhi shermindagi nahi hai
anaa ki dewar ko gira kar nahin ye mumkin manaaien tum ko

kaho ae Naaz~ ye jhoot hai na k tum ne us ko bhula diya hai
abhi talak us ki shokh yaadain har lamha sataaien tum ko

----------


## raiazlan

(((***Ye Ajeeb Marhaly hain ye Ajeeb Silsly Hain***)))

Ye Ajeeb Silsly hain ye Ajeeb Marhaly hain
JIs jahan Se Hum Chaly Thy Usi Mor Per  Khary Hian

pink hearts

Wohi Rasta hamara hai Wohi daggar  Hamari
Jo Na Jain Manzilon Tak Ye wohi tu Rasty Hain

pink hearts

Rehy Sath Sath her Pal Na Ye Gumaan hoa ye Mil ker
Jisy Dosti Thy kehty wo Kuch aur Silsly Hain

pink hearts

Ye  Saraab tu nehi hai ? Koi Khawab tu nei Hai ?
Zara aap hi Btain ye jo Hum main Failsly Hain

pink hearts

Tery Naam Zindgani hai yehi meri kahani
Meri Zindgi main Roshan teri Yaad k Diy Hain

pink hearts

Meri Qurbaton se Pehly Zara Jurraton se Pehly
Meri Jaan Soch lena Ye Rasty Kery Hain

----------


## raiazlan

Falak Ke Teer Ka Kya
Love cool shayaris? Click to joint Mr-desi



Falak Ke Teer Ka Kya Nishana Tha

Idhar Mera Ghar, Udhar Uska Aaashiyana Tha


Puhunch Rahi Thi Kinare Pe Kashti-E-Umeed

Usi Waqt Is Tufaan Ko Bhi Yahaan Aana Tha

***********

----------


## raiazlan

Aaj Rootha huwa ik dost... bohot yaad aaya,
Acha guzra huwa kuch waqt...bohot yaad aaya.

Meri aankho ke her ik ashk pe ronay wala,
Aaj jab aankh yeh roee tu... bauhot yaad aaya.

Jo mere dard ko seene main chupa laita tha,
Aaj jab dard huwa mujh ko...bauhot yaad aaya.

Jo meri aankh main kajal ki tara rehta tha,
Aaj kajal jo lagaya tu... bauhot yaad aaya.

----------


## raiazlan

Aaj Rootha huwa ik dost... bohot yaad aaya,
Acha guzra huwa kuch waqt...bohot yaad aaya.

Meri aankho ke her ik ashk pe ronay wala,
Aaj jab aankh yeh roee tu... bauhot yaad aaya.

Jo mere dard ko seene main chupa laita tha,
Aaj jab dard huwa mujh ko...bauhot yaad aaya.

Jo meri aankh main kajal ki tara rehta tha,
Aaj kajal jo lagaya tu... bauhot yaad aaya.

----------


## raiazlan

Wo mera tha yeh batana ajeeb lagta hai

Ab us see ankh milana ajeeb lagta hai

Jo zindgi main mera ho nai saqa

Uss ka khawab main ana ajeeb lagta hai

Bare khulos se dawat to us ne bheji par

Uss ke mehfil main jana ajeeb lagta hai

Tha jis ka hath humesha mere haathon main

Ab uss see hath milana ajeeb lagta hai

----------


## raiazlan

Samny koi rasta bhi nahi
mera khud se rabta bhi nahi

yaad rakhna bhi ik azab hua
bhol jany ka hosla bhi nahi

ik din wo mujhe bulaye ga
kia yaqeen hai jo toot_ta bhi nahi

waswasey dil ko kion sataty hain
wo abhi to wo bewafa bhi nahi

lamha lamha tumhare naam kia
aur kuch mere paas tha bhi nahi

----------


## raiazlan

Khuwab Aankhon Sey Ab Koi Chura Ker Ley Jaye /
Qaber K Sookhey Huwey Phool Utha Ker Ley Jaye

Muntazir Phool Main Khushbu Ki Tarah Hun Kab Say
Koi Jhonkay Ki Tarah Aaye Ura Ker Ley Jaye

Yeh Bhi Pani Hey Mager Aankh Ka Aisa Pani
Jo Hatheli Sey Rachi Mehndi Chura Ker Ley Jaye

Main Muhabbat Sey Mahakta Hua Khat Hun Mujh Ko
Zindagi Apni Kitaabon Mein Chupa Ker Ley Jaye

Khaak Insaaf Hey Nabeena Butoon Key Aagey
Raat Thaali Mein Charaaghon Ko Sajaa Ker Ley Jaye

Un Say Kehna K Main Paidel Nahi Aaney Wala
Koi Baadal Mujhay Kaandhey Peh Bitha Ker Ley Jaye

----------


## raiazlan

Sab Rang Badal Gaye Hain
Chand Nikla Hai Waisey Hi
Andherey Badal Gaye Hain
Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09
Jin Ke Bharose Thi Khushiyan
Woh Baadal Thaher Gaye Hain
Manzilain To Ab Bhi Woh Hi Hain
Kuch Rastey Badal Gaye Hain
Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09
Jin Pe Kiya Tha Bharosa Hum Ney
Woh Dost Bicher Gaye Hain
Dekhey They Jo MeMoN Ney
Woh Khuwaab Badal Gay Hain
Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09
Jo Baney The Kabhi Humsafer
Aaj Woh Hi Mukar Gaye Hain
Iss Tutey Huey Dil K Sarey
Jazbaat Badal Gaye Hain
Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09Hearts-1.gif falling heatrs image by shelly_thoj09
Na Badley Kabhi Hum
Na Badley Humarey Khayalat
Bas Rona Hai Yehi AnMoL
Kuch Log Badal Gaye Hain

----------


## raiazlan

MERE HUMSAFER TUJHY KAI KHABAR
Mere humsafar, tujhey kya khabar
Yeh jo waqt hai kisi dhoop chaon ke khail sa
Isey daikhtey, isey jhailtey
Meri ankh gard se att gai
Mere khuwab rait mai kho gaye
Mere hath barf se ho gaye
Mere bekhabar tere naam per
Wo jo phool khilte they hont per
Wo jo deep jalte the baam per,
Wo nahi rahey
Wo nahi rahey K jo aik rabt tha darmayan wo bikhar gaya
Wo hawa chali
Wo kisi sham aise hawa chali
Ke jo barg the sar-e-shakhe Jan, wo gira diye
Wo jo harf darj the rait per, wo ura diye
Wo jo raaston ka yakeen thay
Wo jo manzilon k ameen thay
Wo nishan-e-pa bhi mita diye!
Mere humsafar, hai wohi safar
Magar aik moor k farq se
Tere hath se maire hath tak
Wo jo hath bhar ka tha fasla
Kai mosamon mai badal gaya
Usey naptey, Usey katatey
Mera sara waqt nikal gaya
Tu maire safar ka shareek hai
Mein tere safar ka shareek hon
Per jo darmayan se nikal gaya
Usi fasley k shumar mai
Usi be yakeen se ghubar main
Usi rahguzar k hasar main
Tera rassta koi aur hai

----------


## raiazlan

kuch zehn main jo tha woo bun na saka . PS main nahi ban saka ya bun he nahi sakay ga . koi or software use kerna paray ga . par phir bhee is ko asa he qabool kijiye . koi khami reh gaye ho tu zaroor batain .

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Pyar karne walo'n ko ik nigah kafi hai
Dil udas rakhne ko uski chah kafi hai

Niyyat-e-zulekha ki khoj mai raho tum hee
Apni be-gunahi ko dil gawah kafi hai

Umr bhar k sajdo'n se mil nahi saki jannat
Khuld se nikalney ko ik gunah kafi hai

Aasma'n pe jaa baithhey ye khabar nahi tumko
Arsh k hilaney ko aik aah kafi hai

Be wafa agar tum ho iss se mujhko kya lena
Tumse pyar hai mujhko be panah kafi hai

Char din ki hasti mai hans k ji liye
Be sabaat se dunya se, ye nibah kafi hai ...

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for ur addition mute singer next post is dedicated to u

----------


## raiazlan

Ager Yeh tey hai kah ab umer bher nahi milna
tuu phir yeh umer bhi kion tum se ager nahi milna

juda  bhi huy ho her baar laga hai mujhe
gay ab jo to phir  loot ker nahi mila

chalo zamany Ki Khatir Yeh sitam Bhi sah lian
jab bhi mily to toot ker nahi mila

rah_e_ wafa k musafir ko kon samjhay
yeh wo safer hai jis main humsafar nahi milna

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhay yaad koi dua nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le
Tu meri jabeen pe likha nahee maray humsafar abhi soch le

Abhi rasta bhi hai dhool main abhi faida bhi hai bhool main
Abhi mujh ko tujh se gila nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Main janam janam se naraz hoon main janam janam se udaas hoon
Main kahbi bhi khul ke hansa nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Tu hai khawab khawab pukarta meri ankh main nahee ashk bhi
Main muddaton se jia nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Tujhay khushbowoon ki hai arzoo tujhay roshni ki hai justajo
Main hawa nahee dayya nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Tujhay ansowoon ka pata nahee tujhay ratjagoon ka guman nahee
Tujhay is se agay pata nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Kaheen chhoot sakta hai darmyaan na zameen milay gi na asmaan
Tujhay rastay ka pata nahee maray humsafar abhi soch le

Mujhay doondta hi phiray ga tu na jiye ga roz maray ga tu
Main kabi bhi ghar pe mila nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Kaho lautna hai kisay yahan meray dard sun meray meharban
Meray pass waqat zara nahee maray humsafar abhi soch le
*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

----------


## raiazlan

Pooch Lo Tum Bhi Iss Zamaane Se,
Pyaar Chhupta Nahin Chhupane Se
Paas Aate Ho Choote Ho Baat Karte Ho,
Kabhi Matlab Se Kabhi Bahane Se
Pyar Dil Mein Hai To Laao Zabaan Pe,
Aag Badhti Hai Ye Bujhane Se.
Tumhein Na Paana Shayad Behtar Hai,
Paa Ke Phir Se Tumhein Ganwane Se.
Chalo Ek Dua To Apni Poori Huye,
Mil Liye Apne Ek Deewane Se.
Roye Jaate Ho, Bas Roye Jate Ho

----------


## raiazlan

*** UN KAHA LAFZ ***

Jaan-e-Mann
Kal Sar-e-Guftaguu Teri In KhushNuma
Wehshi Hirnii Si Aankhon k Sahil Pe Jo
Ek Sitara Sa Larzaa Tha
Vo Raat Bhar
Yun Jism-o-Jaan Mein Tarazoo Raha
Jaisy Aansuu Tha,Neem Kash Teer Tha
Aik Zanjeer Tha
Jis Ka Har Halqa-e-Aahinii
Iss Qadar Sard Aur Marg Taseer Tha
Jaisy Phansii Ki Shab
Jaisy Qatil Ka Dil
Jaisy Khanjar k Lab
Han Meri Jaan Vo Qatra-e-Shabnamii
Jo Teri Surma Si
Wehshi Hirnii Si Aankhon Mein Ik Pal Ko Larzaa Tha
Mery Liye
Jaisy Kaanton Mein Uljhi Hui Ek Sadii Tha
Aik Aisi Nadii Tha
Jo Koh-e-Alam Se SaraSeemah Nikly
Aur Afsos k Dasht-e-BeyRung Mein Jazb Ho
Jaan-e-Mann
Yun To Iss Qurra-e-Arz Par
Sainkrron Hi Zubaanein Aur Karorron Hi Alfaz Hain
Magar Har Zuban Mein Faqat Aik Hi Lafz Hay
Jo Sada Mautbar Hay
Azal k Talluq Ka Pindaar Hay,Uss Ka Mayaar Hay
Main Tery Samney Uss Ko Kaisy Kahon?
Yeh Meri Khamoshi Uss Ka Izhar Hay
 Han Suno Jaane-e-Mann
Zindagi Ki Tarah Aadmi b Nihayet Pur Israr Hay
k Jo Dekho To Hay
Aur Na Dekho To Moj-e-Hawa Ki Tarah
Aik Pal Mein Azal Doosrey Mein Abd
Jaisy Khuwabon Ki Had
Jaisy Dil Ki Sanad
Kal Sar-e-Guftaguu Teri In Bey Sada
Wehshii Hirnii Si Aankhon Mein b Aik Pal k Liye
Jo Sitara Sa Chamka Tha,Vo Asal Mein
Kehkashan Mein Piroya Hua Lafz Tha
Mera Sadion Ka Khoya Hua Lafz Tha
Jaan-e-Mann
Kurra-e-Arz Par Jis Qadar b Zubaanein Aur Alfaaz Hain
Un k Daman Mein Iss Lafz-e-Beysoot Se
Khubsurat Koi Ista'araa Nahi
Aasman Aasman
Iss Sitarey Se Roshan Sitara Nahi
Yeh Azal k Samander Ki Vo Moj Hay
Jis Ka Had-e-Abd b Kinara Nahi...

----------


## raiazlan

Rakhey Khuda Ne Do Raastey
Mujhe Aazmaney Ke Liye
Woh CHor Dey Mujhe Ya Main Chor doon Usey Zamaney Ke Liye

Kese maang Loon Rab Se Usey Bhool Janey Ki Dua...
Hath Uthtey Nahi Hain Dua Mein Usey Bhool Janey Ke Liye

Nahi Ki Zindagi Mein Maine Koi Bhi Neki...
Par Perhi Hain Chup Ke Kuch Namazein Usey Pane Ke liye

Nahi Hai To Na Sahi Wo Qismat Me Meri...
Per Ek Moqa To Dey Usey Aey Rab Ye Ansoo Dikahne Ke Liye

----------


## raiazlan

Anokhi Waza Hai Saray Zamanay Say Niralay Hain
Yeh Aashiq Kaunsi Basti Kay Yaa Rab Rehnay Walay Hain

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Jahan Main Hain Ibrat Kay Har Su Namoonay
Magar Tujhko Andha Kiya Rang-o-Bu Nay
Kabhi Ghaur Say Bhi Yeh Dekha Hai Tu Nay
Jo Maamoor Thay Wo Mehel Ab Hain Sooonay

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Milay Khaak Main Ahl-e-Shaan Kesay Kesay
Makeen Ho Gaye La Makaan Kesay Kesay
Huey Namwar Bay Nishaan Kesay Kesay
Zameen Kha Gayee NauJawan Kesay Kesay

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Zameen Kay Huey Log Paiwand Kya Kya
Maluk-o-Huzur-o-Khudawand Kya Kya
Dikhaye Ga Tu Chand Roz Kya Kya
Ajal Nay Picharray Tan-o-Mand Kya Kya

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Ajal Nay Na Kisra Hi Chora Na Daara
Isi Say Sikandar Sa Fateh Bhi Hara
Har Aik Chor Kay Kya Kya Hasrat Sidhara
Parra Reh Gaya Sab Yahin Khaat Sara

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Tujhay Pehlay Bachpan Nay Barson Khilaya
Jawani Nay Phir Tujhko Majnoon Banaya
Burr`haapay Nay Phir Aa Kay Kya Kya Sataya
Ajal Tera Kar Day Ge Bilkul Safaya

Yehi Tujhko Dhun Hai Rahun Sab Say Bala
Ho Zeenat Nirali Ho Fashion Nirala
Jiya Karta Hai Kya Yunhi Marnay Wala
Tujhay Husn-e-Zahir Nay Dhokay Main Dala

Wo Hai Aaish-o-Ishrat Ka Koi Mehel Bhi
Jahan Taak Main Khari Ho Ajal Bhi
Bas Ab Is Jahalat Say Tu Nikal Bhi
Yeh Tarz-e-Maishat Ab Apna Badal Bhi

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Yeh Duniya-e-Fani Hai Mehboob Tujhko
Hui Wah Kya Cheez Marghub Tujhko
Nahin Aqal Itni Bhi Majzoob Tujhko
Samajh Lena Ab Chahiye Khoob Tujhko

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Burr`hapay Say Paa Kar Payam-e-Qaza Bhi
Na Chaunka Na Cheeta Na Samnbhla Zara Bhi
Koi Teri Ghaflat Ki Hai Inteha Bhi
Junoon Chor Kar Apnay Hoshon Main Aa Bhi

Jab Is Bazm Say Chal Diye Dost Aksar
Aur Uthtay Chalay Ja Rahay Hain Baraabar
Har Waqt Paish-e-Nazar Hai Yeh Manzar
Yahan Par Tera Dil Behelta Hai Kionkar

Jaga Jee Laganay Ki Duniya Nahin Hai
Yeh Ibrat Ki Jaa Hai Tamasha Nahin Hai

Jahan Main Kahin Shor-e-Maatam Bapa Hai
Kahin Fikr-o-Faqah Say Aah-o-Baqa Hai
Kahin Shikwa`Jor-o-Makr-o-Dawa Hai
Gharz Har Taraf Say Yehi Bas Sada Hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Jo Na Mil saka Wohi Bewafa ,
Ye Bari Ajeeb si baat hai
Jo chala gaya mujhay Chorh kar ,
 Wohi Aaj tak Meray Saath hai

Jo Kisi Nazar Say Ata hui,
Wohi Roshni hai Khayal main
Woh Na asakay, Rahoon Muntazir,
Ye Khalish Kahan Thee Visaal main

Meri Justujoo Ko Khabar Nahin,
 Na Woh Din Rahay Na Raat Rahay
Jo Chala Gaya Mujhay Chorh Kar,
 Wohi Aaj Tak Meray Saath Hai

Karay Pyar Lub Per Gila Na Hoo,
 Ye Kisi Kisi Ka Naseeb hai
Ye Karam Hai Iski Jifa Nahin ,
Woh Juda Bhi Reh Kar Kareeb Hai

Wohi Ankh hai Meray Rubaroo,
Ussi Haath main Mera Haath hai
Jo Chala gaya Mujhey Chorh Kar,
 Wohi Aaj Tak meray saath hai

Mera naam tak jo na lesaka,
jo mujhe qaraar na de saka
Jisaay Ikhtiayaar Tu tha Magar,
 Mujhay apna Pyar na Dey saka

Wohi Shaks Meri Talaash hai ,
wohi dard meri hayaat hai
Jo Chala gaya Mujhey Chorh Kar,
 Wohi Aaj Tak meray saath hai

Jo Na Mil saka Wohi Bewafa ,
Ye Bari Ajeeb si baat hai
Jo chala gaya mujhay Chorh kar ,
 Wohi Aaj tak Meray Saath hai

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhay yaad koi dua nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le
Tu meri jabeen pe likha nahee maray humsafar abhi soch le

Abhi rasta bhi hai dhool main abhi faida bhi hai bhool main
Abhi mujh ko tujh se gila nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Main janam janam se naraz hoon main janam janam se udaas hoon
Main kahbi bhi khul ke hansa nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Tu hai khawab khawab pukarta meri ankh main nahee ashk bhi
Main muddaton se jia nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Tujhay khushbowoon ki hai arzoo tujhay roshni ki hai justajo
Main hawa nahee dayya nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Tujhay ansowoon ka pata nahee tujhay ratjagoon ka guman nahee
Tujhay is se agay pata nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Kaheen chhoot sakta hai darmyaan na zameen milay gi na asmaan
Tujhay rastay ka pata nahee maray humsafar abhi soch le

Mujhay doondta hi phiray ga tu na jiye ga roz maray ga tu
Main kabi bhi ghar pe mila nahee meray humsafar abhi soch le

Kaho lautna hai kisay yahan meray dard sun meray meharban
Meray pass waqat zara nahee maray humsafar abhi soch le
*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.*.*.* .*.*.*.*. *.*.*.*.* .*.*.*.*

----------


## raiazlan

Wo shumar tha mere duaoon ka usay kiss ne apna bana liyaa..
Mere ankh kiss ne ujjar dii mera khwaab kiss ne chura liyaa..
Tujhe kiyaa batainn k dilnasheen tere ishq mai tere yaad mai...
Kabhi guftogu rahi phool say kabhi chand chat pe bula liyaa..
Mere jang ki wohi jeet thi mere fatah ka wohi jashan tha..
Mai gira to door k us ne mujhe bazuon mai utha liyaa..
Mere channd chonay ki hasratain mere khusboo hone ki khwahishen.. .
Tu milaa to aisa laga sanam mujhee jo talab thi wo pa liyaa..

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Akser Aisa Dekha Hai
Aik Reh Guzer Si Hai
Baarha Guzerne Per
Loog Ajnabi Jo Hoon
Ashna Se Lagtey Hain
Baat Kuch Alag Si Hai
Baat Mukhtalif Si Hai
Baarha Guzerne Per
Ajnabi Se Chehre Bhi
Ashna Se Lagtey Hain
Aur Jo Khiyalon Ki
Khas Rehguzaron Se
Aik Bar Guzrain Tu
Ruuk Ke Beth Jatey Hain
Phir Kahin Nahi Jatey
Zindagi Si Lagtey Hain

----------


## raiazlan

suna tha ham nay logo say
muhubat cheez asi hai
chupaye chup nahi sakti
ye ankho mai chamakti hai
ye chahro par damakti hai
ye lahjoo mai jhalakti hai
laho indhan banati hai
agar sach hai tu phir akhir hamain...
us ZAT-E-HAQ say, ye bhala kasi muhubat hai
na ankho say chahlakti hai
na chahro par tapakti hai
na lahjoo mai sulagti hai
dilo ko aazmati hai
na ratoo ko rulati hai
ajab aisi muhubat hai...

----------


## raiazlan

dhuaaN banake fizaa meIn uDhaa diya mujhko
 main jal raha tha kisi ne bujha diya mujhko,
 tariqqiyon ka fasana suna diya mujhko
 abhi hansaa bhi na tha aur rula diya mujhko,
 main ek zara bulandi ko chhune nikala tha
 hawa ne tham ke zameen par gira diya mujhko,
 safed raang ki chadar lapeT kar mujh par
 fasil-e-shehar pe kisine saja diya mujhko,
 khaDaa hoN aaj bhi roTi ke char harf liye
 sawaal ye hai kitabon ne kya diya mujhko,
 na jane kaun sa jazbaa tha jisne Khud hi "-------"
 meri hi zaat ka dushman bana diya mujhko.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

kis ko bataye kaya hai mohbbat kaya ye wafa hai
Eak dard hi musalsal es pyaar ka silsila hai

roke roke na jazbein hamare
choty se dil main kitna tofa hai

leke ham jai ye pyaar ab kaha
es rishty ka bas naam hi rah gaya hai

mohbbat k naam se darta hai ye dil
pyaar kerna bas eak saza hai

kitne hai tanha ham kitne adore
k gham ke seiwa na kuch bhi mila hai

koi kisi ka hota nahi hai
ye pyaar na ab phele jaisa hai

----------


## raiazlan

saza pe chor dia ya
jaza pe chor dia
har aik kaam ko hum ne
khuda pe chor dia

thd.gif picture by zubia_2007

ab uski marzi bhuja de
ya phir jalae rakhe
charagh hum ne jala kar
hawa pe chor dia

thd.gif picture by zubia_2007

ab us se baat bhi karte to
kis tarha karte
ye masla tha dua ka
dua pe chor dia

thd.gif picture by zubia_2007

isi liye to wo kehte hain
bewafa hamien
ke hum ne sara zamana
wafa pe chor dia

thd.gif picture by zubia_2007

wo hum ko yaad hi rakhte
ya phir bhula dete
usi ka kaam tha uski
raza pe chor dia...
thd.gif picture by zubia_2007

481391-7716_wwsddbozyx.gif picture by zubia_2007

----------


## raiazlan

jab dil tumhara apna ho
per bateen sari us ki hon
jab khushboo us ki ati ho
or sans tumhari apni ho
jab had darja masroof ho tum
wo yad achanak aey to
jab ankhain neend say bojhal hoon
tum usko pass hi pao to
phir khud ko dhooka mat daina
or us say ja ke kih daina
haan dil ko muhabat hai tum say
haan mujh ko mohabat hai tum say

----------


## raiazlan

MUHABBAT AUR KAHANI 


Tumhein Kaisy Batayein Hum
Muhabbat Aur Kahani Mein Koi Rishta Nahi Hota
Kahani Mein
To Hum Wapis bhi Atay Hain
Muhabbat Mein Palatney Ka Koi
Rasta Nahi Hota
Zara Socho!
Kabhi Dil Mein Kharashein Daltii Yaadon Ki Saffakii
Kabhi Daman Se Liptii Hay
Kisi Bhooli Hui Saa'at Ki NumNaaki
Mujhay Dekho...
Mery Chehrey Par Kitnay Mausamon Ki Gard Hay
Aur Iss Gard Ki Teh Mein
Samay Ki Dhoop Mein Rakha Hua Ek Aayina
Aur Aayiney Mein Taa Hadd-e-Nazar Tak Phaily
Muhabbat ke Sitarey Aks Ban Kar Jhilmilatey Hain
Nayii Duniyaoon Ka Rasta Batatey Hain
Lakeeron Mein Kahani Hay
Kahani Aur Muhabbat Mein Azal Se Jung Jari Hay
Muhabbat Mein Ek Aisa Morr Ata Hay
Jahan Aa Kar Kahani Haar Jati Hay
Kahani Mein To Kuch Kirdaar Hum
Khud Farz Kartay Hain
Muhabbat Mein Koi Kirdaar bhi
 Farzii Nahi Hota
Kahani Ko Kayii Kirdaar
Mil Jul Kar Kahin Aagay Chalatey Hain
Muhabbat Apney Kirdaron Ko Khud
Aagay Barhatii Hay
Kahani Mein Kayii Kirdaar Zinda Hi Nahi Rehtay
Muhabbat Apney Kirdaron Ko Marney Hi Nahi Deti
Kahani ke Safar Mein
Manzaron Ki Dhool Urrti Hay
Muhabbat Ki Musafat RaahGeeron Ko
Bikharney Hi Nahi Deti
Muhabbat Ik Shajar Hay
Aur Shajar Ko Iss Se Kya Matlub
ke Iss ke Saye Mein Jo bhi Thaka Haara
Musafir Aa ke Baitha Hay
Ab Iss Ki Nasl Kya Hay, Rung Kaisa Hay
Kahan Se Aaya Hay Kis Simt Jana Hay
Shajar Ka Kaam To Bas Chhaon Dena
Dhoop Sehna Hay
Isay Iss Se Garaz Kya Hay
Parrao Dalney Walon Mein Kis Ne
Chhaon Ki Taqseem Ka Jhagrra Uthaya Hay
Kahan Kis Ehad Ko Torra,
Kahan Waada Nibhaya Hay
Magar Hum Jantey Hain
Chhaon Jab Taqseem Ho Jaye
To Aksar Dhoop ki Naizey
Rag-o-Pay Mein Utartey Hain
Aur Iss k Zakhm Khurda Log
Jeetay Hain Na Martay Hain...

----------


## raiazlan

ju mera aur tumhara waqt guzra hansne ronay mai 
usay poori tarah say tum bhula du phir chalay jana 

ye saray pairh poday tum bin ek rut jage hue 
tum aa kay aik baar inko sula du phir chalay jana 

kisi ko chahnay ka aur kisi say chahay janay ka 
jo hai ehsaas tum usko bhula du phir chalay jana 

wo jo ek lafz-e-ulfat hai, juda hai apnay maani say 
bus in alfaz-o-maani ko mita du phir chalay jana 

janay kyun hai, lakin dekhnay ki tum ko aadat hai 
meri ye be-wajah aadat churaa du phir chalay jana 

maray in roz-o-shab ka ek fakat unwaan bas tum ho 
mujhe tum doosra unwaan laa du phir chale jana!!!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

ik Gazal us pe likhuu.N dil kaa takaazaa hai bahut
in dinon Khud se bichhar jaane kaa dharakaa hai bahut

raat ho din ho Gafalat ho ki bedaarii ho
usko dekhaa to nahiin hai use sochaa hai bahut

tashnagii ke bhii muqaamaat hain kyaa kyaa yaanii
kabhii dariyaa nahiin kaafii, kabhii qatraa hai bahut

mere haathon kii lakiiron ke izaafe hain gavaah
main ne patthar kii tarah Khud ko taraashaa hai bahut

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kab tak tadpe ek duje ke liye?
Kyon taraste rahein ek duje ke liye?

Jab zaahir ikraar-e-muhabbat hui hai
Tab bhi siley lab hain kis liye?

Kya daaon khela zindagi ne
Hokar saath bhi bekaraar humsafar ke liye

Sirf tumhi tum ho chaar soo mein
Phir har soo hai talaash kis shay ke liye

Do hoth ek aavaaz hai hum, dabi khwaahishon ka aaghaaz hai hum
Roz safar karte hai shaayad... koi anjaam ke liye

Rehem ho Khudaai se jo manzoori aaye
Vehem ho ke hum bane ek duje ke liye

----------


## raiazlan

Hijr Mausam me ye Barish ka Barasna kaisa...
Aik Sehra se Samander ka Guzerna kaisa ?

Aey mere Dill na Pareshan Ho, Tanha Ho ker...
Wo Tere Sath Chala Kab Tha, Bicharna Kaisa ?

Log Kihte Hein, Gulshan ki Tabahi Dekho...
Mein Toh Veeran Sa Jungle Tha, Ujarna kaisa ?

Dekhne Mein Toh Koi Dard Nahi, Dukh Bhi Nahi...
Phir Ye Ankhon Mein Yun Ashqon Ka Ubharna Kaisa ?

Bewafa kihne ki Jurrat Bhi na karna Usko...
Usne iqrar kiya kab Tha, Mukarna Kaisa ?

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Iss tarah ki baatoon main Ehtiyaat karate hain
Zindagi ki Raahoon main, baar-ha ye dekha hai
Sirf sun nahi rakha, khud bhi aazmaaya hai
Tajraboon se sabit hai,
jo bhi parhtae aaey hain
uss ko theek paaya hai,
iss tarah ki baatoon se Manziloon se pehlay hi,
saath chhoot jatay hain, Loag rooth jaatay hain,
ye tumhain bata doon main
Chaahatoon ke Rishtoon main, phir girah nahi lagti
Lag bhi jaaye to uss main, wo kashish nahi rehti
Ek pheeka pheeka sa raabta tu hota hai
Taazgi nahi rehti
Rooh kay Taalluq main, Zindagi nahi Rehti,
Baat wo nahi rehti
Laakh baar mil kay bhi dil nahi miltay
Zahan kay jharokoon main, yaad kay dareechoon main
Titilyoon kay Rangoon kay phool phir nahi khiltay
Iss liey main kehta hoon
Iss tarah ki baaton main Ehtiyaat kartay hain
Iss tarah ki baaton sae Ijtinaab kartay hain

----------


## raiazlan

" Hoon " Bahaar " Ya  Hoon Khizaa Ke Din

..." Tere Sath Rehna Passand Hai "

" Tere Ghum Main Jo Situm Milain "

..." Unhain Hans Ke Sehna Passand Hai "

30awcjc.gif picture by RajaHasnain

" Mere Ansowoo Ka Meyiaar Hai "

..." Ke Nahi Baraste Ye Her Jagah "

" Mere Ansowoo Ko Faqat Sanum "

..." Tere Ghum Main Behna Passand Hai "

2line1wu.gif picture by RajaHasnain

" Mujhe Ab Bhi Yaad Hai TohFaten "

..." Tujhe Dena Kaanch Ki Choriyaa "

" Thah Agarcha Togfa Haqeer Wo "

..." Tera Phir Bhi Kehna Passand Hai "

21.gif picture by RajaHasnain

----------


## raiazlan

woh phool si muskurahat merey liye hoti
woh masoom shararat merey liye hoti
main us zulf ki chaaon main soo jaata
woh kaali raat merey liye hoti
raat bhar woh ghomaati apna kangan
woh bechayni woh betaabi merey liye hoti
woh ek taara tha khuley aasmaan main
aey kaash woh roshni merey liye hoti
merey wujood main bhi zindagi ka suraagh milta
jo woh munawar nazar merey liye hoti
rishtaa kuch to ban jaata apna bhi
mohabbat nahi na sahi,nafrat merey liye hoti

----------


## raiazlan

bera kathan hai rasta jo aa sako to saathdo
ye zindagi ka fasla mita sako to saath do

beray fareb khao gey beray sitam uthao gey
ye umer bher ka saath hai nibha sako do saath do

jo tum kaho ye dil kia, jaan bhi fida karoun
jo main kahun to ik nazer luta sako do saath do

main ik ghereeb be nawa main ik faqeer be sada
meri nazer ki iltija jo paa sako do saath do

hazaar imtihaan yahan hazaar aazmaishain
hazaar dukh hazaar gham utha sako do saath do

ye zindagi, yahan khushi ghamon ka saath hai
rula sako to saath do hansa sako do saath do

----------


## raiazlan

woh lamhay bhi ajeeb hotay hain
jab hum tum bohat kareeb hotay hain
Piyar to sabhi kartay hain es dunya main
laiken sachay aksar ghareeb hotay hain
kissee ko nafrat mili kisi ko piyar yahan
har kisee k apnay apnay naseeb hotay hain
sab say bayeltifati achi nehin hoti hai yahan
keon k aaj k sajan kal k rakeeb hotay hain

----------


## raiazlan

Be Sabab Tu Nahin Thi Teri Yaadein
Teri Yaadon Se Kiya Nahin Seekha Mein Ne

Zabt Ka Hosla Barha Lena
Anson Ko Kahin Chupa Lena
Kampti Dolti Sadaoon Ko
Chup Ki Chadar Se Dhamp Kar Rakhna



Be Sabab Tu Nahin Thi Teri Yaadein
Teri Yaadon Se Kiya Nahin Seekha Mein Ne


Be Sabab Bhi Kabhi Kabhi Hansna
Jab Bhi Ho Baat Meri Talkhi Ki
Muzo-e-gufatogu Badal Dayna
Be Sabab Tu Nahin Teri Yaadein..

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

saadi zindagi nu lai ya sunn ginne

   ohde peran de nai nishan labhde

   labhda khurra te chore vi labh lande

  labhda chore te feer samaan labhde

  ghaate dilaan nu aande hain giss

  damm pure feer o kaddi vi honde nai

 khalid naal gawache te labh jaande

lutte hoe nai kaddi armaan labhde

----------


## raiazlan

Meray eik bahoot pyaray dost ke apni writing ke effort???





IK SAPNA MAIN NAY DAIKHA THA,

AUR TUMKO APNA DAIKHA THA,



IK JANAT DAIKHI CHOTI SI,

JIS MAIN HUM DONO RAHTAY THAY,



BAY KHABAR THAY SUBHO SHAMON SAY,

IK DUJAY MAIN GUM RAHTAY THAY,



BAITAAB SI MERI AANKHON MAIN ,

TUM BHI KHOAY SAY RAHTAY THAY,



HAR LAMHA APNAY PAHLU MAIN ,

BETHAY RAHNAY KO KAHTAY THAY,



AUR CHAHAT MAIN MERI DOOB KAY TUM,

BAS AIK HI BAAT YAY KAHTAY THAY,



TUM MERI HO BAS MERI HO,

HAR PAL DIL MERA KAHTA THA,



IK SAPNA MAIN NAY DAIKHA THA,

AUR TUMKO APNA DAIKHA THA.

----------


## raiazlan

Jisey bhi chaahtey hain hum,wohi milta nahin hum ko...

Jisey bhi chaahtey hain hum,wohi milta nahin hum ko,
Bichhar jata hai kab hum se pata chalta nahin hum ko,

Dua jo maut ki mangein toh sansein aur badti hein,
Na janey kyoon khuda tala bhi abb sunta nahin hum ko,

Ajab tark_e_taluk duniya waloon ne kiya hum se,
Batayein kya koi dushman bhi ab kehta nahin hum ko,

Hazaron log miltey hain hazaron saath chaltey hain,
Magar uss aik chehrey sa koi lagta nahin hum ko,

Kharey hain rastey mein hum uthaaye dastan_e_gham,
Guzar jaatey hain sub koi parhta nahin hum ko,

Jisey be chaahtey hain hum,wo hi milta nhin hum ko,
Bichhad jata hai kab hum se pata chalta nahin hum ko!!

----------


## raiazlan

Jisey bhi chaahtey hain hum,wohi milta nahin hum ko...

Jisey bhi chaahtey hain hum,wohi milta nahin hum ko,
Bichhar jata hai kab hum se pata chalta nahin hum ko,

Dua jo maut ki mangein toh sansein aur badti hein,
Na janey kyoon khuda tala bhi abb sunta nahin hum ko,

Ajab tark_e_taluk duniya waloon ne kiya hum se,
Batayein kya koi dushman bhi ab kehta nahin hum ko,

Hazaron log miltey hain hazaron saath chaltey hain,
Magar uss aik chehrey sa koi lagta nahin hum ko,

Kharey hain rastey mein hum uthaaye dastan_e_gham,
Guzar jaatey hain sub koi parhta nahin hum ko,

Jisey be chaahtey hain hum,wo hi milta nhin hum ko,
Bichhad jata hai kab hum se pata chalta nahin hum ko!!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Yeh raat itni tanha kyun hoti hai,
                        kismat se apni sabko sikayat kyun hoti hai,
                        Ajeeb khel khelti hai yeh kismat
                        Jise hum pah nahi sakte
                        usi se mohabbat kyun hoti hai

----------


## raiazlan

kabhi aansoo kabhi khushi bechi
hum garibon ne bekasi bechi
chand saanse kharid ne ke liye
roz thodi si zindagi bechi
jab rulane lage mujhe saaye
main uqta ke roshni bechi
ek hum the ke beek gaye khud hi
warna duniya ne dosti bechi

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Bazi e Ishq Kuch Es Tarah Se Harey Yaroo
Zakham Per Zakham Lagey Dil Pe Humare Yaroo



Koi To Aisa Ho Jo Ghao Per Marham Rakhey
Yuun To Dushman Na Bunno Sare Ke Sare Yaroo



Bazm Main Ser Ko Jhukaye Huye Jo Bethy Hain
In Ko Mat Cheroo Yeh Hain Ishq Ke Marey Yaroo



Jinn Main Hoty Thy Kabhi Meher O Wafa Ke Moti
In Hi Ankhon Main Sittam Ke Hain Sharary Yaroo



Dost Hi Apny Jo Kerny Lageen Nazr E Tofaan
Kaam Nahi Aty Phir Koi Saharey Yaroo



Sang Gheroon Ne Jo Marey To Koi Dukha Na Hua
Mer Gaye Tum Ne Mager Phool Jo Marey Yaroo



Wo Jo Raha Dil Geer Tumhari Khatir
Tum Ne Kya Kya Nahiin Taney Usy Marey Yaroo

----------


## raiazlan

Sochti Hun K Muhabbat Ka Fasana Likhoun
Wo Ju Ik Shakhs Hai Usko Main Dewana Likhoun

Jisne Jate Hue Ane Ka Wada Bhi Kiya
Us K Wadoun Ko Main Jane Ka Bahana Likhoun

Mere Ashkoun Pe Hanse Aur Tabassum Se Khafa
Uspe Kehte Hain K Hamdard Zamana Likhoun

Kia Karoun Kis Tarha Andaz Saja Loun Apna
Kese Barbad Se Manzar Ko Suhana Likhoun

Jisse Nazrein Bhi Milane Se Dara Karte Hain
Wafa Kahoun Main Usse K Nibhana Likhoun

Chalo Kuch Is Tarha Likhti Hun K Ronaq Bhi Barhe
Main Apne Apko Ko Mehfil Se Kyun Rawana Likhoun

Main Teri Yad Main Ek Band Qaba Ourhi Hun
Main Chandni Ko Her Ghazal Main Hi Werana Likhoun

Ju Phool Pichle Baras Tumne Tour Ker Phenka
Usi Ka Apni Dairi Main Ab Thikana Likhoun

Aaj Main Likh Hi Deti Hun Wafaoun Ka Safar
Apna Manzil Pe Pohanch Ker Wo Jalana Likhoun

Main Jisko Sochti Rehti Hun Be Khayali Main
Main Usko Yaad Bhi Aaoun K Bhulana Likhoun

----------


## raiazlan

Baat niklee tou bahoot durr talak jaa-a-gi

Loog be-wajah udaasi ka sabab poochein gay
Ye bhi poochein gay ke tum itni parashaan kyoun ho

Ungliyaan utthay gi sookhay howe baaloun ki taraf
Ek nazar dekh lay guzre howay saaloun ki taraf

Chudeeoun per bhi kai tanz kiye jaaein gay
Kaapte haath pay bhi fiqre kasse jaaein gay

Loog zalim hainhar ek baat ka taana deingay
Baatoun baatoun mayn mera zikr bhi lay aayein gay

Unn ki baatoun ka zara saa bhi asar mat layna
Varna chehre ki taa-surr se samajh jaayein gay

Chahay kuch bhi ho sawalaat na karna unn se
Mera baare mayn koi baat na karna unn se

BAAT NIKLE TOU BAHOOT DURR TALAK JAA-A-GI

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Kab kon kisi ka hota hai
Sub jhootey rishtey naate hain


Sub dil rakhne ki baten hain
Sub asal roop chupate hain


Ikhlaq se khali log yahan
Lafzon ke teer chalate hain


Ik baar nigahon me aakar
Phir saari umr rulate hain


Wo jis ne diye hain ashk hame
Ab us ko bhool hi jaate hain

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Vo rullakar hass na paaya dair tak
Aur mayn phir muskuraya dair tak

Bhoolna chaha agar uss ko kabhi
Aur bhi voo yaad aaya dair tak

Bhooke bachchoun ki tassalii ke liye
Maa ne phir paani pakaya dair tak

Gunn gunna ta jaa raha tha ek faqeer
Dhoop rahtee hai na saya dair tak

----------


## raiazlan

Duniya sey Muje piyar Tha,
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon,
ik shakhs mera yaar Tha,
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

Wo Hijar ki Raton k sulagtey  Huey Lamhe,
Ankhon Pe koi Bhar Tha
sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon,

Haan meari khata Thee k Tujhe Toot k Chaha,
Han Mein he Gunahgar Tha
sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

Yeh kis Ne Mujhe Dhoop ka ik Roop Diya hai,
Mein saya-e-Deewar Tha
Sab bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Ab ghum mujhe Deemak ki Tarah chaat Rahe Hein,
Mein khushiyon Sey sershar Tha
Sab bhoolna chahTa hOon

Bakhshi Hai muje Piyar k Badle  mein Judaii
jo bhi Tera kirdar Tha
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Ankhein Shab e Furqat mein raha Kerti Thein Pur Nam
Mein Tera Talab Gar Tha
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Bas itna mujhe yad hai ik Wasal ki shab Thee
 ikrar tha inkar Tha
Sab bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Sach Maan k ab kuch Bhi Yad nahi hai mujh ko
Tu kis ka Tarafdar Tha
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

ik shaks ne Pagal sa Bana Rakha Hai wasiq
Mein kitna Samajhdar Tha
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Duniya sey Mujhe Piyar tha
ik shaks Mera Yaar tha
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

----------


## raiazlan

Kuch din pehle mohabbat ko sapna samjha hum ne
Muhabbat hue mohabbat ko apna samjha hum ne
Mohabbat main iskadar madhosh ho Gaye
Is ki bewafai ko wafa samjha hum ne?
Zakham iskadar mohabbat ne diye
Hum ne in zakhmo ko phool samjha
Mohabbat ki chik o pukaar iskadar thi
Ke ass pass ke logo ki roone ko asna samjha hum ne
Mohabbat ki shidat main aankhen iskadar chandiya Gaye
Har chamakti chiz ko sona samjha hum ne
Dewaana iskadar mohabbat ne bannaya humko
Ke apno ko begana samjha hum ne
Mohabbat ki yaadein dil par kuch you naksh kar Gaye.
Ke on ko bhulane ki khoshish main
Khod ko bhula diya hum ne...

----------


## raiazlan

Titliyon ke mausam mein nochna gulabon ka,
daikh ker parindon ko baandhna nisahnoo ka
reet is nagar ki hai aur
jaane kab se hai ..

tum abhi naye ho na
Aasman ki janib, is terha se mat dekho
aaftein jab aani hon tootna sitaron ka,
reet is nagar ki hai
aur jaane kab se hai ..

is sheher ke log tu, nafraton ko boo ker bhi
intizar karte hain Fasal ho muhabbat ki
chor ker haqeeqat ko dhondna saraboon ka,
reet is nagar ki hai
aur jaane kab se hai ..

ajanbi fizaoon main ajnabi musafir se
apne her taaluq ko daimi samjh lena
aur jab bichar jana, maangna duaaon ka
reet is nagar ki hai...
aur jaane kab se hai ..

khamoshi mera sheva .. guftgu hunar un ka
meri be-gunahi ko log kase maane ge??
baat baat per jab, mangna hawaloon ka ..
reet is nagar kia hai
aur jaane kab se hai !!

----------


## raiazlan

*** MUJHAY LIKHNEY KI KHUWAHISH HAY ***


Mujhay Likhney Ki Khuwahish Hay
Magar Likha Nahi Jata
Mery Alfaz Dil Ki Aahinii Deewar Se Sir Phorrtey Hain
Aur Unhain Izhar Ka Rasta Nahi Milta
Meri Aankhein!
Jinhain Dil Mein Chupay Jazbat Ko
Ashkon Ki Boli Mein Bata Denay Par Qudrat Thi
Vo Ab Kuch b Nahi Kehtein
Mery Yeh Lab!
Jo Dil Ki An Kahi Baaton Ko
Kehnay Se Nahi Dartey Thy
Vo Lab Kuch b Nahi Kehtay
Meri Yeh Ungliyan!
Jo Dil Mein Chupay Jazbat Ko
Izhar Ka Rasta Btati Thin
Vo Ab Kuch b Nahi Likhtien
Meri Aankhein,Yeh Lab, Meri Ungliyan Mujh Se Kehti Hain
k Ab Jazbat Ko Izhar Ka Rasta Nahi Dena
k Monh Zor Hotay Hain
Faqat Rastey k Milney Se
Inhein Manzil Talak Janey Ki Haajat Hi Nahi Rehti
Naye Rastey Pe Jatay Hain
Nayi Raahein Banatey Hain
Magar Phir Wapsii k Sab Nishan Bhool Jatay Hain
Inhein Rasta Nahi Dena
Inhein Tum Dil Mein Rehnay Do
Wagarna Khoon Rulayein ge
Inhein Rasta Nahi Dena
Inhein Tum Dil Mein Rehnay Do

Mujhay Likhney Ki Khuwahish Hay...

----------


## raiazlan

Dukh thay maazi kay haal tak pohnchay
hum naye ik malaal tak pohnchay

dard ki kaun si yeh manzil hai
aaj ashkon kay kaal tak pohnchay

raat bhar saath saath chaltay hue 
chand aur hum zawal tak pohnchay

silsila torh hi diya us nay
hum bhi naa-haq sawal tak pohnchay

log har baar kar gaye taaza
zakhm kab indemaal tak pohnchay

hum nay lafzon mein jub diya chehra
harf tab khad-o-khaal tak pohnchay

khoon-e-dil inn mein jub hua shaamil
shair apnay kamal tak pohnchay.

----------


## raiazlan

mohabbat mer nehi sakti 

Hazaroon dukh paray sehna mohabbat mer nahein sakti 
hai tum se bus yahi kehna mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

tera har baar mere khat ko parhna aur ro dena 
mera har bar likh dena mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

Kiya tha hum ne campus ke nadee per ik haseen wada 
bhalay hum ko paray merna mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

jahan mein jab talak punchee chahaktay urtay phirtay hain 
hai jab tak phool ka khilna mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

puranay ehad ko jab zinda karnay ka khyal aaye 
mujhya bus itna likh dena mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

wo tera hijar ke shab phone rakhnay se zara pehlay
bohut rotay howay kehna mohabbat mer nahein sakti

Ager hum hasratoon ke kabar mein he dafan ho jayain
to ye katboon pe likh dena mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

puranay rabtoon ko phir naye waday ke khawahish hai 
zara ik bar to kehna mohabbat mer nahein sakti 

gaye lamhat fursat ke kahan se dhond kar laoon 
wo pehroon haath per likhna mohabbat mer nahein sakti

----------


## raiazlan

"Kabhi wo samnay aa kar mujhay mila bhi nahi

 main us se baat karon itna hosla bhi nahi

 woh mangta hai sitaron ki roshni lekin

 mere pas miti ka diya bhi nahi

******

mohabbat rooth jae to usay baahon main ly lyna

 bohat he paas ker lyna usay jany nahi dyna

 wo daman bhi churae to usay tum qasam dy dyna

 dilon k maamlon main to khataen ho he jati hain

 tum in khataon ko bahana mat bana lyna

 MOHABBAT ROOTH JAE TO USAY JALDI MANA LYNA

*********

apni tanhaiyon main dhoondh mujhy

 dur reh ker bhi tery paas hoon

 main kya bura ho jo IQRAR-E-MOHABBAT ker loon

 log wesy bhi to kehty hain gunahgaar hoon main

****

----------


## raiazlan

Na Neend Ati Hain Na Chain Ata Hai
Koi Tu Batahe Aisa Kyun Hota Hain
Chalte Chalte Qadam Rukh Jate Hain
Jaise Koi Awaz De Raha Hota Hain
Chehra To Nazar Nahi Ata Hain
Lakin Kisi Ka Ehsas Wahan Hota hain
Apno Ki Mehfil Main Beygana Lagta Hoon
Sub Ke Hote Hue Dil Na Jane
Kisi Ko Doond Raha Hota Hain
Koi Tu Batahe Aisa Kyun Hota Hain
Koi Tu Bataye Aisa Kyoun Hota Hain
Kya Samjo Is Dewane Pan Ko Main
Jo har lamha Mujh Ko Pagal Kar Raha Hota Hain
Koi Tu Bataye Aisa Kyun Hota Hain
Koi Tu Bataye Aisa Kyun Hota Hain
Aisa Kyoun HOTa hain

Shayri by Meer

----------


## raiazlan

patthar ke Khudaa vahaaN bhi paaye
ham chaaNd se aaj lauT aaye 

diivaarein to har taraf khaDii hain
kyaa ho gayaa meharabaaN saaye 

jangal kii havaayeN aa rahi hain
kaaGaz kaa ye shehar uD na jaaye 

lailaa ne nayaa janam liyaa hai
hai Qais koii jo dil lagaaye 

hai aaj zamiin kaa gusal-e-sahat
jis dil mein ho jitanaa Khuun laaye 

seharaa seharaa lahuu ke Kheme
phir pyaase lab-e-furaat aaye

----------


## raiazlan

Duniya sey Muje piyar Tha,
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon, 

ik shakhs mera yaar Tha, 
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

Wo Hijar ki Raton k sulagtey  Huey Lamhe, 
Ankhon Pe koi Bhar Tha 
sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon,

Haan meari khata Thee k Tujhe Toot k Chaha, 
Han Mein he Gunahgar Tha 
sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

Yeh kis Ne Mujhe Dhoop ka ik Roop Diya hai, 
Mein saya-e-Deewar Tha 
Sab bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Ab ghum mujhe Deemak ki Tarah chaat Rahe Hein, 
Mein khushiyon Sey sershar Tha 
Sab bhoolna chahTa hOon

Bakhshi Hai muje Piyar k Badle  mein Judaii 
jo bhi Tera kirdar Tha 
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Ankhein Shab e Furqat mein raha Kerti Thein Pur Nam
Mein Tera Talab Gar Tha 
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Bas itna mujhe yad hai ik Wasal ki shab Thee 
 ikrar tha inkar Tha 
Sab bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Sach Maan k ab kuch Bhi Yad nahi hai mujh ko 
Tu kis ka Tarafdar Tha 
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

ik shaks ne Pagal sa Bana Rakha Hai wasiq 
Mein kitna Samajhdar Tha 
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon 

Duniya sey Mujhe Piyar tha 
ik shaks Mera Yaar tha
Sab Bhoolna chahTa hOon

----------


## raiazlan

Titliyon ke mausam mein nochna gulabon ka, 
daikh ker parindon ko baandhna nisahnoo ka 
reet is nagar ki hai aur 
jaane kab se hai .. 

tum abhi naye ho na 
Aasman ki janib, is terha se mat dekho 
aaftein jab aani hon tootna sitaron ka, 
reet is nagar ki hai 
aur jaane kab se hai .. 

is sheher ke log tu, nafraton ko boo ker bhi 
intizar karte hain Fasal ho muhabbat ki 
chor ker haqeeqat ko dhondna saraboon ka, 
reet is nagar ki hai 
aur jaane kab se hai .. 

ajanbi fizaoon main ajnabi musafir se 
apne her taaluq ko daimi samjh lena 
aur jab bichar jana, maangna duaaon ka 
reet is nagar ki hai... 
aur jaane kab se hai .. 

khamoshi mera sheva .. guftgu hunar un ka 
meri be-gunahi ko log kase maane ge?? 
baat baat per jab, mangna hawaloon ka .. 
reet is nagar kia hai 
aur jaane kab se hai !!

----------


## raiazlan

(((*~*~*Kabhi yuun b Hota Hai*~*~*)))

Kabhi Yuun b Hota Hia
Do Ajanbi Dil
Achanak Kisi Khushnuam  Mor Per
Ik Doojy Se Milty hain tu aik Lamha 
Achana Kehin Se Ubharta hai
Aur Un ki aeiynda Umron k Sary Maah-o-Saal
Par Phailty Phailty un k Charoon Trf
IK Bzahir Dikhai Na deta Hoa Daeyra Sa bnata Hai
JIs ki Haddain Ghair Leti Hian Ik Din
Azal Se Abad Tak sab Faaslon ko 


Kabhi Yuun Bhi Hota Hai 
Vo Hamsafar Jo ,
Zamano Pe Phaili Hoi Ik Musafat
Ko Chahat k Badilon k Saay Taly

Qadam dar Qadam Kaatety Ja Rehy Thy
Achanak Kisi Mor per Ik Lamhy KO Rukty Hain
Tu Dekhty hi ------------

Tu Najany kidhar SE Havva-e-Judai ka ik Tez JHonka
TalluQ k Saary Deion Ko BHujata

Dillon Mian Gillon ki Faseelian Uthata , Barha Aa Raha Hai
Aur Us ki uri Hoi Garrad --------
Lamhon Main Beshakal kerti

Hai Umeron k FAISLLON  Ko -------- !!!

----------


## raiazlan

Kisi Ki Yaad Dil Me He Koi Ehsas Baqi He
Badaltey Mosumon K Darmiyan Ek Raaz Baqi He

Abhi To Me Safar Me Hoon Milengi Manzilen Muj Ko
Magar In Raaston K Darmiyan Ek Sath baqi He

Kahin Par Sham Dhalti He Kahin Par Raat Hoti He
Abhi To Chandani He Chand Ki Raat Baqi he

Chale Aooo Kisii Din Tum Bhi Hamara Haal Bhi Dekho
Hamaaara Jism Murda He magar Ek Sans Baqi he

Umeed He Phir Bhi Milega Wo Hame Ek Din
Khuda Par He Bharosa Abhi Khuda Ki Zaat Baqi He

----------


## raiazlan

Zindagi tere bina mujh ko sataaye aajaa
Raat bhar yaad teri mujh ko jagaaye aajaa

MaiN bulaaooNga to chahat ka bharam TooTay gaa
Baat to jab hai ke bin mere bulaaye aajaa

Apni hasti ko to maiN kab ka luTa baiTha tha
Aabroo ishq ki haathoN se na jaaye aajaa

Zeest rehti hai khafa mujh se, mujhe daikh to le
Jaanay kis roz ye daman ko churaaye aajaa

Dhoop maiN jaltay huay umr to guzri hai meri
Aakhri waqt to mujh pe bhi hoN saaye aajaa

Tujh ko dekhooN to tamanna koyee jeenay ki uThay
Warna dunya mujhay ek aaNkh na bhaaye aajaa

Is se pehle ke sahay rog tu pachtaaway ka
Is se pehle ke koyee jaan se jaaye aajaa .

----------


## raiazlan

Humne unke kehne per
ghar k raste per
itne deep jalaye k
roshni ki hadd dekh kar woh
is pareshani mein wapas laut gaya k
raat ka wada tha ab toh din nikal aya hai...

----------


## raiazlan

Mujh mein khushboo basi usi ki hai
jaise yeh zindagi usi ki hai




woh kahin aas pass hai mere
hu ba hu yeh hansi usi ki hai




ab yeh khuwab bhi nahi mere
ab toh yeh nind bhi usi ki hai





ya toh koi kami nahi mujh mein
ya phir mujh mein kami usi ki hai.

----------


## raiazlan

dil gaya tum ne liya ham kya karen 
jane wali chiz ka gam kya karen 
pure honge apne arman kis tarah 
shauq behad waqt hai kam kya karen 
baksh den pyar ki gustakhiyan 
dil hi qabu main nahin, ham kya karen 
tund khu hai kab sune vo dil ki bat 
aur bhi baraham ko baraham kya karen 
ek sagar par hai apni zindagi 
rafta rafta is se bhi kam kya karen 
kar chuke sab apni-apni hikmaten 
dam nikalta hai ai mere hamadam kya karen 
dil ne sikha sheva-e-beganagi 
aise namuharim ko muharim kya karen 
mamala hai aj husn-o-ishq ka 
dekhiye vo kya karen ham kya karen 
kah rahe hain ahal-e-sifarish mujhse
teri qismat hai buri ham kya karen

----------


## mafridi143

Na Chahat k jazbaat alag,
Na khushiyon k lamhaat alag,
Na Phool se thi mehkaar alag,
Na guzri koi Bahaar alag,
Na honton ki muskaan alag,
Na Dil k Ehad-o peman alag,
Na deen alag Emaan alag,
Na sur sangeet naghmat alag,
Thi sari bat lakeeron ki,
Tere hath alag mere hath alag...

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for sharing brother
next post iss dedicated to u

----------


## raiazlan

Is qadar musal_sal thii.n shiddate.n judaa_ii kii





is qadar musal_sal thii.n shiddate.n judaa_ii kii
aaj pahalii baar mai.n ne us bevafaa_ii kii   
varna ab talak yuu.N thaa Khvaahisho.n kii baarish me.n  
 yaa to TuuT kar royaa yaa Gazal_saraa_ ii kii
taj diyaa thaa kal jin ko ham ne terii chaahat me.n
aaj un se majabuuran taazaa aashanaa_ii kii
ho chalaa thaa jab mujh ko iKhtilaaf apane se
tuune kis gha.Dii zaalim merii ham_navaa_ii kii 
tanz-o-taanaa- o-tohamat sab hunar hai.n naaseh ke   
aap se ko_ii puuchhe ham ne kyaa buraa_ii kii   
phir qafas me.n shor uTThaa qaidiyo.n kaa aur sayyaad  
 dekhanaa u.Daa degaa phir Khabar rihaa_ii kii

----------


## raiazlan

Tum Ho



Jis simt bhii dekhuu.N nazar aata hai ke tum ho   Aye jaan-e-jahaa. N ye ko_ii tum saa hai ke tum ho   Ye Khvaab hai Khushbuu hai ke jho.nkaa hai ke pal hai   Ye dhundh hai baadal hai ke saayaa hai ke tum ho 

Is diid kii sa_aat me.n ka_ii rang hai.n larazaa.N   Mai.n huu.N ke ko_ii aur hai duniyaa hai ke tum ho   Dekho ye kisii aur kii aa.Nkhe.n hai.n ke merii   Dekhuu.N ye kisii aur kaa cheharaa hai ke tum ho 

Ye umr-e-gurezaa. N kahii.n Thaehre to ye jaanuu.N   Har saa.Ns me.n mujh ko ye lagataa hai ke tum ho   Har bazm me.n mauzuu-e-suKhan dil zad_gaa.N kaa   Ab kaun hai shiirii.n hai ke lailaa hai ke tum ho 

  Ik dard kaa phailaa huaa saharaa hai ke mai.n huu.N   Ik mauj me.n aayaa huaa dariya hai ke tum ho   Vo waqt na aaye ke dil-e-zaar bhii soche   Is shahar me.n tanhaa ko_ii ham saa hai ke tum ho     Aabaad ham aashuftaa saro.n se nahii.n maqtal   Ye rasm abhii shaehar me.n zindaa hai ke tum ho   Aye jaan-e-'Faraz' itanii
 bhii taufiiq kise thii   Ham ko Gam-e-hastii bhii gavaaraa hai ke tum ho

----------


## raiazlan

Jeena hamein bhi aata hai.

 Nancy Ann



Aajkal har shaks hamein âkaise jiyenâ,
Ye sikha kar jaata hai
Are kuchh khwab abhi adhure

hain hamare,
Varna jeena to hamein bhi aata hai.
Maante hain ki zindagi ko apni,
Us had tak to hamne swara nahin Lekin,

Un khwabon ko adhura chod kar,
Hame jeena shayad gwara hi nahin
Jeete waqt ae mere dost,
Apno ke khwabon ka khayal

ham rakhte hain,
Sirf apne liye hi jeena ho to,
Hum Aaj bhi jee sakte hain.
Har wo shaks jo aaj apne,
Jeene par itna itraata hai
Waqt aane par batayenge use,
K jiya kis tarah se jaata hai.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Wo jo dil mein tera muqam he...



Wo jo dil mein tera muqam he, kisi or ko woh dya nahi,

Wo jo rishta tujh se hai ban gaya, kisi or se woh bana nahi



Wo jo piyar tujh se ho gya, kisi or se woh hua nahi,

Wo jo raaz tujh se hai keh dya, kisi or se woh kaha nahi



Wo jo sukh mila teri zaat se, kisi or se woh mila nahi,

Tu basa hai aankhon mein jis tarha, koi aur ese basa nahi



Tu hua hai jitna qareeb tar, koi aur itna hua nahi,

Tera naam dil mein hai jis tarha, koi naam ese likha nahi!!!

----------


## raiazlan

Duusaro.n ko hUmarii sazaaye.n na de
Chaa.ndanii raat ko bad-duaaye.n na de

Phuul se aashiqii kaa hunar seekh le
Titaliyaa.N  Khud ruke.ngii  sadaaye.n na de

Sab gunaaho.n kaa iqaraar karne lage.n
Is qadar  Khubsurat  sazaaye.n  na  de

Motiyo.n  ko  chhupaa  siipiyo.n  ki  tarah
Bevafaao.n  ko apanii  wafaaye.n  na de

Mai.n  bikhar  jaa_uu.Ngaa  aa.Nsuuo.n  ki  tarah
Is qadar  pyaar  se  bad-duaaye.n  na  de

----------


## raiazlan

Bheegi Hui Aankhon Ka Yeh Manzar Na Mille Ga
Ghar Chor Ke Mat Jao Kaheen Ghar Na Mille Ga

Phir Yaad Bohot Aaye Gi Zulfon Ki Ghani Sham
Jab Dhoop Mein Saaya Koi Sar Per Na Mille Ga

Aansoo Ko Kabhi Oss Ka Qatra Na Samajhna
Aisa Tumhein Chahat Ka Samandar Na Mille Ga

Is Khowaab Ke Mahool Mein Be-Khowaab Hain Aankhein
Jab Neend Bohot Aaye Gi To Bistar Na Mille Ga

Yeh Sooch Lo Ab Akhri Saaya Hai Mohabbat
Is Dar Se Utho Ge To Koi Dar Na Mille Ga

----------


## raiazlan

Jo   tere   beghair   na   jee   sakay   

Mairay sabr ka na lay imtihan
Mairi khamoshi ko sada na day

Jo tairay baghair na jee sakay
Usay jeenay ki dua na day

Tu aziz dil-o-nazer say ha
Tu qareeb rag-o-jaan say ha

Mairay jism-o-jaan ka yea fasla
Kahin waqt or barha na day

Tujhay bhol K na bhoola sakon
Tujay chah k bhi na pa sakon

Mairi hasratoon ko shumar kar
Mairi chahtoon ka sila na day

Wo tarap jo shola jan mein thi
Mairay tan badan say lipat gai

Jo bujha sakay tu bujha isay
Na bujha sakay tu hawa na day

Tujhay kabhi ager milein fursatein
Mairi sham phir say sanwar day

Agar qatal karna hay tu qatal kar
Yun judaion ki saza na day

----------


## raiazlan

Ghalat Fehmi

Yeh mumkin hai humare dermiaan koi
Ghalat fehmi bhi na rehti
Jo apny dil main choti si
Khalish hai khatam ho jati
Bata deta keh mujh ko aj bhi us ki zarurat hai
Jo es jewaan ko hasil hai to bas us ki muhabat hai
Bata deta keh logoon ki sabhi batin fasaney hain
Sabhi qisay puraney hain
Main keh deta
Zara si baat per yuun ruthna acha nahi hota
Muhbat kerny waloon main
ghalat Fehmi to ho sakti hai
Per jhagra nahi hota
Main her ik baat keh deta
Khalish bhi duur ho jati
Main us ka haath pakrey yuun hi us ka humqadam rehta
Wo agy haath to kerta !!
Wo mujh se baat to kerta!!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------

